# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  Léo labrador handicapé des pattes (Becej)

## tatmikina

Léo est un brave chien, mais très malheureux.
Il est arrivé récemment au refuge de Becej en Serbie. Heurté par une voiture, il a perdu l'usage de ses deux jambes. Du coup, il n'a pas été amputé, mais il ne peut marcher qu'en les traînant derrière lui.
C'est un mâle d'environ 4 ans, il est magnifique, un beau labrador d'un marron doré un peu roux. Il est très gentil, un grand ami de l'homme. Dominant avec ses congénères. En effet, il n'a pas assez de mobilité pour se défendre au refuge, il se sent donc agressé dès qu'un autre chien vient à lui.
Quand on vient vers lui, il est tellement content, car il s'ennuie dans son coin, attaché à son arbre.
Quand je le regarde, je me demande quel va être son avenir. Il aurait ses 4 pattes comme avant, il ferait le bonheur de tous!
Mais là-bas il est condamné. Ils l'euthanasieront en décembre si je n'ai trouvé personne pour lui d'ici là.
Un chariot, pas question au refuge.
Si quelqu'un a une idée pour lui, une solution...je vous soumets son cas.

Merci pour lui.
Des photos vont suivre.

----------


## si_lic



----------


## mamounette54

Par quelle association est-il pris en charge, si nous trouvons une famille d'accueil acceptez-vous ?

Les tests sérologiques ont-ils été fait, car il faut 3 mois pour cela.

----------


## malory

mais il lui faut un chariot a ce chien on peut pas le laisser marcher comme ca et le pauvre attaché vraiment vous parler d'un refuge    mais c'est pas possible de voir des choses pareils !!
est ce que si on fait appel a une asso et qu'un chariot lui ai financé est ce possible kon lui mette au moin ???
pourkoi le laisser attaché????

----------


## audrey18

Il est bien dit pas de chariot car dans ces refuges ces impossible terrain trop accidenté je pense et trop de chien!!!
si il est dominant c'est surement pour sa qu'il est ataché faudrai pas qu'il se batte le loulou car vu son handicape il serait blesser...
et faut pas oublier que c'est en serbie c'est pas la meme vie qu'ici il a deja de la chance d'etre en vie le bonhomme je pense.

----------


## flora67

*Bannière pour Léo  [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/icon_win.gif[/img]* 
*En espérant que cela lui portera chance...* 





```

[url=http://rescue.forumactif.com/ils-sont-dans-le-couloir-de-la-mort-f73/pauvre-leolabrador-handicape-des-pattes-sera-euthanasie-en-decembre-serbie-t251739.htm][img]http://i82.servimg.com/u/f82/13/82/58/90/banni166.jpg[/img][/url]
```

----------


## momo

Des nouvelles de LEO?
Pourquoi doit il etre euthanasié en décembre?

----------


## tim74

Si un accueil se profile en France comment se passe le rapatriement?

----------


## betty42

Oh le pauvre il faudrait contacter regine ou delph2309 elles ont une assoc liberte sans frontières  et sont super et très efficaces 

il faut sauver ce petit léo

----------


## betty42

Pas d 'avancée pour le cas de Léo ?

je veux bien faire un don en fonction de mes moyens  pour aider 
il faut le sortir pauvre Léo

----------


## niky

moi aussi,je veux bien aider,mais il faut dabord un acceuil..tim,tu aurais une idee? 
et oui,comment se passerait le rapatriement depuis la serbie?

----------


## tim74

> moi aussi,je veux bien aider,mais il faut dabord un acceuil..tim,tu aurais une idee? 
> et oui,comment se passerait le rapatriement depuis la serbie?


bien disons j'aimerai d'abord savoir comment se passe le rapatriement avant de chercher une solution...

----------


## tatmikina

Merci pour toutes ces interventions et pardon pour le retard... j'ai cru qu'il n'y avait pa de commentaires car je ne recevais aucune alerte.

Alors, Léo s'est fait shooté par une voiture, et aucune opération là bas n'est possible.
Là bas, le chariot est une aberration. ils ont des problèmes de chiens errants, des chiens morts sur le bord de la route il y en a à tous les carrefours.
ils n'ont d'ailleurs pas de chariot.
ils nous ont appelé pour nous demander si on pouvait faire quelque chose pour lui (l'association taura pour laquelle on bosse bénévolement), sinon il y passait. j'ai demandé un sursis de 4 mois pour lui, en leur disant que j'allais essayer de lancer un appel pour lui. ils ont dit ok, mais si rien, il partira en septembre; Léo est un réel poids pour eux. En effet, j'ai demandé qu'il soit la nuit pendant 4 mois dans leur salle d'opération pour être tranquille, au propre, et au chaud; mais ça ne les arrange pas, et dès qu'on part, ils le mettent dehors. Le problème, Léo essaye de "marcher", donc il s'effleure les cuisses par terre sur le sol, la terre, le béton, les cailloux, ça saigne, ça gonfle. Du coup ils l'attachent pour pas qu'il bouge. Léo n'a presque personne qui vient le caresser dans la journée. 
Et pourtant quand on s'approche, il est tellement content; mais il y a 200 chiens, donc ils n'ont pas le temps pour lui; Le pauvre n'a pas un grand périmètre pour se déplacer, il stagne donc un peu dans ses excréments. Quand je vais le voir, je lui gratte la colonne, il adore ça, il en a vraiment besoin.

On a voulu construire un chariot, mais en effet, c'est impossible au refuge d'en avoir un.
donc la chance qu'il aurait serait d'être pris en charge en France.
Pour le rapatriement, si je trouve une famille, je peux essayer de m'en charger...il est vacciné, il n'aurait donc plus qu'à avoir son passeport et la prise de sang qui montre que le test de la rage est négatif. Mais cela dure en effet un bout de temps.
C'est donc, oui, une question d'argent, mais la question principale est :  existe-t-il une personne assez disponible pour accueillir un chien qui a tant de besoins?
D'autant que, si Léo est un chien d'une gentillesse extrême envers l'humain, il n'est en effet pas facile avec ses congénères, il est agressif, car tente de se défendre, toujours sur le qui vive. ilne mord pas, mais aboit très fort pour dissuader les autres d'approcher son périmètre.
L'autre jour je suis restée couchée par terre avec lui une demi heure à le caliner, et comble, lui la victime, il me léchait et me donnait de l'amour.
Je vous remercie de vous intéresser à son cas,
et je ferai mon possible si quelque chose se joue pour lui.

----------


## niky

merci pour tous ces renseignements tres utiles,c'est vraiment une situation difficile,et triste pour léo,accepteriez vous qu'on essaie de diffuser pour lui?

----------


## tatmikina

bien sûr!
 il n'y a plus que cet espoir pour lui...

----------


## Dacodac

Sur le site Polytrans, ils proposent des chariots, il faut compter 400, si on arrive à réunir cette somme, est-ce qu'on peut envisager de lui en acheter un?

----------

En 1er, ce serait déjà bien s'il pouvait être diffusé sur des sites de labrador, non?

----------


## betty42

ok je participe pour l 'achat du chariot 

le tout c 'est de le ramener et de trouver la famille d 'accueil 

il faut diffuser au maxi

----------


## niky

ok,je vais preparer une diffusion,avec photos qui partira ce soir..

----------


## betty42

super   merci à toi 

diffusons

----------


## tatmikina

Waou!
Vous m'impressionnez, 
il y a donc un réel réseau de solidarité et de générosité en France.

Donc d'abord un foyer. Après la prise de sang, puis le rapatriement. Et enfin le chariot.
Le but est qu'il ne soit pas euthanasié.
Donc si il est déjà dans une famille, avec un jardin, il sera déjà sauvé. Et nous aurons le temps par la suite de rassembler ce qui faut pour un chariot.

Merci à vous tous vraiment.

Attention, est-ce un labrador pure race? Je n'en sais rien. Il y ressemble vraiment en tout cas, mais il a une couleur qui tourne un peu au roux, et une gueule assez carrée.

En tout cas, c'est un amour.

----------


## flora67

> Attention, est-ce un labrador pure race? Je n'en sais rien. Il y ressemble vraiment en tout cas, mais il a une couleur qui tourne un peu au roux, et une gueule assez carrée.


Je ne pense pas, mais on s'en fout  [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/icon_win.gif[/img]

----------


## niky

voila,la diffusion est partie,avec les photos,esperons..,je relancerais une fois par semaine..

----------


## tatmikina

ok super,
et si vous estimez que d'autres photos pourraient être bien, dites le moi, je peux demander à ce qu'ils en refassent

----------


## tatmikina

ok super,
et si vous estimez que d'autres photos pourraient être bien, dites le moi, je peux demander à ce qu'ils en refassent

----------


## Slimmama

Avec votre accord, je peux diffuser sur labrador mania et rescue labrador.

----------


## tatmikina

bien sûr!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Slimmama

Posts créés sur les deux sites

http://rescuelabrador.1fr1.net/les-gros ... 9.htm#3087

Est-ce qu'il y a un appel au don de lancer pour le chariot, si oui, je peux diffuser aussi.

----------


## Slimmama

Pour 290  plus 30  de frais de port, on peut équiper le chien

http://www.hollywood-camera.com/pages/c ... nspag.html

Soit 32 personnes qui donneraient 10  chacune, on doit pouvoir réunir la somme facilement.

Si le refuge avait le chariot, est-ce qu'il renoncerait à l'euthanasie ? 

En tout cas, cela éviterait qu'il se blesse et sur le site du vendeur, on voit des grosses roues tout terrain sur le chariot.

----------


## tim74

Je recherche de mon côté et je vais essayer si j'ai un petit moment de le mettre en page d'accueil de mon site web (refuge l'arche de noé).

Puis je avoir un numéro de téléphone pour que si quelqu'un est interressé puisse vous appeler?

Merci beaucoup pour ce que vous faites pour Léo.

----------


## erdeven

La prise de sang est déjà faite? car si ça prend du temps, il faudrait peut être la faire maintenant, car il trouvera rapidement une famille d'accueil en france je pense tellement il est craquant!!!

----------


## tatmikina

Merci pour toute cette mobilisation encore une fois, je suis si fière de Léo quand je le vois sur la bannière, c'est exceptionnel.
Donc merci à vous surtout. Vous tous.

Le nouveau, c'est que je crois avoir trouvé quelqu'un pour faire le trajet et ramener Léo en même temps que 3 autres chiens que nous voudrions sauver de là bas. Le trajet aurait lieu le 7 décembre. Avant, c'est difficilement possible.
Ce qui nous laisse en gros deux mois.
Comme j'y vais dans 15 jours, je peux moi-même m'assurer que la prise de sang pour ces 4 chiens (dont Léo) est faite rapidement, et gérer les résultats (puisque je reste 10 jours!). Puis lui faire un passeport.
Ensuite, ne restera plus qu'à les attendre un mois à mon retour, et préparer le trajet, les familles, le chariot.
La condition : que je demande à Monika (la sauveteuse des refuges serbes) si elle peut acheminer Léo en Allemagne à mi chemin.

Ce qui veut dire :

- j'aimerais qu'on ne fasse rien de concret quand au chariot (appel de dons, achat, etc.) tant que le chien n'est pas là. imaginez il arrive un malheur avant...c'est tout à fait probable. Je préfère que le chien arrive comme ça et qu'après on lui trouve un équipement. 
- le chariot n'est pas transportable là bas...et encore moins utilisable. Mais je vais quand même leur en parler là bas.


Je vous laisse mon numéro 06 66 34 19 51


J'avoue que je suis un peu inquiète, parce que j'ai demandé des nouvelles, et livia, notre employée là bas, m'a dit qu'il était chaché dans un coin derrière une botte de foin, et qu'il avait pas l'air d'avoir le moral...
J'ai hate d'aller le voir.

----------


## niky

esperons que léo tienne le coup..pauvre léo,c'est difficile pour lui..ca va lui faire du bien de vous voir..
je me posais une question,devrait on essayer de contacter cani nursing,astor,sur rescue?

----------


## tatmikina

Je sais pas bien ce que c'est...?

Au fait, je réponds à une précédente question au sujet de la prise de sang.
Le délai était de 4 mois, et il vient d'être réduit. Cette nouvelle législation va beaucoup nous aider et je m'en réjouis.

Si j'arrive à faire la prise de sang à Léo entre le 26 et le 31 octobre, ensuite il y a 10 jours pour avoir les résultats (la Serbie...), et il peut partir. C'est pourquoi je pense qu'il sera prêt autour du 15 novembre. Mais je préfère prendre large.
Toutefois, si tout est prêt avant, je verrai ce que je peux faire le 14 novembre...

----------


## niky

je crois que cani nursing,est une asso,qui s'occupe de chiens ayant ce genre de handicap,et dont le repondant sur rescue,a pour pseudo,astor,mais je ne connais pas bien.
si quelqu'un les connait,merci de les contacter.
je viens de diffuser les dernieres infos,pour léo,le plus large possible..
je pars 3 jours pour un covoiturage au refuge de morée,et n'aurais pas acces a internet,je me suis permise de diffuser votre numero de tel,a mes contacts,pour ne pas risquer de passer a coté,d'une piste,car au vu du handicap,lourd de léo,il faut etre conscient,que 2 mois ne seront pas de trop...mais on va tout essayer,biensur.. 
merci,si d'autres personnes peuvent diffuser,en parler autour d'eux,au travail,faire des affichettes...

----------


## betty42

oui j ' ai regardé astor est inscrite sur le forum 

pourquoi pas la contacter cani nursing est tout à fait adapté à léo 
pour l 'accueillir temporairement si pas de f a avant

----------


## Slimmama

J'ai envoyé un MP à Astor, j'espère qu'il ou qu'elle pourra venir sur ce post dont j'ai joint le lien.

----------


## niky

je vous remercie d'avoir contacté cani nursing 
j'ai recu une autre adresse que je vous transmets en mp,car je pars demain matin.

----------

si besoin pour le chariot je participe  le moment venu ! je ne peux l'accueillir car il ne supporte pas ses congénéres (je le comprends le pauvre ) mais pas possible pour moi donc !

je diffuse sur un autre forum

----------


## tatmikina

Sur conseil de niki, j'ai contacté Chantal Thomas qui s'occupe apparemment merveilleusement des chiens handicapés.

Monika a dit qu'elle serait ok pour transférer les chiens autour de décembre, donc je pourrai préparer léo la prochaine fois que j'y vais (passeport et prise de sang) si on trouve pour lui un point de chute.

Décembre étant la limite. Car à Becej, le froid arrive très vite. Léo est dehors, il ne peut pas bouger pour se réchauffer, et il ne peut pas rester à l'intérieur, car il ne pourrait pas sortir pour faire ses besoins. Et les employés làa bas l'ont mis dehors parce qu'ils en avaient marre de nettoyer la pièce où je l'avais mis tous les matins.

----------


## betty42

ah oui dehors avec le froid il faut faire vite 
oui il faut trouver une f a à ce pauvre léo j 'en parle autour de moi au maxi

----------


## betty42

ok qui est Chantal thomas?  une assoc? 
qu 'a t elle dit au sujet de Léo ?
si elle pouvait le prendre on pourrait parrainer léo (financièrement) ?

----------


## tatmikina

MErci pour cette mobilisation.
POur l'instant, Chantal Thomas est au complet...
Léo n'a donc pour l'instant pas de point d'accueil.

----------


## MARTINE83

pour le chariot futur il existe en belgique 1 entreprise qui fabrique sur mesure ces  appareils..jean louis pangani ils sont tres bien je participe aussi

----------


## betty42

ah... et astor? Pas de réponse?

----------


## Flo13

D'après ce qu'on lit, ce chien n'est pas incontinent ???

----------


## delph2309

Betty42 m'a alerté pour ce pauvre Léo, pensez-vous qu'une fois en France avec un charriot la cohabitation avec d'autres chiens seraient possible ? Moi je pense que si c'est simplement la crainte d'être attaqué, une fois sur ces 4 pattes il devrait retrouver la joie de vivre et du jeu avec ses congénères non ?

----------


## tatmikina

C'est tout à fait possible, mais voilà le genre de changements qu'on ne peut pas prévoir.
Déjà sans chariot, le changement des chiens entre la serbie et la france est impressionnant, des fois on ne les reconnait pas...
Léo est réellement un gentil chien.

Et en effet, il n'est pas incontinent.
quand il veut faire, il marche / rampe pour se traîner ailleurs et ne pas souiller son endroit.
Léo a vraiment la volonté de vivre et la dignité!

----------


## MARTINE83

pour avoir appareillee moi aussi une chienne je peux certifier que liouba a retrouve vraiment la joie de vivre

----------


## yann83

bonjour en ce qui concerne Léo je suis pêt à l'adopter, j'habite toulon, j'ai déjà une chienne et 5 chats, je suis à mon compte et je suis donc 24 h / 24 avec mes animaux, je suis en appartement, mais possibilité de sortir en jardin. j'ai eu une chienne paralysé de 17 ans, je sais donc ce que sait, elle faisait 40 kilos et je la portais sur mon dos ! mais trop vieille et fatigué pour être appareillé.
seulement comment faire pour le faire venir, et est-ce sur qu'avec un chariot il puisse marcher ?
je m'appelle yann, attends de vos nouvelles




> *Conformément au règlement du forum merci de passer vous présenter sans quoi votre compte risque d'etre supprimé:
> 
> http://rescue.forumactif.com/presentations-f28/
> 
> La modération  *

----------


## tatmikina

Quelle nouvelle fantastique!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Si vous adoptez Léo, je ferai en sorte qu'il arrive en décembre.
Mais en appartement...est-ce qu'un chariot est gérable? !Je ne sais pas!

----------


## MARTINE83

a moin d avoir un appart geant ...au debut il faut aider les chiens car ils se coincent dans les obstacles..si presses de courir et heureux qu ils sont

----------


## yann83

je pousserais les meubles, de toute façon on ( ma chienne est moi ) sommes souvent dehors, mon boulot est en face de chez moi, et j'ai un petit jardin dehors, j'habite dans une petite rue, ou ne passe pratiquement jamais de voiture ( rue pietonne )

je suis tombé sur le charme de ce chien, et je ne peux pas le laisser comme ça, je cherchais un chien pour ma fille, et on a hâte de l'accueillir
je vous donnerais toutes mes coordonnées et vous pourrez venir chez moi, vérifier sa nouvelle maison.

par contre il y a-til un moyen pour l'équiper, je ne sais pas où m'adresser ?
merci
yann

----------


## yann83

par contre vous parliez du 15 novembre dans les posts  précédents, il faut attendre décembre ? 
je voudrais déjà qu'il soit là, le sachant attaché en train de creuser un trou ..

puis-je vous donner mon numéro de téléphone ou mon mail direct ?

----------


## yann83

j'ai trouvé ce site pour les chiens paralysés

www.voiturettepourchien.org
est-ce le bon ?

----------


## laurens

Je souhaite de tout coeur que cette adoption puisse se faire...je peux participer à l'achat du chariot le moment venu...

Valérie30..et sa clique...

----------


## betty42

oh c 'est super voilà une bonne nouvelle

je participe sans pb

----------


## yann83

l'adoption va se faire, rassurez-vous 
yann

----------


## MARTINE83

YANN J AI BLE CHARIOT DE MA CHIENNE QUI EST DECEDEE SI CELA VA POUR LES MESURES DE LEO JE PEUX VOUS LE PRETER MON TEL 0683413704

----------


## yann83

oui bien sur , si il ne vous sert plus à rien
faudra juste voir si les dimensions sont bonnes pour lui
merci

----------


## yann83

ah prêter,  dans un premier temps alors pourquoi pas !
mais il ne sera là qu'en décembre, je garde votre numéro
merci

----------


## MARTINE83

apres le depart de loulou j ai decide que son chariot servirai a aider..je le prete ne le donn pas preter le temps utile pour vous necessaire sans probleme ..

----------


## yann83

entendu merci

----------


## keya

Merci Beaucoup Yann pour cette belle adoption qui j'espère pourra se faire. Très peu de gens ont la possibilité de prendre des animaux handicapés, mais effectivement si vous avez connue la situation vous saurez comment la gérer.
Si je peux aider ?? J'habite Grenoble dans l'Isère (co voiturage??...)
Nat

----------


## yann83

c'est gentil merci
mais malheureusement il reste les autres ..

----------


## niky

ca serait vraiment bien,si vous pouviez le faire yann,et comme vous avez deja un chien paralysé,ca serait rassurant,car vous connaissez leurs besoins.
la,biensur c'est un jeune chien,c'est different,mais j'espere que cela puisse se faire.

----------

Finalement, il est sorti d'affaire ou pas ?

----------


## yann83

en ce qui me concerne , je le prends pas de souci la-dessus
yann

----------


## flora67

[img]/users/2315/19/00/02/smiles/970343.gif[/img][img]/users/2315/19/00/02/smiles/970343.gif[/img][img]/users/2315/19/00/02/smiles/41175.gif[/img][img]/users/2315/19/00/02/smiles/41175.gif[/img][img]/users/2315/19/00/02/smiles/invision.gif[/img][img]/users/2315/19/00/02/smiles/invision.gif[/img][img]/users/2315/19/00/02/smiles/kikoo-ca.gif[/img][img]/users/2315/19/00/02/smiles/vis20com.gif[/img]

Zuper, il me faisait craquer ce petit père paralysé ! j'attend la suite avec impatience !!

----------


## Flo13

L'association est d'accord? C'est sûr, on peut applaudir?

----------


## yann83

malheureusement je ne l'aurais pas avant décembre
car il faut aller le chercher
je ne peux donc qu'attendre
mais arrivé à la maison et équipé, j'enverrais une photo, avec ma fille ( chienne stérilisée )
qui attends un garçon avec impatience ..

----------


## yann83

je pense qu'ils sont d'accord
je leur ais donné toute les infos sur moi, et mon appartement est ouvert pour tout contrôle.

----------

> malheureusement je ne l'aurais pas avant décembre
> car il faut aller le chercher
> je ne peux donc qu'attendre
> mais arrivé à la maison et équipé, j'enverrais une photo, avec ma fille ( chienne stérilisée )
> qui attends un garçon avec impatience ..


Décembre   , va-t-il résister au froid d'ici là ?
Où aux infections à se trainer ainsi avec ses pattes ?
Car si j'ai bien compris il est en permanence dehors...
N' y a -t-il pas de covoit avant ?

----------


## Flo13

Leo a-t-il une niche où il peut accéder au moins?

----------


## betty42

oui c 'est super yahnn de pouvoir l 'accueillir vivement qu 'il soit chez toi

s 'il pouvait arriver avant...

oui des photos ce sera bien et encore une fois pas de pb je participe pour le chariot

----------


## tatmikina

hélas je ne peux pas l'amener avant...
le temps de faire la prise de sang, attendre les résultats, organiser le voyage.
mais je ferai tout mon possible pour être sûr qu'il est protégé.
Et j'ai quelqu'un pour s'occuper de lui en attendant là bas.

----------


## betty42

oui je sais c 'est pas évident tu lui feras de gros bisous et grosses caresses pour nous

----------


## tatmikina

J'ai *2 adresses pour les chariots pour ch  handi* ,à
des prix tres différents J'ai toute la documentation et leurs réponses
à mes questions mais c'est trop long à copier sur le post ,surtout les
photos ,si vous les voulez,envoyez-moi par MP votre é-mail et je copie
Polly-Anne Lloyd
Touron, 82400 St.Clair
tél :05.63.39.75.00
E-mail : howpol@worldonline.fr

Leur site Internet :
www.parachien.com

Ils ont 2 modèles :un pour pattes avant et un quad avec 4 roues,leurs prix sont faramineux



et :voici le lien d'un fabricant de voiturette http://www.wheelchairs-for-dogs.com/
la voiturette coute 275 euro quelque soit le poid et la taille du chien

----------


## tatmikina

bonjour à tous,


J'ai recu des informations concernant le chariot alors nous avons plusieurs adresses :
www.genia.fr/canismobile.php
www.parachien.com
et enfin un monsieur qui habite Marseille j'ai son adresse et son n° de
telephone mais j'ignore si j'ai l'autoriastion de le mettre sur le
post. On peut à present se renseigner pour le prix. Mais je n'ai pas
trouve la personne qui en fabrique sur Strasbourg J'ai contacté la SPA
de Strasbourg pour savoir si elle le connait.J'attends une réponse.
Amicalement Beryl

----------


## tatmikina

Bonjour,

J'ai eu une reponse pour le chariot nous avons plusieurs adresses www.genia.fr/canismobile.php
www.parachien.com
et une personne qui habite Marseille j'ai son n° de telephone et son
adresse mais j'ignore si je peux le mettre sur le post on peux
m'envoyer un mp. Voilà maintenant il faut se renseigner sur le prix on
va avoir une idee .Beryl

----------


## yann83

c'était pas de la pub, mais des adresses pour trouver un chariot pour ce chien !!
j'ai pas eu le temps de visiter toutes les adresses, mais bon j'ai celle de Belgique ..

----------


## betty42

martine pourra aider pour les adresses elle a eu le pb de son chien handicapé 

pas de souci on va chercher de notre côté aussi 

à plus yann et grand bravo à toi

----------


## MARTINE83

liouba etait un croise labrador de 28 a 29kg sa charette est reglabe en hauteur et longueur ..yann a la bonne adresse en belgique c est la que j ai fait faire la charette sur mesure je prete la charette a leo le temps qu il faudra..ca sera avec grand plaisir que je ferai la connaissance du futur papounet et du pauvre leo..yann a mon tel portable
desolee pour la pub c est moi qui ait fait l erreur..

----------


## capucine2345

*YANN* pour cette magnifique adoption, je vous souhaite un chien aussi formidable et facile que *SCOTTIC,* elle se trouvait dans le même refuge et est arrivée chez moi en FA il y a un peu plus d'un mois, hélas ( pour moi ) elle partira très prochainement dans sa famille définitive   
Comme vous disiez si judicieusement il en reste tant d'autre   mais c'est avec des gens comme vous et moi que TATMIKINA réussira à en sortir un maximum  

Encore    pour lui et je lache plus ce post jusqu'à son arrivée

----------


## fleflouner

S'est super pour le loulou ! Vivement décembre ! Au moins , on pourrat dire qu'il passera le plus beau noël de sa vie !

----------


## Kleer

[center:2jzz4n2i]*Merveilleux !    Je crois qu&#39;on a hâtes tous que ce toutou soit dans une bonne famille comme la votre Yann, au chaud et choyé !!*

*Et pour les 3 autres toutous du même voyage ? U&#39;a-t-il des FA ou adoptants déjà !?*[/center:2jzz4n2i]

----------


## melusyne4064

merci pour cette magnifique adoption...

----------


## betty42

tatmikina doit rentrer de serbie 

elle nous donnera des nouvelles de léo 

vivement qu il arrive chez yann

----------


## betty42

Super tatmikina est rentrée
elle n 'a pas eu le temps de répondre au cas par cas mais elle dit dans le post des sos chiens de serbie que pour Léo ce serait ok pour son retour comme prévu début décembre  
mais elle lance un appel au covoiturage elle en a 3 dans le sud- est à rapratrier  léo à toulon un sur lyon et un autre sud est 

essayons de trouver des co voiturages

----------


## tatmikina

Bonjour à tous

Je viens de rentrer de Serbie, je lis tous vos posts et je me dois de préciser que Léo n'est pas sorti d'affaire encore. Je me suis occupée du rappel pour le vaccin. Le véto a fait des yeux tous ronds quand je lui ai dit que je voulais le préparer pour partir. Là bas, faire un passeport pour un chien qui n'a que deux "bonnes pattes", c'est absurde!  c'est marrant, il n'a même pas pris la peine de le monter sur la table...grrr

bref, Léo est bien vivant, et assez dynamique, mais ses pattes sont meurtries, à force de frotter par terre, les pattes de derrières; J'ai mis des pansements, il était content que je m'occupe de lui, mais les plaies ne guérissent pas en dessous à cause de l'humidité.
Le voyage devrait avoir lieu le vendredi 11. Je devrais récupérer  les chiens le samedi 12 en allemagne, on ne peut malheureusement pas accélérer les choses à cause de la prise de sang qui aura lieu autour du 17 novembre, si tout se passe bien!

en attendant, en effet nous pouvons saluer l'immense générosité de yann qui se propose d'adopter léo, et qui s'implique dans la préparation de cette adoption et de son accueil, je suis vraiment impressionnée, je n'y croyais presque pas!
Léo a une chance fabuleuse.
Mais deux problèmes se posent :



- Léo doit arriver en décembre chez son 
nouveau propriétaire, cependant, les frais globaux se montent à environ 600 
euros

si certains d'entre vous sont prêts à 
faire un geste pour le chariot qui se monte à 300 euros, cela serait super pour 
Léo

même 10 euros de participation seront 
les bienvenus !



le futur propriétaire enverra une 
photo ici même une fois Léo appareillé ( car fait sur mesure ) , et en compagnie 
de la petite chienne qui l'attend !



alors si vous voulez participer, 
merci de faire même un petit don à l'adresse suivante :



Alice GIRODON
27 boulevard Brune
75014 Paris

Bien sûr, je transmettrai l'argent pour payer le chariot, avec facture à l'appui, et nous verrons le résultat avec les photos de Léo appareillé!

Deuxième problème : quelqu'un peut-il nous aider? Je rentre le samedi 12 décembre au soir si tout va bien sur la région parisienne.
J'aurai Génila et Léo à apporter dans le sud.
J'aurai Mima à donner à sa nouvelle famille. Et Twisty à amener à Lyon.
Je ne sais pas comment faire. La famille de Mima est dans l'ouest et m'a dit qu'elle était prête à venir la chercher s'il le fallait.
Mais pour le sud, je n'ai ni le temps ni de voiture...pour descendre si loin. Et un chien handicapé en train, c'est vraiment pas terrible!

Est-ce que quelqu'un a des possibilités de covoiturage pour ces trois chiens et la grande traversée du sud le dimanche 13 décembre??
Je peux encore prendre un aller retour pour accompagner Twisty à Lyon, mais descendre plus bas, peux pas!!!!!!!!

----------


## betty42

ok comme je participe et j 'envoie un chèque 
 oui c'est  super yann  il faut qu on l 'aide 
et mobilisons nous pour les co voiturages

----------


## tatmikina

génial! merci
mais sachez juste une chose...
j'ai tellement peur que le transfert ne se fasse pas, ou qu'il y ait un problème quelconque...
vous savez, là bas, on a deux à trois chiens qui meurent par jour, et il se peut qu'il y ait un problème avec la prise de sang, les délais, je ne sais quoi...
donc pour cette raison, je garderai tous les chèques jusqu'à être vraiment sûre!
et je pense que le chariot ne doit pas être acheté avant cette certitude, car je serai responsable de cette mobilisation, de cette générosité, et du coup j'ai une grande pression si ça n'aboutit pas.
donc préparons nous pour léo, mobilisons les fonds, choisissons le chariot, mais je n'encaisserai rien et souhaite réellement ne rien acheter tant que le chien n'est pas là!!

----------


## nann

fais une demande de covoiturage pour descendre les chiens dans le sud...on ne sait jamais quelqu'un fait peut etre le trajet

----------


## thomascfm

pour le covoiturage

----------


## thomascfm

escusez moi j'ai cliqué trop vite
pour le co voiturage cela serait pour quelle date ?

sinon bravo yann, il faut l'aider à acheter ce traineau

----------


## tatmikina

Le covoiturage serait pour le dimanche 13 décembre.

----------


## tatmikina

Hello, une demande de covoiturage pour Léo a été lancée... et suivie! :

http://rescue.forumactif.com/recherches ... tm#5629604


Pour l'achat du chariot, déjà 100 euros dans la cagnotte!  *Continuez à aider Yann qui se propose pour le sauvetage de Léo!*

Bien sûr, aucun argent ne sera encaissé tant que le chien ne sera pas sur le territoire français...et pour ça, je m'efforce de faire le nécessaire!!

----------


## tatmikina

> sinon bravo yann, il faut l'aider à acheter ce traineau

----------


## Valxlove

Des nouvelles de ce loulou? Il se rétablit ?

Bravo à ceux qui font tout pour le sauver

----------


## betty42

il arrive chez yann (toulon) si tout va bien début décembre  
pensez à lui il faut un peu d 'argent pour l 'achat du chariot 
chèque envoyé me concernant 
merci d 'aider yann

----------


## tatmikina

J'ai demandé à ce qu'ils m'envoient des mesures pour l'achat du chariot.
Rien de nouveau, il est dans un box avec des planches pour pas qu'il ne sorte trop et ne s'érafle trop les pattes.
Le petit loup a enfin son passeport! 
La prise de sang est prévue pour mardi prochain...faites qu'ils la fassent!

DES DONS POUR L'ACHAT DU CHARIOT?
POUR AIDER POUR LE COVOITURAGE?

----------


## betty42

ah tant mieux il est dans un box  


soyons confiants et vivement début décembre  .....

----------


## tatmikina

Léo est haut de 70 cm, 80 quand il lève la tête. Il est large de 40 cm.
Il est long de 80 cm lorsqu'on porte son corps...


Jetez un coup d'oeil sur le post du covoiturage...

http://rescue.forumactif.com/recherches ... 257489.htm

Yann, tu es là? Comment ça se passe financièrement? Et pour l'achat et le choix du chariot?

----------


## betty42

yann courage on t 'aidera pour l 'achat du chariot 

svp Léo a besoin de nous

----------


## tatmikina



----------


## yann83

bonjour à tous
escusez moi de ne pas avoir répondu mais je ne reçois plus de mails quand une personne post un message

merci pour tout
en ce momemt je suis en train d'essayer de sortir des chats de la rue ..
et j'attends léo avec impatience .. 
ma chienne aussi !
j'essaye de m'organiser afin de l'accueillir dans les meilleures conditions :
déménagement de meubles, achat de couettes pour le coin sommeil, modification des pieds de table du salon pour qu'il puisse passer en dessous etc ..

----------


## betty42

bonjour yann 

c 'est super ce que tu fais vivement que léo arrive bien au chaud chez toi et câliné

----------


## yann83

pour info

voici ma chienne qui attend Léo et crapaud un de mes 5 chats !!

----------


## yann83

euh ! j'arrive pas à envoyer la photo ... pas clair le système !

http://i85.servimg.com/u/f85/14/55/59/75/kenny_12.jpg

----------


## betty42

ah ils sont beaux tous les 2

----------


## yann83

merci ce sont mes bébés ..

----------


## Flo13

Les futurs copains de Léo:

----------


## yann83

alors je viens de passer plusieurs coups de fils
si c'est un week end et apparrement c'est la cas, un membre de ma famille peut m'emmener jusqu'à 100 km autour de toulon
sinon je viendrais en train !

yann le futur propriétaire
merci

----------


## MARTINE83

bravo a tous pour cet enorme et beau boulot une tite question toute bete...leo et les chats c est ok? je n ai pas vu c ette question ..

----------


## tatmikina

honnetement? ...

aucune idée!... 
pas sû du tout, et pas moyen de tester...

----------


## MARTINE83

ho...peut etre que yann y a pense..et va surement gerer ca au top

----------


## capucine2345

Ce qui est très important, se sont *LES PRESENTATIONS*   :amour:   ::  
Puis ensuite les laisser faire connaissance à leur rythme en prenant les précautions d'usage    :Embarrassment: k: 

Et puis nous pendant ce temps on croise très très fort les doigts pour que ca marche   :saute2:  :saute2:  :saute2:

----------


## MARTINE83

oui et moi aussi de tout caeur

----------


## sabine74

Très beau sauvetage.
Bravo et   Yann

----------


## yann83

ne vous inquietez pas pour mes chats, ils sont habitués aux chiens et je dresse mes chiens par la confiance, j'ai déjà récupéré un berger allemand de 10 ans agressif, que j'ai réussis à apprivoiser, je me fais pas de souci !
il suffit de savoir les prendre
yann

----------


## MARTINE83

bravo yann avec l amour on peut tout...

----------


## tatmikina

S'il vous plaît ne parlez pas de sauvetage encore tant que le chien n'est pas là...

----------


## Kleer

Bonjour !

Je suis tombée sur une annonce de don de chariot pour type chien grande taille et je me suis tout de suite rappelé de ce post !!


Voila 

http://donnons.org/annonce_804.php?idAnnonce=240755

----------


## tatmikina

yann? ça irait en fonction des mesures?

----------


## yann83

apparrement non, léo est très grand 
et les roues sont minuscules, là où je suis avec ses roues là ça va être difficile

----------


## Kleer

Agh Mince... On aura essayé

----------


## betty42

oui il faut tenter mais comme dit yann il vaut mieux que le chariot soit adapté à Léo
svp il manque encore" un peu d argent pour l' achat du chariot

----------


## Kleer

Exact   ::  
Bonnes recherches ! En tout cas de mon côté je regarde encore   ::

----------


## yann83

[size=75]bonjour[/size:1u3nshld]

est-ce-que le voyage se présente bien, avez vous eu des nouvelles de léo, aujourd'hui je commande le harnais de soutien.
est-ce toujours prévu pour le 12 décembre ?
[font=Arial:1u3nshld]merci[/font]
yann ( l'adoptant )

----------


## luckinou

des nouvelles?

----------


## tatmikina

Léo tient le choc.
Nous avons 200 euros pour le chariot. Mais peut-être les mesures vont être compliquées.
J'attends confirmation pour être sûre qu'il va bien arriver, normalement le samedi 12 pour un covoiturage!

----------


## yann83

chez moi tout est prêt pour l'accueillir
on l'attend !
yann

----------


## MARTINE83

par experience vecue avec liouba les mesures sont a prendre a deux avec 1 metre de couturiere ma propo de preter le charriot de liouba tient toujours.elle etait grande x labrador berger..
donc la charrette est reglabe en hauteur et longueur..

----------


## yann83

bonjour
je ne reçois plus les posts sur le forum du covoiturage pour léo
quelqu'un peut-il me donner l'adresse, je n'ais l'adresse que de celui-là ! merci
yann
l'adoptant

----------


## soso83

C'est ça que tu veux?

http://rescue.forumactif.com/recherches ... 257489.htm

----------


## dadatsun

des nouvelles?

----------


## MARTINE83

oui sur ce post 
http://rescue.forumactif.com/recherc...ie-t257489.htm

----------


## erdeven

des nouvelles de léo?

----------


## betty42

je m inquiète pour ce pauvre Léo

des nouvelles de tatmikina? et de monika?

----------


## MARTINE83

http://rescue.forumactif.com/recherc...ie-t257489.htm

----------


## momo

Ca y est LEO est arrivé en France!
Reste plus qu à rejoindre sa famille

----------


## Dacodac

super! Vite des nouvelles et des photos!!

----------


## almasola53

Voici quelques photos de Léo prise à son arrivée chez Armelle :



Avec Alice



Yann, je te souhaite pleins de bonheur avec Léo, c'est vraiment beau ce que vous faîtes pour lui.
Moi, avec Mima et perf*ct tout se passe bien. perf*ct était complèment terrorisé hier mais aujourd'hui, cela va beaucoup mieux. Il m'a fait la fête ce matin et maintenant il vient vers nous pour nous réclamer des câlins.

----------


## momo

pour ces jolies photos de LEO 
 Yann pour le bonheur que vous allez offrir à votre loulou 
LEO tu vas enfin etre heureux 
Quand rejoind il Yann?

----------


## tatmikina

Yann, es-tu là?
Léo va avoir besoin de beaucoup de soins...
Il a une inflammation des testicules et les pattes très écorchées, à vif.
Armelle s'occupe de lui jusqu'au 28.
Es-tu prêt?

Pour le chariot, comment ça se passe alors?

----------


## betty42

martine 83 prête celui de loubia en attendant ? 
ça va lui changer la vie à ce pauvre Léo

----------


## MARTINE83

oui je lui prete leo ne  parait pas si grand ou c est la photo?? mon pauvre leo il etait temps!!

----------


## Djermiko

Quelle aventure !! je lui souhaite des années de bonheur.

----------


## yann83

bonjour

un peu inquiet sur l'état de Léo ..
par contre le 28 tombe un lundi, et je n'ais pas de voiture, la dernière fois c'était possible parce-que le week-end
là je ne sais pas comment ça va se passer, où dois-je venir le chercher ?

at-il vu un véto pour son inflammation et ses pattes ?

yann

----------


## yann83

désolé j'étais un peu ému
merci à ceux qui ont permis le transfert ..
yann

dés qu'il arrive je commande le chariot, mais ma priorité sera d'aller voir un véto
et merci à martine pour le chariot en attendant de recevoir le mien ! enfin celui de léo ..

----------


## MARTINE83

ne soit pas inquiet yann  les ecorchures et blessures sont frequentes..liouba s en faisait malgre nos precautions..car on ne peut bien sur utiliser la charrette que pour les promenades..et il est fatal que comme il se traine...il s ecorche et se rape..il faut juste etre tres vigilant..sur la surveillance des bobos..

----------


## betty42

Armelle a déjà commencé les soins tu verras Yann il va arriver moins échorché 

delph et senthy vont se mettre en contact avec toi pour les horaires

----------


## yann83

rebonjour

je suis inquiet car je ne sais pas du tout comment ça va se passer, et je le répète je n'ais pas de voiture pour lundi
et si je dois organiser un déplacement, je peux pas le faire en 24 heures..
de plus je ne sais pas où léo va arriver
merci de me joindre sur technique@toulontourisme.com
vous êtes sur de m'avoir ici, car ce site ne m'envoie pas de mail dés qu'il y a un message !!!

yann

----------


## tatmikina

Léo est en cours de transfert... nous attendons tous pour savoir si on peut basculer léo sur le poste des chanceux de becej ou non...

http://rescue.forumactif.com/les-ado...40.htm#5763101


merci betty 42, merci martine 83, merci martinesch, merci armelle, et merci yann!

----------


## yann83

bonsoir à tous

alors après un long, long, long voyage en voiture, où léo a été très sage
nous sommes enfin arrivés à destination
première chose : la douche !! ( 2 shampooings ) il a changé de couleur et d'odeur ..

entre parenthèse, il a adoré ça, une douche bien chaude de 20 minutes !! il voulait plus sortir ..
ensuite le séchage pareil, gratouille, il a adoré ..

ensuite diner, pâté pour chat ( j'ai eu peur de lui donner des croquettes, parce-qu'il tousse, on dirait qu'il a quelque chose coincé dans la gorge )
donc pâté avec du riz et de la soupe aux légumes, il a mangé mais pas plus que ça, puis il est venu renifler les croquettes, alors on lui en a mis un peu,
mais il a juste goûter.

j'ai fais ses pansements aux pates, avec de la fucidine, j'avais appellé mon véto, j'irais demain ou aprés demain.

le souci c'est que j'ai 5 chats, et qu'il a essayé de les croquer .. alors je l'ais grondé, il a compris, mais je vais devoir faire attention

l'autre souci, c'est que j'arrive pas à lui faire pipi sans qu'il en mette partout, je vais donc commander ce soir le harnais, et vendredi Martine de Toulon, vient avec son chariot handicap de son chien, le temps que j'achète le mien, j'ai hâte !!

j'ai de la chance d'être tombé sur des gens comme ça, 
MArtine pour le trajet paris lyon
Senthy pour le trajet toulon lyon ( vigors )
et MArtine ( j'ai 2 MArtine .. )  pour le chariot.

j'essaye de vous mettre la photo que je viens de prendre
voilà pour ce soir, on est tous crevé, prochaines photos vendredi avec le chariot

bonsoir
yann
ps : ma chienne fait un peu la gueule .. mais c'est normal, ensuite ce sera son copain ..
ps bis : il nous suit partout dans toutes les pièces où on va ..

l'adresse de la photo

----------


## nann

un grand merci à tous pour Léo... 
Et longue et belle vie à ce gentil loulou

----------


## MARTINE83

leo a eu la chance de tomber sur toi yann!!!! alors pour ce tres beau geste ...il est normal que tu trouve de l aide!!!!leo est super beau!!!!! 
pour le pipi essai l echarpe sous son ventre ...en laissant la place pour le pipi..(rires..)
ca te servira de harnais de soutien en attendant..

----------


## Murielle09

Il est tout beau ton chien !
Bravo pour cette très jolie adoption !

----------


## Flo13

Sincères félicitations à Yann, et un grand bravo à tous les participants de cette belle adoption.
J'espère que le problème avec les chats sera vite résolu.

----------

Mon Dieu, bonjour les infections s'il n'avait pas été adopté.... 
pour les chats : une bonne reprise en main éducative et les choses se salmeront. 
BIZ et super pr lui !!!

----------


## zorkita

Ken, puis Limbutza et à présent Léo, que de belles adoptions grâce à ce forum.

Bravo Yann pour votre geste et dévouement pour Léo. Il est vraiment très beau.

Je vous souhaite une longue vie d'amour ensemble.

----------


## betty42

BRAVO YANN c'est super ce que tu fais  

il est superbe Léo  douce vie à lui maintenant

----------


## momo

Yann pour cette belle adoption 
LEO est magnifique et je pense que le problème avec vos chats vont vite se résoudre 
 à toutes les personnes qui vous ont aidés afin que LEO arrive à vos cotés

----------


## soso83

Vraiment admirable ce qui a été fait pour Léo.

Merci pour lui.   ::   :merci:

----------


## tatmikina

Merci Yann pour cette photo magnifique! 

Pour la toux, tiens nous au courant, il n'avait pas ça, je n'ai jamais remarqué...
Pour le chariot, on se mp si tu veux, j'ai conservé les dons pour te les envoyer...
n'oublions donc surtout pas la *grande générosité de betty 42!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Dacodac

Encore merci Yann pour cette belle adoption! Léo te le rendra certainement au centuple! 
Léo tu peux enfin te reposer dans un petit nid douillet et plein d'amour!   je suis vraiment contente pour lui. J'ai suivi le post depuis le début, et ça fait vraiment plaisir de voir ça! Merci Merci et mille fois merci!

----------


## maruska

pour cette si belle adoption! Mais que de péripéties avant d'arriver à bon port pour ce pauvre Léo et quelle angoisse pour vous Yann! Enfin il est dans sa famille, entouré d'amour! c'est

----------


## capucine2345

> Mon Dieu, *bonjour les infections s'il n'avait pas été adopté*....


s'il n'avait pas été adopté aujourd'hui il ne serait probablement plus..................   ::  

puisque l'eutha était programmée pour lui en décembre   :demon: 

Donc Yann et TATMIKINA ( entre-autre ) lui ont sauvé la vie    ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## yann83

alors des nouvelles, léo est très gentil, en quelques jours il s'est habitué à nous
il commence même à jouer
il est très difficile niveau alimentaire, il apprècie le thon par dessus tout !

le souci c'est qu'il fait pipi partout, on a pas le temps de le descendre qu'il fait à la maison
soit parce-qu'il est content, soit parce-qu'il a peur, en fait il avait peur de sortir dans la rue
maintenant ça va mieux

on en est à 3 lessives par jour !!
et son pipi sent vraiment très fort
alors j'ai rendez vous chez le véto lundi matin, 
pour ça, ses pattes, et je crois qu'il a une bronchite aussi. là il est sous anti-inflammatoire.

aujourd'hui nous avons fait une grande balade, tout autour du port, il suit ma chienne
avec une écharpe entre ses pattes, il ne se rend même pas compte qu'il est handicapé
je suis sur que le jour où on aura le chariot, il va galoper !

voilà, je ne sais pas si il est castré ?
peut-être qu'il ferait moins pipi
de plus pour toutes les chiennes qui passent devant lui, il est très attentif ...

yann

----------


## Flo13

Comme il doit s'éclater Léo!! bon toi un peu moins pour le moment   ::

----------


## tatmikina

Nous ne connaissons pas son passé mais je pense qu'il ne l'est pas.

----------


## sabine74

Magnifique adoption : qu'il doit être heureux Léo qui n'avait connu jusque là que la terre et la boue.
C'est beau de le voir confortablement installé sur ses couvertures au chaud.
Pour la toux tiens nous au courant car souvent, les chiens en provenance de refuge, ont ce que l'on appelle " la toux du chenil".
Pour les pipis, essaie de mettre des alaises aux endroits ou il se couche. Ca t'évitera peut être quelques lessives...

----------


## betty42

oui magnifique 
merci pour ces nouvelles Yann et encore bravo 

Léo découvre enfin une belle vie

----------


## tatmikina

cette toux du chenil est fréquente en effet, mais Léo ne toussait pas du tout!
il a peut-être attrapé froid.

pour les problèmes d'urine, je ne sais pas trop quoi dire et quoi faire, que conseiller à yann,
en appartement c'est vrai que c'est vraiment difficile si Léo ne se contrôle pas.

que dit le véto?

----------


## betty42

Martine 83 doit prochainement apporter le chariot à Yann demain je crois
elle pourra peut être donner ses conseils concernant le pipi elle avait lubia sa chienne  handicapée  

et puis le véto lundi ...

bonne fin d 'année à tous 2 et 4 pattes

----------


## martinesch

Bonne, très bonne année à Yann et Léo

----------


## MARTINE83

leo..alias theo est super beau je l ai trouve plus petit que ce que je pensais..pour le pipi et bien couches..avec 1 bandage.et ca va aller mieux yann amene lundi theo chez son veto pour 1 visite totale il se trouve que nous avons le meme veto!!!
yann est 1 papa extraordinaire..devoue et aimant. le courant est passe de suite entre nous un amour enorme!!!!pour ses betes..
nous avons bricole le chariot pour l adapter a theo car il est plus petit et plus court que ma loulou..yann  va scier et va ressouder j ai fait des video il va falloir que je cherche comment les mettre ici

----------


## betty42

merci martine pour ces bonnes nouvelles

----------


## Deborah Feldstein

En lisant cette magnifique adoption, je me disais que très peu d'hommes auraient eu le   que vous avez.

 Le hasard fait bien les choses quand même. Dans votre ville se trouve Martine 83 ,ayant eu comme vous un chien handicapé
avant, le même vétérinaire et qui a gentiment pu mettre le chariot de Liouba à disposition. 

 Théo (Léo) a commencé l'année  2010 de la plus belle des manières..... et nous aussi GRACE A VOUS. 

On attend avec impatience la suite et tous mes voeux à tous les 3

----------


## tatmikina

Ici je me permets de mettre un gros bémol... 

Voilà, certes le sauvetage de Léo est un miracle. Ce chien n'avait aucune chance là bas, j'ai demandé un sursis pour lui, Léo a eu la chance d'avoir Yann, c'était inespéré!

Maintenant, Léo est devenu Théo, il est en France, il est au chaud, mais Yann a tout de même de gros ennuis.
Un chien handicapé est lourd à tous points de vue, financier, temps, énergie...
mais surtout Yann rencontre en ce moment un gros problème par rapport à l'incontinence de Théo.

Au refuge, lorsque que j'arrivais vers lui pour le porter et le déplacer, il en profitait pour ne pas faire sous lui, et donc faisait immédiatement.
Mais Léo a le bassin tout mou, il ne sent peut être pas quand ça sort, je n'en sais rien, il ne contrôle pas en tout cas, et Yann se retrouve avec un appart qui est devenu les toilettes de Léo,

donc c'est un gros problème, un gros poids pour lui, et il se sent impuissant face à ça...


donc oui, magnifique adoption! 
mais si on veut qu'elle puisse être définitive, il faut que ce problème d'urines incessantes se règle car Yann est en train de craquer...

Avez-vous des idées? Des conseils, des expériences?
Il va chez le véto demain, mais je suis sûre qu'en ce dimanche quelques encouragements lui feraient du bien...



courage Yann, il y a des solutions pour tout!

----------


## yann83

bonjour à tous , effectivement c'est très dur, aujourd'hui on a fait une grande balade d'une heure dans un grand parc, et ça se passe très bien, avec mon écharpe entre ses 2 pattes arrière il galope ! mais il ne fait pas, aujourd"hui oui un peu, car il est resté longtemps dehors, mais hier soir avant de dormir, j'ai voulu le sortir
et dans l'ascenseur il a tout fait sur moi.
demain matin je vais chez le véto, car il doit avoir un souci avec sa vessie, son urine est très foncé, et elle sent très mauvais.
là il dort, il vient de manger.
mais dés qu'il se léve et bouge dans la pièce, il urine et l'entraîne partout avec lui, on nettoie tout avec du vinaigre blanc.
dés qu'il sent que je vais partir, il s'excite et urine d'émotion, le caca c'est pas grave.

alors sur internet j'ai lu quelques conseils, le fait de l'ignorer quand je m'en vais ou quand je rentre, je lui parle tout doucement, pour ne pas l'exciter.
j'ai déjà eu une chienne handicapé mais elle était réglé niveau pipi, mais là il urine 15 fois par jour à la maison, et pourtant il ne boit pas tant que ça !
je vous dirais demain ce que m'a dit le véto, et quel traitement je vais lui donner.

ce qu me manque c'est un jardin, car ce matin il s'est régalé, et n'avait même pas conscience de son handicap.
merci
yann

----------


## momo

Je comprend que ce doit etre dur pour toi Yann!
J éspère que la visite chez le véto pourra t apporter quelques conseils concernant le problème de pipi du loulou.
Je n ai pas de solution à te proposer mais je tenais à te faire pars de mon soutien 
Tu as accueuilli LEO et sans toi,il ne serait peut etre plus là!
 pour lui et je souhaite qu une solution soit bien vite trouvée.
Courage à toi et

----------


## BA 61

Bravo Yann pour ce que tu fais pour Théo, d'après ce que tu décris Théo doit avoir une infection urinaire assez importante qui n'arrange pas son problème d'incontinence, y-a-t-il du sang dans les urines car tu parles d'un aspect très foncé.
Ton véto va certainement le mettre sous antibio après avoir fait des analyses (sang et urines) pour voir dans un premier temps si la situation s'améliore avec le traitement.
Tiens nous au courant.

----------


## rea

Tout d'abord, bravo Yann. C'est très dur de se dévouer ainsi pour un chien handicapé.

Alors l'essentiel pour Léo est d'abord de voir un véto et fixer son diagnostic. Cet état peut provenir de divers soucis (osseux, neurologiques, etc..)
Il faut qu'il lui fasse un bilan complet qui déterminera de quels soins et traitements il a besoin; pour ses pattes, pour sa vessie, ses testicules, etc...
Parfois, l'incontinence peut être traitée, d'autres fois non.
Pour le chariot aussi, suivant ce dont il souffre, il faut voir si il peut avoir un chariot, et si oui, quel type.

Quand tu auras toutes les cartes en main, tu pourras doucement mettre en place une routine pour lui. Laissez-vous du temps aussi, c'est normal d'être dépassé au début!   ::  

Je t'invites à t'inscrire sur le forum de l'asso Mukitza (ex Clopotel), ou tu pourras suivre les histoires de Tina, Tcheda, et d'autres petits handicapés, ainsi que demander des conseils.
Il y a également l'asso Cani-nursing qui s'occupe de chiens handicapé, je crois que le pseudo de la présidente ici est ASTOR, tu peux peut-être la contacter pour demander des conseils?

En tous cas, ne désespère pas..

----------


## martinesch

Je pense aussi que Théo doit avoir une infection urinaire, suivant ce que tu en dis ...

Très bonne idée de venir partager avec les FA ou adoptants de nos petits handicapés de Mukitza .... voilà le lien
http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs.com/

Nous attendons le diagnostic du véto demain, et caresses à Théo, je suis sûre que les solutions seront trouvées ... 

Théo s'est déjà beaucoup attaché à toi, mais cela ne fait qu'une petite semaine, il a sûrement besoin de temps pour maitriser ses émotions et trouver le bon mode relationnel (inquiétude quand tu pars, rythme des journées, etc ). J'ai une petite serbe âgée en FA, elle a mis deux semaines pour trouver ses marques par rapport au rythme de la maisonnée ...

A demain pour les nouvelles,

----------


## MARTINE83

je serais demain matin avec yann et theo chez le veto ( jy passe tous les lundis pour acheter la nourriture des mes animaux malades..)

----------


## Murielle09

Bonsoir Yann,

Je te conseille très vivement d'acheter l'elixir de secours du Dr Bach ou eau de fleur de Bach (que tu peux trouver un peu partout dans les maisons de produits naturels) Parles en a ton véto demain, il doit connaître. Normalement, cet elixir est réservé aux humains mais certains véto le propose aux chiens stressés ou anxieux.... ça marche bien sur Merlin qui vient aussi du même refuge que le Théo.

Un peu d'huile essentielle de lavande ou de mandarine dans un verre d'eau passé au micron ondes pour que ça sente bon dans ta maison et c est aussi une odeur reposante.

Pour le reste, il doit certainement faire une petite infection urinaire, tu nous diras demain ce que le véto a diagnostiqué.

Je pense aussi qu'il faut banaliser les departs et les retours maison ! les ignorer un peu et faire la fête un peu plus tard. Pour les promenades, j'y vais toujours à la même heures et je parle a mon chien en lui disant " fais ton pipi, fais ton caca, c est bien....." ça marche.

Je pense aussi que tu devrais apprendre a masser sa colone vertebrale en t'appuyant sur les conseils d'un oestéopathe, même s'il ne remarchera probablement pas sur ses quatre pattes, ça peut l'aider un peu je pense

Je te souhaite une bonne et heureuse année, pleine de bonheur ... En tout cas, tu as déjà sauvé la vie de ton chien c'est magnifique, alors COURAGEEEEEEEEE

----------


## tatmikina

*Léo n'a déjà plus de maître. * 
*
Yann m'a écrit pour me dire qu'il le laissait tomber.

Pour éviter l'euthanasie d'un chien si adorable qui a juste eu le malheur de se faire shooter par une voiture, please, organisons un sauvetage.
*

----------


## Flo13

C'est la cata! Combien de temps encore Yann le garde-t-il chez lui?

----------


## tatmikina

C'est urgent, il faut le sortir vite.

----------


## Flo13

As-tu le diagnostic du véto concernant les problèmes de pipi?

----------


## tatmikina

je me permets de citer yann dans l'intérêt du chien :

"alors je reviens du véto, et pour lui l'inflammation de la vessie vient de son handicap, cela risque donc d'être chronique.
sinon le reste ça va. j'ai un traitement antibiotique etc .."

----------


## betty42

oui on va réagir vite mais le temps de s organiser 

Yann svp on a tout fait pour le sauver 
 alors le temps de trouver une solution patientez un  peu
 je vous comprends  c'est pas facile 
mais on cherche au plus vite

----------


## Flo13

Pour compléter la diffusion, on pourrait nous dire: 
- comment ça se passe maintenant avec les chats,
- Théo peut-il utiliser un chariot?

IL FAUT LE CHANGER DE RUBRIQUE, et s'il risque l'euthanasie, il faudrait le mettre dans les urgences, voire même demander une diffusion de masse car il aura du mal à trouver un accueil.

----------


## tatmikina

oui, Léo va avoir beaucoup de mal à trouver...

mp envoyé à réa pour le changer de rubrique
post sur cani nursing, demande à l'oasis des vétérans

d'autres idées?

au moins une FA provisoire avec jardin?... 
Martinesch a descendu ce Léo tout dans le sud...
J'habite au 5ème dans un appart avec deux chiennes dont une qui n'accepte pas les mâles...
Dois-je le ramener en Serbie?

Qu'est-ce que je fais maintenant? à part me rendre compte que les contrats d'adoption sont plus qu'importants en fait, et que la vigilance dans le choix des familles est plus que primordiale.

Léo en appartement... impossible pour l'instant.

----------


## Deborah Feldstein

Sait-on si une opération serait envisageable?

martine 83 a-t-elle assisté à la consultation chez ce vétérinaire commun?

----------


## MARTINE83

theo  leo peut etre appareille sans probleme son probleme de pipi c est 1 cystite..avec 5 chats chez yann dans 1 appartement j y etais vendredi dernier ..il ne s est pas leve pour aller vers eux donc c est positif..
le veto lui a fait de la cortisone pour calmer son inflamation de vessie..
ce chien est 1 amour je suis persuadee qu avec un bout de jardin ca peut etre gerable..il se deplace tres bien malgre son handicap..
yann sait bien que nous comprenons tous et qu il n est pas seul 
que personne ne le laisse tomber 
cet adorable toutou ne souffre pas le veto a ete categorique..
il est meme cool avec les males!!!
yann tout le monde cherche car il est hors de question que theo perde cette vie !!qu il cherche a vivre de toutes ses forces  
demain je regarde pour t acheter les bonnes couches en attendant qu on trouve a te degager 
stp yann patiente un tout petit peu...
tu est 1 maillon de cette merveilleuse chaine d amour pour LUI!!!
tu l as recu  BRAVO et si tu n y arrive pas et bien..on se remet en course pour lui..
appel moi n  hesite pas ne te gene pas je suis la ..on est tous la yann

----------


## Deborah Feldstein

Alors si c'est une cystite cela se soigne, tant mieux. Dans les conditions dans lesquelles ce chien a vécu dans la boue, dans ses urines cela n'a donc rien d'étonnant.

martine 83 le véto a-t-il dit quand son traitement commencerait-il à faire de l'effet? Et sa durée?

J'avais vu un reportage ou l'on mettait des couches et par-dessus une petite culotte en plastique, à des singes vivant dans une maison. Pensez-vous que cela pourrait être possible pour Léo avec son handicap?
L'odeur forte de ses urines provenait-elle aussi de sa cystite?

----------


## MARTINE83

oui l odeur c est ca!!il faut vite trouver 1 fa pour lui!!!!!

----------


## Deborah Feldstein

Martine 83

Et à mes autres questions avez-vous des réponses?

Un autre Rv avec le véto est prévu quand pour voir les progrès?

Ces renseignements pourraient aider ceux qui pourrait s'intéresser à lui

----------


## betty42

merci martine pour tous ces renseignements utiles 
 oui il est hors de question que Léo soit euthanasier 

on se mobilise et on y arrivera

----------


## tatmikina

l'idée est qu'il faudrait attendre en effet le temps que le traitement agisse pour voir quelle est la part d'incontinence et la part cystite
car à force d'avoir frotté ses testicules, et à cause de son handicap, il y a multiples causes
je ne pense pas que Léo soit incontinent!
Armelle m'a dit que parfois il ne faisait pas pendant des heures, et que même elle le voyait s'approcher de la prote quand il avait envie, mais que dès fois aussi par excitation ça sortait un peu

mais yann n'en peut plus, donc il faut sortir léo

----------


## Deborah Feldstein

On a compris. 

C'est pourquoi le plus de renseignements que l'on a, le mieux c'est. 

Pour aider et Yann et Leo

----------


## olivia42

alerté par Betty42 du post de Léo

je repose mes questions issi

vous recherché une FA provisoir d'urgence ?

combien de temp ont na ?

ses marquer que Léo ne mord pas mais aboie sur ses congénéres je suppose que sais par peur?

il se trouve sur Toulon ?

marche t-il deja avec sont chariot ?

qui prend en charge les soins pour ses papattes etc...?

 combien pése t-il a peu prés ?

----------


## tatmikina

oui FA provisoire d'urgence recherchée, on a très peu de temps
Yann me dit qu'il ne tient plus.

Léo est chez lui à Toulon.
Il grognait au refuge, mais Armelle et Yann ont confirmé qu'il était très sociable. Il est même ok chats maintenant.

Martine :
Pour le chariot, c'est en cours... installé? acheté?
Pour les pattes, il me semble que ça va mieux... ?
Pour la prise en charge des frais, on fera ce qu'on pourra.

son poids?...

----------


## MARTINE83

poids  22 
chariot en cours..
pattes presque gueries yann n arrete pas de changer les pansements et les laisse aussi a l air
pour l operation ca serait bien d avoir l avis d un specialiste!!ortho
theo (leo) est super bien dans ses pompes 
le veto a dit de rapeller dans 3 jours pour evaluer le traitement..
 je viens d avoir yann au tel il me dit qu il est en train de lui coudre un truc pour faire tenir sa couche leo a ete tres cool cet aprem a bien dormi ( sieste)a mon avis la cortisone a du calme les spasmes de sa vessie
j ai trouve yann moins stresse il me disait qu il faut 1 bout de jardin a leo

----------


## sabine74

Quelle nouvelle... Pauvre Léo !
Essayez de contacter cani nursing car il s'agit d'un cas d'urgence.
J'espère que Yann va le garder le temps de trouver une solution ?
Sinon, Martine83, l'association Rosalie Provence ne peut aider ?
Je sais bien que les associations sont beaucoup sollicitées, mais ce chien ne peut décemment pas aller en refuge ou il n'aurait aucune chance.

----------


## MARTINE83

l asso rosalie ne peut rien blindee de chiens impossible..
yann va faire du mieux qu il peut il n a pas pu bosser depuis 1 semaine..non!! plus de refuge pour theo (leo)
on est en train de bricole le chariot de ma chienne pour lui..
yann est fatigue..

----------


## tatmikina

J'ai posté sur cani nursing...
et j'ai écrit à béatrice
pas de réponse encore...

----------


## tatmikina

mais la dernière fois ils m'avaient dit qu'ils étaient bien blindés!!!!

----------


## tatmikina

aaahhh!!!!!! 
Pas de refuge et pas d'eutha pour Léo!!!!!!!!!  
[img]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/ALICEG%7E1/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot-2.jpg[/img]
[img]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/ALICEG%7E1/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot-1.jpg[/img]

----------


## MARTINE83

leo!!!!!! amour de chien je t aime deja trop pour te voir encore en refuge!!!!!
aidez nous svp!!!! je ne peux pas le prendre!!! et pourtant j ai envie!!! mais mon mari s y opp  ose...

----------


## MARTINE83

avec 1 couche il est tres gerable ..le temps de sa cystite

----------


## Deborah Feldstein

Si Yann n'arrive pas bien avec la culotte qu'il est en train  de bricoler,suivant taille  soit culotte en plastique pour enfants
ou rayon incontinents en pharmacie. 

Peut-être le temps que traitement fasse effet, limiter le territoire de Léo, afin que Yann puisse avoir moins de travail 
à nettoyer et du plaisir à être chez lui.Yann a plein d'initiatives et est bricoleur..

----------


## yann83

bonsoir à tous
désolé de ne pas avoir donné de nouvelles, mais je n'allume plus l'ordinateur la journée
alors tout d'abord, *je ne vais pas l'abandonner*
c'est juste que j'ai craqué ,cela fait une semaine que je ne dors pas, et que je cherche toutes les solutions pour lui
pour qu'il soit bien et qu'on régle ses soucis de vessie.
dimanche on a fait une grande balade d'une heure dans un parc

 cet après midi j'ai acheté une bande élastique abdominale que j'ai cousu pour faire tenir sa couche
*demain je commande le chariot*, il y a juste une mesure qui correspond pas à leurs normes, je dois donc les contacter.

on est partis en balade après le véto, je l'ais même fait jouer à la balle
le problème c'est que je n'ais pas le temps de le descendre il me fait tout dessus, caca et pipi, car je le porte.

là ça va mieux, j'ai acheté des couches et je l'enlève arrivé en bas. ensuite on part en balade. 
avec mes chats ça va bien, il les laisse tranquilles, avec ma chienne ça va aussi, il est très gentil

ne vous inquiétez pas , il est très bien traités, il mange bien, j'ai réussis à cicatriser ses pattes
il dort sur 3 couettes doublés et 3 oreillers, car il se cale dessus.

il est très calin, gentil avec tout le monde, juste faire attention aux mâles qu'on rencontre dans la rue.
c'est juste qu'en une  semaine, j'ai pas arrêté.
j'avais peur qu'il souffre car il sait jamais comment se poser, mais le véto m'a dit que c'était mort derrière et donc qu'il ne sentait rien.

le véto m'a donné du clavaseptin et du dermi**** pour le traitement

mais un jardin serait quand même mieux pour lui, tout compte fait je ne vais pas le faire castrer car le véto m'a dit qu'il allait grossir
et donc pas bon pour lui, avec le chariot en plus.
je le garde, mais si quelqu'un a un jardin et qu'il tombe dans une bonne famille, ça serait mieux pour lui et pour moi je l'avoue
ça fait une semaine que je ne travaille plus, j'ai même mis de côtè un projet, je suis dans l'informatique et je travaille chez moi, je suis donc 24h / 24 avec théo.

j'ai eu du mal, mais j'essaye de l'ignorer quand je rentre à la maison ou quand je sors, et ça à l'air de marcher, il est moins excité.
mais quand il voit qu'on va descendre, là il s'excite et fait pipi de joie.
ce soir, il est allé tout seul dans la salle de bain, car en urgence je le mets dans la baignoire pour qu'il fasse ses besoins, et là il y a été tout seul !
je lui parle tout doucement, je le gratte derriere les oreilles , car lui n'y arrive pas.
je me suis vraiment investis, peut-être trop, c'est pourquoi j'ai craqué
désolé de vous avoir effrayé, mais j'ai passé une semaine très fatigante 

je vous écris comme ça vient, donc désolé si c'est décousu, un grand merci à Martine de Toulon, je me sens moins seul
la nuit dernière j'ai même rêvé qu'il marchait. c'est peut-être le chien le plus gentil et intelligent que j'ai jamais eu.
rassurez-vous donc il est très bien traité, mieux qu'il ne l'a jamais été, dimanche je retourne au jardin, si il fait beau, je prendrais des photos

yann

demain je passe commande du chariot, j'espère l'avoir lundi prochain avec un peu de chance
le modèle GENIA

----------


## yann83

désolé je ne sais pas pourquoi il y a des étoiles
le traitement c'est dermi**** et CLAVASEPTIN

----------


## yann83

dermi****

----------


## momo

Yann pour LEO...on sent que vous l aimez ce loulou,vos paroles ne trompe pas 
Ce doit etre trés fatiguant...surtout en appartement!
Je souhaite de tout mon coeur que LEO puisse trouver une famille avec un jardin,mais je suis sure qu en attendant il est trés heureux chez son sauveur

----------


## Deborah Feldstein

(lLes étoiles c'est parce que l'on n'a pas le  droit de citer de nom pour pas faire de pub,je crois)

MERCI YANN   pour ce récit bien détaillé avec votre nouvelle vie mouvementée. Je crois qu'on aurait tout eu votre réaction
et avec votre grand amour des animaux vous y mettez tout votre coeur.Si heureuse de savoir que vous allez donné  du temps
à Théo pour qu'il apprenne des tas de choses et comme vous le trouvez intelligent, vous serez peut-être même étonné
de sa rapidité. Je n'aurai plus accès à ce post jusqu'à fin janvier mais je penserai fort à vous 2.

----------


## BA 61

Je viens de lire la suite du post, on peut parfaitement comprendre que tu ais craqué Yann, ce n'est pas facile d'assumer un chien handicapé mais tu fais vraiment tout ce qu'il faut pour le loulou. Avec des corticoïdes et un antibiotique à base d'amoxicilline l'infection urinaire et l'inflammation de la vessie devraient très rapidement se passer, il existe un autre antibio véto à base de quinolone qui est très efficace sur les cystites nous l'avons utilisé sur notre chienne (elle avait 3 mois hurlait de douleur et urinait du sang sans arrêt) et il n'y a jamais eu de récidive je peux te l'indiquer en MP et tu en parles à ton véto éventuellement. Les cortico vont le faire uriner davantage mais c'est normal dans un premier temps et cela redeviendra normal avec la fin du traitement
Son incontinence devrait s'arranger avec la fin de la cystite.
L'idée de lui apprendre à aller dans la salle de bain est bonne car il semble avoir compris et il essaie de faire aussi ce qu'il peut pour être propre.
Essaie de te reposer et avec le traitement les choses devrait s'arranger.
Bon courage et c'est vraiment super ce que tu fais.

----------


## yann83

oui c bien ce médicament là et effectivement le véto m'a dit la même chose
merci pour les conseils, j'accepte volontiers

----------


## tatmikina

cani nursing demande une vidéo pour voir comment il se déplace...
ce serait possible d'avoir ça?

----------


## olivia42

:Embarrassment: k:  yann83 ses vraie que defois ont peu avoir un coup de déprime
pas toujours évident de gerer je parle en connaisance de cause moi j'ai eu un male de 60kilos comme Léo

 ::   pour avoir adopté Léo

----------


## Murielle09

Patience et courage Yann, on comprend tous très bien la situation !
Bientôt une solution sera trouvée, il est en France et tu lui offres déjà d'autres prespectives que de vivre l'enfer dans le froid, l'humidité, le vent et il ne mangeait pas à sa faim.
Tu es  maillon de la chaîne de sa vie !

----------


## MARTINE83

tout seul dans la salle de bain?? alors ca!!!!ce regard qu a remarque le veto....ca c est son  inteeligence qu il a percue ..merci yann

----------


## yann83

alors une vidéo non, bien que martine en est pris une, mais je sais pas si c'est possible de transférer
mais avec mon écharpe glissé entre les cuisses sans pression sur le dos, il galope je suis obligé de le freiner
tellement il va vite, une fois avec le chariot je vais devoir courir derrière ..
je viens de descendre (ma chambre est en étage), dès qu'il m'a vu, il est venu faire un calin, j'ai changé sa couche et une petite madeleine ... il aime ça !

yann

----------


## delph2309

Courage Yann avec le loulou    ::  

Tu penses que si ses problèmes urinaires s'arrangent cela te permettrai de le garder ou vaut-il mieux quand même qu'il soit adopté chez quelqu'un avec un jardin où il puisse se défouler à sa guise avec son charriot ?

----------


## yann83

c'est clair que j'aimerais le garder, mais l'idéal serait la même maison, la même attention qu'on lui porte, le même dévouement
car je sais que je m'en occupe bien et un jardin !
même si on sort 5 fois par jour et que le dimanche on va dans un grand parc
mais ensuite je vais essayer d'y aller plusieurs fois par semaine, avec ma chienne j'y allais tous les 2 jours
mais il faut traverser la ville, les rues commercantes, le dimanche ya pas un chat, c'est donc plus facile.
j'essaye de résoudre les défis un par un ..
mais vu qu'il a toujours été à l'extérieur, c'est clair que ça lui manque, même si on ne s'en occupait pas
alors que là, dans un appartement, c'est plus frustrant pour lui, même si il y a toujours quelqu'un avec lui.
+ ma chienne et mes 5 chats !

----------


## delph2309

Merci pour cette réponse, on attend de tes news pour voir ce que cela donne avec le charriot et pendant ce temps je cherche quelqu'un qui pourrait lui fournir amour, soins, attention, présence et surtout un carré d'herbe plat de quelques m² pour qu'il puisse gambader    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## dadatsun

yann un lien sur un post d une adorable petite beagle incontinente ... ils nomment un médicament (je pense que tu peux contacter sirius..?.°

http://spapoitiers.positifforum.com/urg ... 679-30.htm

courage... léo a eu de la chance ds son malheur de te rencontrer.... je ne sais pas si on trouvera quelqu un d autre aussi ntentionné et gentil avec lui....

en tous cas ça va être dur, le challenge est haut placé! ! !

----------


## tatmikina

Je tiens à mettre le couple dont il est question en ce moment tout de même, pour rendre hommage à Yann et à Léo,
petite photo que martinesch a prise lors de la rencontre :

*zioup*

----------


## maruska

c'est très beau! c'est trop touchant!   de tant d'amour pour lui, quelle qu'en soit la fin! (même s'il change d'adoptant)

----------


## yann83

par pitié enlever cette photo c'est horrible
j'en ais d'autres
je vous les enverrais

----------


## huet

Je suis l'histoire du petit bonhomme quand il était encore dans son pays.  
Je ne rajouterai rien à tous ces commentaires sympas. 
Seulement un grand   à vous Yann pour tout ce que vous faites pour le petit léo.  
Bon courage. Mais l'amour qu'il y a entre vous et Léo est plus fort.   C'est pour cela que vous gardez le moral et la force de vous occuper de lui.
 Yann et    petit Léo. Le coup de la salle de bain prouve que le petit bonhomme fait des efforts pour vous satisfaire. 
Un grand changement surtout physiquement du bébé. Plus beau, propre et détendu... 
On attend des nouvelles fraîches du petit bout.

----------


## tatmikina

Comment s'est-il comporté aujourd'hui? Tu as pu travailler un peu?... 
Si tu as le temps, raconte nous où tu en es...

Je cherche des solutions de secours dans tous les coins... pas facile.
Est-ce que la cystite s'améliore? Ou est-ce qu'il urine plus à cause du médicament?

dis nous tout!

(pardon pour la photo  , je la trouvais très belle, *zioup*  )

----------


## yann83

bonsoir
alors oui j'ai pu travailler un peu, j'ai découvert les couches autocollantes, et je revie !
ça va mieux, il est calme
je vous envoie des photos dés que possible.
les pattes sont cicatrisés, c'est bon, ma chienne a joué avec lui aujourd'hui, lui a essayé de monter dessus ...
mais elle est castrée.
l'urine sent moins mauvais, je pense donc que ça va mieux, mais son inflammation de sa vessie risque d'être chronique
car le véto pense que c'est du à son handicap. il a fait une radio.
vive pampers !

----------


## MARTINE83

je n arrive pas a mettre les video de theo...  si je te les envoi yann? tu sais les mettre?

----------


## tatmikina

et l'envoyer par mail?
c'est important!
en plus cani nursing le demande...pour voir comment il se meut...

----------


## VERNAT

Nous venons de lire ce post et cela nous a replongé quelques années en arrières.
Nous avons 1 chien paralysé depuis 5 ans il est incontinent et appareillé.
Nous avons tout essayé en couches,slips d'enfant,etc etc ... et on a trouvé une solution qui nous satisfait après de multiples essais " couches pour incontinence de 36 cm de long sur 10 de large que nous coupons et refermons avec du scotch acheter en pharmacie, et le tout tient avec un filet de soutien en grillage pour humain" 
Pour les selles il fait "en courant avec son chariot" ou quand il est sur son coussin mais nous arrivons à gérer "par rapport au repas"
Pour le couchage comme il était toujours mouillé "même si nous revenions le midi" nous avons trouvé ce système : coussin + alèse + tapis qui laisse passer l'urine pour que le chien soit toujours au sec. Le tapis se lave en machine sans problème.

Notre chien pèse que 10 kg mais il vit très très bien avec son chariot et tous les jours il va faire sa promenade avec ses 2 copains et nous espérons que ce sera encore pour de nombreuses années.

C'est super ce que vous faîtes pour lui, garder courage "et parfois c'est très difficile" nous le savons. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou de parler vous pouvez nous contacter par mp

----------


## yann83

bonjour merci pour les conseils des couches
j'ai vu le filet en pharmacie comem vous parlez, mais j'ai acheté une ceinture abdominale respirante
que j'ai cousu à sa taille.

pour répondre au post précédent, question mobilité quand je lui met l'écharpe en arrière, il marche comme n'importe quel chien, je suis même obligé de le freiner car il va trop vite, ce chien handicapé marche plus vite que ma chienne qui ne l'est pas !
il marche mieux que toutes les vidéos des chiens que j'ai vu sur le site belge de chariot.

et dans la maison il marche avec ses pattes avant, comme j'ai du lino, il ne se blesse pas; il glisse,
mais de temps en temps je lui tient une patte ou 2 , et il marche normalement
le souci c'est que depuis hier soir mon ascenseur est en panne, et je dois donc le porter, et ce matin j'ai pas pu
malgrè qu'il ne fasse que 22 kilos !
je vais quand même le descendre après manger; je remonterias tout doucement.

et dimanche on fera comme la semaine dernière, dans le grand parc.

*la commande pour le chariot ( marque genia ) vient de partir* ! grand modèle
mais evidemment ( il faut que ça tombe sur moi ) ils sont en inventaire donc pas de livraison avant le 12 !

donc je leur supplie de me l'envoyer avant ! on verra ..
je réitère, il lui faut un jardin, il est super gentil, affectueux, joueur, les chats ils leur courent après, mais une fois devant, il ne fait rien.
dans la rue, il  tire pour aller vers les mâles, en grognant un peu, mais dimanche devant un gros berger allemand, il l'a juste reniflé.
les enfants pas de problèmes, on le manipule facilement, il est juste très sensible, il faut lui parler tout doucement.
merci
yann

----------


## olivia42

léo avec les males dominant répond t-il ou laisse tomber ?????

courage yann avez-vous appeler pour qu'il vienne en urgence réparer l'ascenseur
vous avez pas esseyer de le soutenir pour qu'il descende les escalier sur les pate avant

----------


## yann83

bonsoir
alors avec les mâles, il veut aller les voir, il grogne parfois, mais une fois devant, si le chien le laisse tranquille, il ne dit rien
cet après midi on a fait le tour du port pendant 30 mn, il veut aller voir les chiens, il est plutôt dominant, mais gentil
une fois qu'il connait ça va !
avec moi pour le moment pas de probleme, mais je fais attention aussi.
alors l'ascenseur a remarché 1 heure et à nouveau en panne
mais je l'ais porté ce midi pour la sortie.
yann
ce soir je dors par terre avec ma chienne, rien de mieux pour le mal de dos ..

----------


## olivia42

> bonsoir
> alors avec les mâles, il veut aller les voir, il grogne parfois, mais une fois devant, si le chien le laisse tranquille, il ne dit rien
> cet après midi on a fait le tour du port pendant 30 mn, il veut aller voir les chiens, il est plutôt dominant, mais gentil
> une fois qu'il connait ça va !
> avec moi pour le moment pas de probleme, mais je fais attention aussi.
> alors l'ascenseur a remarché 1 heure et à nouveau en panne
> mais je l'ais porté ce midi pour la sortie.
> yann
> ce soir je dors par terre avec ma chienne, rien de mieux pour le mal de dos ..


sa veut dire que si le male répond a ses grognement il est prés a se battre avec lui?????

et bien pas terrible le mécano si 1 heure aprés il est de nouveau en panne   :lol2: 

dormir par terre    :Embarrassment: k:  pour le dos

avait vous réussi a reprendre votre travaille ?

----------


## yann83

si on l'attaque je pense qu'il ne se laissera pas faire, c'est normal
mais il suffit de lui dire qu'il ne faut pas grogner, et il comprend, il est très à l'écoute

----------


## tatmikina

je l'ai vu aussi au refuge grogner, mais il ne faisait rien du tout...
il dormait avec des femelles en tout cas

----------


## beryl

Bonjour,


Je peux pour l'instant donner 50 euros, faut il preparer du materiel medical comme la dernière fois ? j'ai pour l'instant surtout du materiel de pansement et j'ai toujours 23 k de croquettes pour chiots à la maison mais comme j'ai compris cela n'est pas d'une grande utilité et compliqué.On peut efffectivement collecter de l'argent pour acheter sur place.Beryl

----------


## Chinooka

Pour Léo je viens de voir ceci, encore cher mais en solde. Ce ne serait peut-être pas mal pour les moments où il n'est pas appareillé ?

http://www.wanimo.com/fr/chiens/conv...arriere-sf483/

----------


## yann83

[flash=425,350:2x4igygx]http://www.youtube.com/v/ca0Y1VKgPMs[/flash:2x4igygx]

----------


## yann83

[flash=425,350:17zudcnb]http://www.youtube.com/v/P67FlLxXzAM[/flash:17zudcnb]

----------


## MARTINE83

puree!!! il court notre theo leo!!!!!
leo devenu theo en france est a adopte tres urgent!!!

----------


## tatmikina

Génial!!!
Merci!!
Waou!
Je transmets à Cani nursing immédiatement!

----------


## beryl

Bonsoir,

Franchement Yann c'est tout simplement super tout ce que vous faites, on a l'impression que ce chien revit et qu'il veut rattraper le temps perdu et qu'il ne souffre pas de cet handicap vous forcez l'admiration de tous.Beryl

----------


## MARTINE83

oui beryl c est vrai yann est un maitre super genial!!! mais trop fatigue il ne peut pas garder leo (theo) yann s investit tant qu il eu 1 malaise le chien sort 5 fois par jour de grandes balades tres longues il est dans un etat de proprete !!!lingettes chaque pipi et caca...les couches a l interieur changees a chaque pipi...
ce qui aurait pu faire que ca marche aurait ete un bout de jardin...mais yann habite un 5eme etage...donc ...yann epuise et le chien a adopter....

----------


## tatmikina

cani nursing a refusé...    ::  


 ::  
 ::  


je vais me coucher...
bonne nuit mon Léo...

----------


## MARTINE83

ho lala!!!!!svp trouvez nous une fa un adoptant!!!!!! pour lui!!!!!!!!aidez nous..

----------


## delph2309

On cherche...on cherche.... mais pas simple....allez quelqu'un pour ce petit Léo, avec du temps et un petit carré de pelouse....   ::

----------


## huet

Je crois qu'il faudrait chercher toutes les FA et adoptants qui ont déjà eu chez eux des petits bouts comme le petit Théo. Il y en a surement qui ne sont pas au courant de l'histoire du petit bonhomme. Même en appartement, mais au RDC avec un bout de jardin.
Courage Yann, on cherche et on va trouver la famille qui pourra s'occuper du petit bonhomme comme vous le faites, aussi bien.

----------


## dadatsun

> cani nursing a refusé...


pour quelle raison ? après tout ce qui a été fait.... il ne correspond pas à leurs urgences?  


sinon, pour le harnais , je pense qu il est possible d'en fabriquer un a sa taille pour moins cher ..non? 
qui a un "vieux" poste-bébé en tissus ? ça ferait un bon modèle de départ à transformer....mais il faudrait les dimensions exactes...
tour de taille, de cuisse, longueur entre la taille et la queue... un patron en vieux drap serait bien pour couper le nouveau....

quelqu un a t il regardé le post de faustine concernant le médicament.... mais peut être que ça ne fonctionne pas ds ce cas d'énurésie..?..

----------


## betty42

Yann oui c 'est super comme il se déplace bien...

on cherche pour toi une fa dans tous les sens il en existe bien une  
 svp il faut un peu de temps c 'est tout ...

----------


## tatmikina

La réponse de la directrice de cani nursing :

"J'ai déjà MAGNUM qui est handicapé du train-arrière et je ne peux pas
prendre à la maison un mâle de grande taille handicapé. Je ne suis pas
du tout certaine qu'il soit OK autres chiens (surtout mâles) et je ne
peux pas prendre de risques...

De plus, je ne peux rien faire
pour lui, je parle pour l'aider ou pour des soins, ce qui est le but de
l'association. Il lui faut une FA ou des adoptants.

Je vous (lui) souhaite de trouver rapidement..."

Yann, es tu allé voir le médicament?

Nous cherchons, partout.

Ce labrador incontinent a bien trouvé!
http://rescue.forumactif.com/moins-d-un ... 266073.htm
ne perdons pas espoir

----------


## MARTINE83

ce genre de medoc est reserve aux femelles sterilisees..ce sont des hormones non adaptees a 1 male...de plus au vu des effets secondaires...pas anodin le produit...

----------


## olivia42

yann bientot le chariot du petit Léo arrive mardi

comment vas sont probléme de pipi mieux?
avezvous réussi a reprendre cotre travaille ?
et cette ascenseur a t-il était réparé ?

----------


## MARTINE83

je reponds pour yann ascenceur repare ouff 
le pipi il y a les couches..et yann travaille un peu  vivement le chariot ..leo (theo) fait 5 promenades par jour et ce ne sont pas des pauses pipi ce sont de grandes balades.d environ 1h..
leo cherche toujours une famille avec jardin

----------


## olivia42

mais et-il obligait de sortir Léo 5 fois par jours pendant 1 heures ?????

ses Léo qui reclame ????

----------


## delph2309

Heu oui Olivia a raison, à moins que ce soit une erreur mais sortir Léo 5 fois 1 heure c'est énorme surtout si la famille d'accueil ou l'adoptant qui prendra Léo en charge ne peut pas en faire autant, le pépère va se sentir lésé....
Après c'est sûr que vu le temps que ça demande de le préparer et le descendre (je pense surtout une fois le charriot là), peut être que ce n'est pas simple de rester seulement 20 min, mais une balade de 1h et les autres de 20/30 min suffiraient largement.

----------


## tatmikina

c'est aussi pourquoi un jardin règlerait toute l'affaire...

 pour Léo...

----------


## MARTINE83

yann a le souci que leo (theo) a ete en plein air se sente a l etroit dans l appart..le matin il sort pour petite promenade pas 1h..les autres balades sont plus longues a cause que leo a besoin de marcher!!apres avoir ete attache a cet arbre si longtemps il cavale avec son echarpe sous le ventre..et yann ca lui fait de la peine de le priver de ce plaisir...
ceci dit vu ce que le toutou a vecu...en serbie..il se fera a moins ..

----------


## olivia42

aujourd'hui ses un grand jour pour Léo il vas pouvoir esseyer sont charriot

----------


## betty42

oui olivia on a hâte de voir Léo Théo avec son chariot

----------


## tatmikina

Et ses problèmes de pipi?
ça continue toujours pareil yann?...
car si Léo a un charriot et plus d'incontinence... il devient un chien parfait!!!

----------


## Flo13

Yann va devoir courir vite quand Théoléo sera appareillé...    ::

----------


## MARTINE83

leo (theo) est incontinent pipi= couches caca= ramassage

----------


## tatmikina

le pauvre poussin,
son handicap l'a rendu incontinent!... 

il n'a rien demandé à personne...  :hein2:

----------


## BA 61

Sait-on au moins si le traitement contre l'infection urinaire a fait effet et si le pépère s'adapte à son chariot ce qui devrait déjà grandement soulager Yann avant de trouver une autre solution.

----------


## MARTINE83

le pipi ne sent plus mauvais..leo (theo) va surement avoir une visite de control je n ai pas eu le temps d appeller yann ces jours ci...( un chat noir avec un collier vert avec un oeil sorti et infecte tres dur a capturer pour l amener au veto me prends beaucoup de temps..et me ruine le moral..)

----------


## huet

HS Mais bon courage pour la capture du pauvre minou!!!!!!!!!!   Il doit beaucoup souffrir.   Un collier donc pas orphelin????

----------


## yann83

bonsoir

alors le pipi sent moins, mais il ne fait pas dehors, heureusement maintenant on sait gérer avec les couches

léo va bien, il est très gourmand, il joue, il est affectueux, on sort 5 fois pas jour, dont l'après midi, entre 1 heure et 1 h30.
et en tout facilement 2h30 à marcher. et aucun besoin à l'extérieur.

c'est un chien de garde, il aboie quant il entend les voisins, il est très heureux, ma chienne joue avec lui, il est très joueur avec nous
il aime nous voler les gants ou chaussons, c'est un bon chien, mais il faut tout le temps s'en occuper, il demande de l'attention.

je n'ais toujours pas reçu le chariot, ils n'ont même pas encaisser le chèque.

je vais essayer de les appeller
bonsoir
yann
coucou MArtine !

----------


## MARTINE83

coucou yann.  .gros bisou a leo(theo) et kenny et tout tes enfants chats ca va arriver le chariot avec ces fetes ca va repartir..
(non je n arrive pas a capturer ce pauvre chat pourtant avec l aide d une fille qui a l habitude ..(deux pieges ..il ne mange plus..mais tres vif et rapide..et les filets..  le danger est ce pus qui sort de son oeil..)

----------


## vidau fabienne

un gros calinou a léo !! merci yann de t en occuper  aussi bien du mieux que cela est possible malgré les contraintes !  :bisous2:

----------


## betty42

Oui merci Yann pour ces bonne nouvelles 

Léo Théo a trouvé un nid douillet et est super heureux chez toi 
quel changement pour lui ...

bravo à toi Yann 
vivement le chariot

----------


## tatmikina

yann nous sommes là à surveiller le post...
prêts à t'aider

heureux de remarquer que ça a l'air d'aller un peu mieux

----------


## yann83

bonjour
il fait beau aujourd'hui enfin, on va donc se balader à 14 h 00
hier il a plu toute la journée, on est sorti un peu mais pas comme d'habitude
on a donc joué à la maison.
j'ai normalement le chariot lundi !

yann

----------


## tatmikina

tu as le temps de travailler yann?

----------


## tatmikina

Tiens nous au courant demain pour le chariot!    ::

----------


## MARTINE83

je suis allee voir yann et leo (theo) cet aprem le toutou a grossi il est mag nifique!!  !il m a epouillee avec soin (rires) yann m a paru fatigue.. 
il faut qu on lui trouve vite ou 1 fa ou une petite maisonette avec jardinet ..

----------


## tatmikina

aïe!

----------


## zorkita

Avez-vous contacté KIM de

http://dignite-retrouvee.site.voila.fr/

Elle a plusieurs chiens handicappés comme Léo avec de gros problèmes urinaires également, qui coulent des jours heureux chez elle, en l'aidant financièrement qui sait, peut-être pourrait-elle accepter de le prendre?

Je pense qu'elle soit sans doute au maxi de sa capacité mais ça vaut le coup de la contacter quand même, on ne sait jamais.

----------


## tatmikina

non! merci usa, je ne connaissais pas...
je le fais de ce pas!

----------


## martinesch

C'est une personne extraordinaire, comme il en existe peu !!

Très bonne idée !!

----------


## MARTINE83

ca serait super!!!

----------


## tatmikina

en effet...
je suis allée voir son site, je suis restée littéralement SCOTCHEE des heures!

ce serait le paradis pour léo...

----------


## betty42

oui moi aussi je suis allée voir son site c 'est impressionnant...

tu l 'as contactée Alice?

Yann a du recevoir le chariot

----------


## tatmikina

oui, je l'ai contactée, lui ai dit que j'étais émerveillée par ce qu'elle faisait, et que j'osais lui demander si pour Léo elle avait une place...  pas de réponse pour l'instant.

----------


## yann83

bonjour
c'est bon j'ai le chariot !
il a l'air très bien, je vais le régler cet après midi
là je m'en vais en promenade avec la troupe
yann
j'envoie une vidéo dés que possible avec le chariot
ps : merci betty !

----------


## betty42

super Yann  bonne promenade

on attend la vidéo

----------


## tatmikina

alors?...
ce chariot?
est-ce malléable dans un appartement?

----------


## MARTINE83

dans l appart meme pas la peine d y penser....c est trop grand  trop large alice ..je vais aller des que je peux pour aider yann a le regler etc..

----------


## tatmikina

oui je me disais aussi...
donc ce serait que pour dehors pour l'instant?...
beaucoup de boulot, j'imagine

----------


## allessandra47

J ai passé 2 jours rien que sur ce sujet concernant l histoire de leo (theo) et yann... et je dois dire que ce que vous avez tous et toutes pu faire pour sauver ce petit bout est reellement hors du commun...
Sans parler des efforts de yann qui consacre bcp de temps, d energie, et de temps pour s occuper de son protegé!

Vous forcez les respect tous et toutes! Je me demandais si vous seriez interessé "d approfondir" le sujet en mediatisant un peu l'histoire de leo-theo et de yann (ainsi que de tous ceux qui se sont plus ou moins investits). Je crois sinerement que cela pourrait sensibiliser enormement les etres humains sur le traitement que l'on reserve aux animaux handicapés, maltraités ou malheureux, en France et ailleurs (leo en est un exemple flagrant!)

Je peux avois des relations pour nouer les contacts avec des documentaires animaliers et des associations de defense qui diffusent televisuellement les efforts de tout un chacun... alors j espere qu il pourra vite y avoir des nouvelles photos de leo-theo, et meme peut etre une video ou deux?!

  a tous pour ce que vous faites au jour le jour... la tache est tellement desesperante!

A partir d aujourd hui je pense fort a vous yann croyez le bien!... Je voulais aussi vous preciser que si vous avez besoin d une aide financiere vous n hesitiez pas a me contacter (meme si ce ne sera pas enorme je suis prete a faire un geste pour votre courage et votre volonté)

Le chariot est il arrivé? vivement des nouvelles!

aurelie

----------


## yann83

bonjour
médiatiser je ne sais pas, je pense que d'autres font plus que moi, si cela peut lui trouver une famille avec un jardin, je suis pas contre !
pour le chariot, théo a peur dedans, on doit le régler un peu car il est un peu trop long, Martine est venu ce matin pour le régler.
on va y aller en douceur
merci
yann

----------


## allessandra47

"d autres font plus que moi" ... ou pas!!! Il y a bcp de personnes qui ont les moyens d aider des animaux en difficulté mais qui n en font rien! Ce que tu as fait en devenant le parrain de leo-theo (rhooo il va falloir condenser son nom!lol!!) est bien plus que d autres ne feront jamais! 
Je ne te connais pas , mais tu as ta vie personnelle et je sais tres bien qu assumer un chien handicapé ET incontinent n'est vraiment pas de tout repos...loin de la!

Theo ne connais pas le chariot donc il est surement naturel qu il en ait peur (j ai eu une chienne agée operee des 2ligaments croisés des 2 pattes arrieres qui a finit en chariot roulant...)... et ma ...feu...chienne avait la meme reaction... et puis c est tout neuf? depuis hier ou aujourd hui non? 

Sinon en ce qui te concerne tu arrive a gerer? le boulot, le repos, ta vie a toi?... courage courage! je suis de tout coeur avec toi!

----------


## yann83

oui j'arrive à gérer, en fait tous les jours on fait une grande balade dans un jardin plus haut dans la ville, pendant 1 h 30 environ
sinon on sors 5 fois par jour, alors entre les sorties et les repas, il est un peu fatigué ...
ça me laisse du temps pour travailler, pour l'incontinence, grace aux couches on gère.
et surtout c'est un amour, il est super gentil, adorable, calin, c'est un chien très facile, le seul souci pour nous est de ne pas avoir de jardin.
bonsoir
yann
je vais bosser ...

----------


## MARTINE83

je confirme yann est un gars genial!! et c est sincere yann tu commence a me connaitre 
leotheo est traite comme un bb yann est tres soucieux de son confort et bien etre..
voici des photos prises ce matin voyez par vous meme la difference!!!
bravo yann et merci pour ce que tu fait et crois nous..tu es un sacre bonhomme!!!

----------


## MARTINE83

1 autre

----------


## MARTINE83

je remplis les pages tant pis il est trop beau!!

----------


## MARTINE83

voici leo theo de serbie..on le reconnait a peine...

----------


## momo

pour ces jolies photos du loulou 
Je crois que tout le monde ici sait à quel point Yann s occupe trés bien de son loulou 
 Yann pour tout ce que vous faites

----------


## MARTINE83

je ne resiste pas ..

----------


## MARTINE83

on arrange un peu l echarpe qui tient la couche...
en fait ce qu il faut a yann et ce toutou c est 1 f2 ou f3 avec petit bout de jardin...a toulon var on cherche...
ou fa pour le ti bout..

----------


## maruska

que ces photos sont belles et émouvantes    Yann

----------


## huet

Trop belles les photos. Les larmes me montent. Je suis touchée par ce que fait Yann pour son petit bonhomme. Il est trop mignon le petit Théo, une bouille à bisous. Avec sa couche, on peut dire bébé. 
  Yann pour tout ce que vous faites pour le petit bouchon.

----------


## capucine2345

Très belles photos, histoire émouvante et touchante   :amour:   ::  

Merci Yann, je pense également qu'un tit sujet médiatisé pourrait aider LEO-THEO un genre 30 millions d'amis, ben tant qu'à faire autant faire grand   :hein2:  :hein2:

----------


## vidau fabienne

c est gagné yann    :Embarrassment: k:  c est toi le vainqueur pour la rubrique larmes de bonheur !!toi t as besoin de couches pour le bibou et nous de kleenex   :lol2:  :mouchoir:   au fur a mesure tu vas peut etre trouver une solution pour faire tenir les couches  peut etre moins compliqué que l echarpe qui est large ,et pour les couches c est quoi des couches bébes ou  adultes incontinents :!t as eu des conseils de personne ayant vecu cette situation pour te soulager au quotidien ! je te trouve extrement courageux    :Embarrassment: k:   ::   pour un appart ou maisonnette si tu veux deménager peut etre lancer carrément un appel dans sos et appels divers   :hein2:  on est jamais a l abri d un coup de chance !! avec l histoire de   théleo ( j ai fait péter le o de theo )ces photos son histoire  avant et apres ! je trouve que le loulou a l air bien dans sa peau et il est tres   :amour4:  et souriant !!


 :merci:  yann de ton investissement tu es un mec    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## ploum

> :merci:  yann de ton investissement tu es un mec   k:

----------


## MARTINE83

ho oui!!!! je suis bien de votre avis!!!!! 
yannn merite bien d etre cite!!! a 30 millions d amis!!!car ce qu il fait est...je reste sans mots..et ce n est pas tout il sauve des chats de la rue..et agit beaucoup pour les animaux yann pardonne moi mais j ai eu envie de dire ce  que tu fais  
je te sais discret et tres modeste ..tu as en tout cas toute mon admiration et ce ne sont pas que des mots..

----------


## Dacodac

Magnifique ces photos!  Rien à voir avec le léo des 1ères photos du post!   Yann pour ton dévouement!

----------


## almasola53

Bravo Yann. Quel changement, je ne reconnais plus ce pauvre Léo à son arrivée en France. Ses blessures étaient à vif, il y avait pleins de traces de sang dans le jardin d'Armelle qui avec son mari ont accueilli les 7 chiens venant de Serbie.
Il est vraiment heureux maintenant et cela grâce à toi.

----------


## tatmikina

ooooooooooohhhhhh 
je suis tellement émue de voir les photos!!

à force de voir les problèmes, j'avais oublié à quel point il est beau!
et il a l'air tellement mieux!!!!!!!!!

merci Yann pour avoir redonné sa dignité à Léo (excusez moi, pour moi il restera toujours le Léonardo de Serbie)

un reportage sur Léoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!  !!!!!

(peux pas pleurer, peux pas pleurer, chui au travail...)

----------


## tatmikina

il faut une nouvelle bannière!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## allessandra47

...je me suis permise d envoyer un sujet concernant leotheo avec des photos et racontant (brievement) les peripeties... n verra bien ce que cela donne...

gros bisous leotheo et yann

----------


## tatmikina

chouette merci!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## martinesch

Yann, je ne suis pas intervenue depuis l'arrivée de Léo-Théo .... mais quel changement .... il est magnifique !!

Je suis très émue en me souvenant de vos premiers moments ensemble !!

Bravo et surtout   :merci:   pour ce si gentil Léo-Théo, ce serait magnifique que 30 millions d'amis puisse faire un reportage !!

----------


## tatmikina

oui, il est radieux!
c'est extraordinaire!

et merci martine83 pour les photos, ça fait du bien à tout le monde, et ça remotive les troupes!!!!

----------


## allessandra47

...et je m etais permise de rempli le formulaire a mon nom (vu que je ne connais pas yann) concernant un éventuel reportage...
...voila pas que cet aprem une jeune personne tres gentille m a contacté (j etais au boulot donc elle m a laissé un message sur mon portable)... et elle aimerait en savoir plus !!! 

Je vais donc contacter yann en mp pour lui transmettre le numero de telephone de cette gentille personne qui bosse chez 30 millions d am (le reportage tele)...car elle veut savoir s il est eventuellement possible de venir rencontrer le chien, et le filmer! 
Je suis convaincue que cela pourra aider yann et leotheo, eventuellement peut etre a avoir des aides (trouver un logement plus pratique a un prix abordable, peut etre que des aides en ce qui concerne la vie de tous les jours pourront se declencher par des personnes qui auront eu le meme probleme du coté de la meme ville...)


J espere que vous ne prendrez pas mal mon initiative, yann... et bon courage encore...

----------


## beryl

Bonsoir,

C'est une excellente initiative depuis le temps que nous voulions faire appel à une association en parlant de Leo on pourra au passage parler de tout le mal que Tatmikina se donne et enfin peut etre avoir un soutien et un programme  durable dans le temps pour ce refuge.Il y aura c'est certain une solution pour Leo le changement est flagrant depuis qu'il est chez Yann ne serait ce que dans le regard de ce chien je pense qu'on ne remerciera jamais assez Yann pour son engagement qui n'est pas à la portée de n'importe qui.J'ai peut etre une solution pour faire mieux tenir les couches qu'une simple echarpe je vais contacter Yann par MPBonsoir Beryl

----------


## capucine2345

::   ::   ::   ::  

Vas y YANN il faut mettre le paquet pour que 30 millions d'amis parle de LEOTHEO   :amour:   ::  

Si tu ( pardon je me lache   :lol2:  ) le fais pas pour toi fais le pour LEOTHEO Qet pour les actions d'ALICE en SERBIE   :amour4:  :amour4: 

J'adore les photos de LEOTHEO et pour avoir eu pendant plusieurs mois un york complètement paralysé    ::   ::   ::   ::  

C'est du boulot, de la fatigue, de l'investissement physique, moral et financier CHAPEAU YANN j'aimerai connaitre beaucoup de personnes comme toi par chez moi   :reverence:  :reverence:  :reverence:

----------


## MARTINE83

j ai  cette grande chance de connaitre ce garcon de grand coeur  ..il fait tout a fond..
ce qui serait super serait que il ai de l aide pour trouver un petit nid avec cour ou mieux jardin..

----------


## dadatsun

ce serait un vrai conte de fée pour Yann   , sa fille et ses protégés chiens et chats....... ainsi que pour les pauvres chiens de Becej ..... je n ose même pas regarder la vidéo de peur de fondre en larmes... (qq peut-il me dire où envoyer un peu d argent ? )

ce beau léo fait craquer ....

----------


## MARTINE83

pour envoyer u n  don pour le refuge de becej c est sur ce post merci

----------


## MARTINE83

http://rescue.forumactif.com/sos-app...50.htm#5853992
je l ai oub lie dans le post d avant...

----------


## tatmikina

Je suis réellement heureuse pour Léo... c'est une chance incroyable qui peut lui ouvrir toutes les portes.
Maintenant un petit bémol me reste en travers de la gorge...
Je leur ai écrit, envoyé mon dossier... les chiens sont sales là bas, ils ne ressemblent à rien. Et ils n'ont même pas daigné me répondre!
Léo est arrivé ruiné, les pattes ensanglantées...s'ils l'avaient vu chez Armelle à se traîner dans son sang et son urine, totalement traumatisé par le voyage, surexcité, hyperactif, perdu, tendu...
La dure vérité est que les gens ne peuvent pas voir à la télé la misère animale telle qu'elle est ..
Alors comme Léo a été rapatrié ici, et que maintenant il est lavé, propre, joli, qu'il est couché sur un édredon, et qu'il a une peluche, il peut passer à la télé.
a la fois je me dis, tant mieux, 
et merci à yann!

mais d'un autre côté je pense à tous les autres qui sont dans la fange, et qui seraient si mignons tou propres sur un coussin. seulement ils restent là bas, et ils passeront jamais. 

Kim a répondu aujourd'hui, de dignité retrouvée, elle ne peut pas prendre Léo, car elle en a déjà trop dans son cas, qui lui demandent des soins énormes et du temps qu'elle n'a plus!!

il faut continuer à chercher, c'est pourquoi s'il passe à la télé, alors on peut faire tous une petite fête! 
aaaaaaaah Léo!

----------


## tatmikina

*dadatsun, merci de t'intéresser aux loulous

si tu veux aider Léo, aider Léo c'est aider Yann dans son combat! (lui écrire en mp pour un petit coup de pouce financier!)
pour aider les chiens de Becej, rappel de l'adresse pour envoi chèque :

Association Mukitza
19 rue du Bas Igny
91430 Igny

(Penser à bien préciser : "pour le sauvetage des chiens de Becej")

Pour aider les chiens de Serbie, ou de l'est en général : adhérer à Mukitza!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

et diffusez un maximum!!!!!!!*

----------


## allessandra47

tu as tellement raison tatmikina... je suis oh combien d accord avec toi... Le probleme est que ce ne serait pas "politiquement" correct de montrer ce qu il se passe dans d autres pays (ou meme en france!)...

Cela me rappelle un peu l histoire de cet homme qui a pris 1 semaine de prison ferme pour avoir jeté son chien du haut d un pont... Cette histoire a ému énormément et crée un buzz sur la toile...ce n est pas pour autant que l'on en a parlé aux journaux télévisés..pas même à 30 millions d amis!

Si "les gens" pouvaient savoir ce qu il se passe au dela de la vie "toute rose" qu on veut bien leur montrer...s'il savait qu au lieu d acheter un chien une fortune, il y a des malheureux (partout dans le monde!) qui n attendent que de faire leur bonheur!
Enfin en meme temps, pour moi, les gens qui achetent un animal n'aiment pas les animaux...c est evident...

voila j espere que yann pourra essayer de joindre cette personne...  et vraiment vraiment ce serait magnifique que la mediatisation de l histoire de leo puisse servir pour d autres malheureux...vieux ou moins vieux, handicapés ou pas... Meme si le travail est enorme et la prise de conscience des gens difficile... peut etre que ce petit pas servira tout de meme... 

a bientot !

----------


## tatmikina

bien sûr! je n'ai pas dit le contraire...
ce serait génial.

là bas, il faudrait que je filme quand les cadavres des chiens sont jetés dans le trou à charognes...mais la télé censurerait le programme.

après, de là à dire que les gens qui achètent en animalerie n'aiment pas les animaux...c'est plus nuancé que ça. il y a toute une éducation à faire.
bref, ceci est le post de Léo!
il est consacré au destin de ce chien, et si ça peut l'aider et en plus sensibiliser les gens, alors!! croisons les doigts pour que ça marche!! je veux pas lui porter malheur à ce loulou!
sur ce forum, tous les chiens mériteraient de passer dans cette émission!

----------


## Dacodac

Il ne faut surtout pas baisser les bras, même si montrer la réalité
telle qu'elle est n'est pas politiquement correcte il faut encore et
toujours se battre. 

J'admire énormément ce que tu fais Tatmikina et je me doute que c'est très dur. Faire parler de ces chiens qui se trouvent dans des conditions inacceptables en Serbie et même dans d'autres pays est une bonne idée.
ça commence doucement et puis en persévérant tu arriveras à changer les choses.
Je m'investis plus activement dans la PA depuis quelques mois seulement et je me rends compte que c'est un combat titanesque, mais qu'il ne faut surtout pas relâcher, nos chiens, nos bêtes n'ont que nous.
Il en va d'eux, de notre avenir, de nos enfants... bref j'arrête le HS, je veux juste dire que le sauvetage de léothéo est magnifiqueet je suis sûre qu'il y en aura pleins d'autres comme ça!

----------


## allessandra47

toujours pas de nouvelles depuis mardi ... yann es tu tjrs la? le ptit lou p avec toi? as tu eu mon mp avec le numero? 
Vivement des nouvelles rapides sur ce sujet!.... je pars au boulot donc a lundi j espere!!!

----------


## Deborah Feldstein

Incroyable Yann, ce que vous avez réussi à faire pour ce chien en si peu de temps.  Méconnaissable. Théo Léo est si serein maintenant.

Avez-vous réessayé le chariot?

----------


## MARTINE83

je tel a yann des que je peux et je viens vous donner des nouvelles yann a un boulot important a rendre a la fin du mois et vu son retard pris....   il met les bouchees doubles ..d ou son absence du forum..

----------


## yann83

bonsoir
désolé de ne pas avoir répondu tout de suite, mais les journées passent très vite.
et j'ai beaucoup de boulot.
Théo va bien, il mange bien, dors bien, mes chats viennent le voir en rentrant de promenade, il est gentil. mais très gourmand
il a du prendre 2 ou 3 kilos depuis que je l'ais, j'ai voulu le gâter, mais maintenant on fait attention !!

je passe l'aspirateur devant lui, et monsieur dort ! hier il a fait ses besoins dehors !! il y a donc de l'espoir
quand il fait à la maison, je dis rien, car il est endore très sensible, mais aujourd'hui tout va mieux.

alors pour le chariot, j'ai pu le régler, mais Théo n'aime pas trop, car avec mon écharpe ( même système que le chariot ) 
il ne sent pas qu'il est handicapé, alors je cours derrière !! il monte même  les escaliers ! il remarche donc, et cela bien 2 heures par jour minimum.


je vais appeller 30 millions d'amis, mais je prefererais parler des chiens resté là-bas, pour les sortir, pour Théo maintenant c'est bon !
ok pour un reportage mais il faudrait ensuite qu'il dévie sur l'asso qui les sors.

bonne nuit, je retourne bosser .. j'en profite, là il dort !!
yann

----------


## vidau fabienne

merci yann !! pt pere va faire surement encore des progres !! vasco un loulou passé a 30 millions d amis etait condanné  a ne plus marcher  par contre il lui font de l osteopathie et ca a l air de bien marcher a voir  je sais pas les prix ni ou on peut en trouver un   :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :merci:  :merci:

----------


## huet

pour les nouvelles du petit bout.   Ca fait plaissir de voir qu'il fait des progrès et qu'il profite bien.
 à vous ausssi Yann pour ce que vous faites pour le petit bonhomme.

----------


## MARTINE83

ma voisine amene son chat chez un ostheo a marseille...ca lui fait du bien...prix je lui demande
je suis ok avec toi yann pour le reportage..le but c est aider les chiens de becej  par contre il est necessaire de montrer theo du depart et ce que tu en a fait yann un chien magnifique!!!!
puis bien sur montrer le boulot  d alice et ses amis pour la serbie!!!
et ainsi arriver a sensibiliser pour avoir de ll aide!!
je te tel yann des que je peux embrasse tes 7 petits heu...8..

----------


## MARITE

Yan, 

Grace a vous, a votre courage, ce chien est devenu magnifique 
il a fait ses besoins dehors, cest un signe encourageant
merci pour lui

----------


## vidau fabienne

vasco est passé il y a 15 jours environ a 30 millions d amis !! il etait a carquefou  je crois  peut etre  arriver  a avoir des infos pour confronter les  2 cas des loulous  parce que vasco remarche vachement bien !! moelle epiniere compressé ou je sais plus trop suite a une chute

----------


## MARTINE83

??? mon dieu que ca serait beau!!pour notre theo!!!!

----------


## vidau fabienne

faut essayer de voir qui on peut contacter  peut etre breton le sait elle a adopté un de ses rouquins la bas  je lui demande

----------


## vidau fabienne

je me rappelle que dans le reportage c etait surtout 2 benevoles qui s etait occupé de lui et lui avait acheté un piscine  en plastique et le gros marchait dedans ! pour l hiver c est foutu je sais qu  il y a des centres comme ca mais le cout   :hein2:  tout ca c est a voir avec les vetos  ce qu ils en pensent ! comparer radios etc !!   :bisous2:  :bisous2:

----------


## vidau fabienne

je me rappelle que dans le reportage c etait surtout 2 benevoles qui s etait occupé de lui et lui avait acheté un piscine  en plastique et le gros marchait dedans ! pour l hiver c est foutu je sais qu  il y a des centres comme ca mais le cout   :hein2:  tout ca c est a voir avec les vetos  ce qu ils en pensent ! comparer radios etc !!   :bisous2:  :bisous2:

----------


## MARTINE83

je ne peux pas aller aujourdhui voir yann et leotheo car yann doit rendre un boulot important lundi la il part avec ses deux (kenny et theo) au parc puis au retour va bosser ..donc je ne peux les voir...on remet ca a plus tard..

----------


## tatmikina

alessandra47...des nouvelles de 30 millions d'amis?
yann as tu appelé le numéro?...

----------


## MARTINE83

yann bosse a fond la...pour rattraper son retard..pour le moment il ne peut pas..

----------


## yann83

bonjour
alors je viens d'appeler 30 millions d'amis, une dame très gentille Emilie
qui va vous rappeller Alice, je vous donne son numéro par mail privé

elle semble intéressée pour faire quelque chose.
PS : théo va bien, on rentre de promenade ( 2 heures ! )
j'ai trouvé le point pour lui vider la vessie, c'est toujorus ça de moins dans les couches.
pour le chariot, je vais essayer de mettre une roue ventrale, car il doit porter tout son poids avec seulement 2 roues et ça le gêne

alors qu'avec l'écharpe entre les cuisses il ne sent pas ce poids, il est plus libre, et il a très bien compris le système ...

bon il commence à s'agiter, il attend sa gamelle !! 
à bientôt

----------


## yann83

*une petite aide pour cette dame, je vais lui envoyer un chèque :*
*PS : c'est une dame sérieuse, allez voir son site internet*
*http://dignite-retrouvee.site .voila.fr*


Depuis de nombreuses années je parcours les rues de Tours pour apporter soutien aux personnes sans domicile fixe  accompagnées de chiens.

la SOCIÉTÉ PROTECTRICE DES ANIMAUX  tel est son nom connait de lourds soucis. Celle-ci a  coupé court à ses actions vis -à vis non seulement des stérilisations, vaccinations mais aussi pour les urgences..

Et arriva ce que j'appréhendais le plus :  une petite croisée beauceron de 7 mois  , SISKA, s'est faite renverser par une voiture.

Je prends contact avec la Spa de Paris  qui me demande un devis. Premier devis  : trop cher. Le vétérinaire diminue son tarif au plus bas....... La réponse malgré l'effort du cabinet vétérinaire reste NEGATIVE.

je me suis engagée à réunir la somme , il était hors de question que j'abandonne cette jeune chienne.
Elle est actuellement chez le vétérinaire à Tours, et a été à nouveau opérée . Nous avons de la chance de rencontrer des personnes extraordinaires , *ces vétérinaires nous offrent la deuxième opération.
*
*La somme se monte à 619 euros*. J'ai à ce jour 50 euros. Mon association n'a pas de réserve d'argent , elle apporte réconfort, nourritures, couvertures,conseils...Il m'est impossible de régler cette facture seule.
Je lance donc  cet appel au don pour Siska.Elle est d'une infinie tendresse. Je vous joins photos et facture.

Je vais désormais  constituer  une réserve d'argent  destinée uniquement à ces chiens.

Les chèques seront à mettre à l'ordre de DIGNITE RETROUVEE.
Les dons en nature seront également les bien venus ou propositions  de familles d'accueil sur région de Tours et du Mans. 

N'hésitez pas  à me joindre pour tout renseignement.

Mme LEGAGNEUX Murielle
5 route de Brulon 
72350 Saint Ouen en Champagne


*http://dignite-retrouvee.site .voila.fr
*
tél :  06 62 67 77 96

En vous remerciant

Mme LEGAGNEUX

----------


## yann83

désolé l'adresse du site internet est 

http://detresse-animale.site.voila.fr/

----------


## martinesch

C'est Kim, on a déjà évoqué son noms ur ce post ... c'est une femme extraordinaire, que j'ai eu la chance de rencontrer   :amour:

----------


## dadatsun

qui pourrait faire un post de dons pr cette petite Siska ? 

cette dame ne s en sortira pas seule.... c est difficile quand on reste seul d aider les autres.....

diffusion et entre-aide ..... et c est magique ....!

----------


## MARTINE83

avertissez si vous faites un post pour siska on peut essayer d  aider ...non??  j en suis..en tout cas 
qui peut le faire?? merci...

----------


## martinesch

Il y en a déjà un !! Merci à tous ceux qui donneront un petit coup de pouce à Kim   :amour: 

http://rescue.forumactif.com/sos-appels ... 269951.htm

----------


## MARTINE83

ok j y file de suite merci!!!

----------


## Deborah Feldstein

En allant sur le post des sortis d'affaire MATISSE 10  ans, j'y ai découvert à la page 11 toutes sortes de harnais.

Yann, si vous avez un peu de temps prochainement, vous apprécierez cette histoire, j'en suis sûre.

Une magnifique amitié et un immense respect entre un homme (J.Yves ou Ploum )et son chien, telle que vous la vivez avec Leo-Theo.

----------


## tatmikina

Hello

Yann m'a donné le numéro de la personne de la rédaction qui souhaite écrire un sujet sur Théo...
Je l'ai appelée, elle m'a posé pas mal de questions, et m'a demandé de lui faire un historique.
Je me penche donc sur ça ce we pour qu'elle l'ait lundi dans sa boîte.

Je vais le faire en 3 partie : Léo au refuge, plus que 4 mois à vivre avant euthanasie
Léo à son arrivée en France, les soins de tous, la vague de solidarité, les covoit
Léo devient Théo et rencontre son maître : l'adaptation d'un chien handicapé serbe en France

tout ça avec les photos que j'ai rassemblées, et les vidéos.

Si vous avez des témoignages à glisser...

Et elle m'a dit qu'elle voulait aussi m'interviewer pour que je parle du refuge, des chiens de l'est, peut etre parler de l'asso Mukitza qui les aide, de rescue
bref!
grâce au cas de Théo peut etre d'autres chiens seront sauvés!

COOOOOOL!!!    ::   :Embarrassment: k:  :amour:   ::

----------


## Flo13

Contente pour toi et ta nouvelle association, pour tous les chiens handicapés et des pays de l'est, et pour Théo et Yann.   ::

----------


## Dacodac

super!

----------


## MARTINE83

genial!!! alice il ne faudra pas oublier de mettre des photos..de l evolution de leo..et des autres avant et apres..
ainsi que des conditions de vie atroces la bas...
n hesite pas a y mettre ces photos chocs que tu hesite a mettre ici... 
je peux temoigner de cet enorme amour entre leotheo et yann..et des conditions de vie admirables que yann lui offre au detriment de lui meme   
c est super extra tout ca..pour becej et pour yann qui ainsi pourra peu etre avoir la chance d avoir pour son fils (theo) un petit jardin..

----------


## tatmikina

t'inquiète pas martine, fais moi confiance, je vais tout bien lui envoyer...
un beau mail,
je prépare ça demain,
pour tous ces chiens qui ce soir dorment sans maître et sans toît,
pour yann qui a permis à léo de continuer à vivre
et pour tous les efforts et sauvetages qui seront faits grâce à ce bon exemple

sur le site que nous sommes en train de préparer, il y aura une rubrique pour les sauvetages où Léo aura sa place,
et si 30 millions d'amis fait un sujet sur lui, alors on mettra la vidéo sur le site!!!!


 ::

----------


## MARTINE83

ho alice je ne m inquiete pas. ...j ai appris a te connaitre au travers de ce boulot enorme !!! que tu a ccomplis...

----------


## betty42

super   Alice  va nous faire un beau sujet 

 le sauvetage de Léothéo et le dévouement de Yann méritent un peu de médiatisation

----------


## capucine2345

Génial ce reportage de 30 millions d'amis, une grande bouffée d'oxygène pour tout le monde    ::  

Ce W.E il y aura un reportage sur les chiens en Inde......... alors pourquoi pas très prochainement sur les chiens de SERBIE   :hum:  :hum:  :hum: 

Encore bravo Yann pour cet exemplaire sauvetage   :mouchoir:  :mouchoir:  :mouchoir:   ( d'émotion !!!! )

----------


## tatmikina

l'est, elle m'a dit qu'ils pouvaient partir faire un reportage s'ils avaient plusieurs sujets là bas

----------


## dadatsun

ça c est super ! ! !  c est une occasion unique de faire connaître les refuges de l est...et tout le travail qui y est accompli.... donc des dons et de l aide en perspective! !  

ce serait merveilleux que ces refuges aient enfin des locaux et des fonds pour sauver et remettre sur pattes tous ces malheureux.....

la bonne fée s est penchée sur vous les filles.... gràce au courage et à l amour de yann pr le ptit chou ....

c 'est énorme ! il faut vraiment mettre la chance de votre côté....

----------


## vidau.fabienne

j ai eu un souci et j ai du changer de compte si quelqu un a le code de la banniere de leo je le reprends! d autre part je t ai promis de recuperer des infos sur les soins de vasco un chien handicapé de carquefou !! mais breton est malade et elle doit me donner un n de telephone !! sinon si vous arrivez a physionner les emissions de 30 millions  d amis c est passé il y a un mois environ !!" vasco "bisous petit léo bisous yann  :bisous2:

----------


## dadatsun

mon pauvre léo tes copains de galère de l est meurent de froid ...tous les jours on en retrouve congelés...... si seulement les gens de 30 millions damis pouvaient lancer un appel pour eux.... c est l horreur là bas..... 

http://rescue.forumactif.com/sos-appels ... tm#5914038

----------


## ploum

ca serait formidable mais c'est pas trop le style maison de montrer des images qui fâchent...
on peut espérer qu'ils évoluent pour la bonne cause dans le bon sens..

j'ai un doute sérieux mais serais ravi d'être démenti par un reportage sans concession  montrant la réalité telle qu'elle est ...

'

----------


## tatmikina

hélas je sais...

d'ailleurs, je n'ai pas de réponse depuis que j'ai envoyé mon mail avec les photos...
elle 'ma dit qu'elle ferait un sujet sur Léo et qu'on pourrait parler du refuge

après, elle a dit que pour filmer la Serbie, il faudrait beaucoup de sujets là bas, ce qui n'est pas le cas!!

mais Léo mérite son reportage!
donc j'ai mis tout mon coeur à faire ce dossier sur lui. 
j'attends des nouvelles!

Yann? comment va Léo?

----------


## Dunkat

Mini bannière a la demande de vidau.fabienne:




```
[url=http://rescue.forumactif.com/chiens-handicapes-blesses-malades-f82/leo-labrador-handicape-des-pattes-serbie-t251739.htm][img]http://i62.servimg.com/u/f62/14/02/69/96/mini_b10.jpg[/img][/url]
```

----------


## vidau.fabienne

merci  je vais voir si celle de gaga existe aussi pour pouvoir mettre les 2

----------


## vidau.fabienne

je ne sais pas si j ai le droit d avoir 2 bannieres une au dessus de l autre   :hein2:  bises a téoléo  :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:

----------


## dadatsun

des nouvelles du reportage ?   il ne faut pas qu ils abandonnent ..... ils ont besoin de leur médiatisation ! ! !

----------


## tatmikina

non aucune depuis que je lui ai envoyé mon reportage
 :hein2: 
je la relance

----------


## tatmikina

la dame de la rédaction de 30 Millions d'amis  m'a répondu 
elle était en vacances 2 semaines et reprend tout juste le dossier ce matin
elle me fera savoir ce qui va se passer!

----------


## betty42

Super Alice  

Léothéo va bien? Yann doit être occupé

----------


## tatmikina

pas de nouvelle...  :hein2:

----------


## MARTINE83

theo a ete castre il va bien  ses dents ont ete detartrees 
il va tous les jours au parc cavaler avec son echarpe... il va falloir que j aille aider yann pour qu il puisse le mettre dans le chariot theo en n a 1 peur bleue!! 
j ai 1 semaine de conges en mars j en profiterai pour y aller

----------


## tatmikina

merci martine

----------


## betty42

merci Martine pour les infos 

ah peur du chariot peut être normal ..

on attend la suite et 30 millions d 'amis

----------


## tatmikina

30 millions d'amis ont répondu pour Léo
Ils m'ont demandé les coordonnées de Yann, pour aller faire un reportage chez lui!
à suivre...
je leur ai tout donné

----------


## MARTINE83

si yann a besoin de moi il sait qu il peut me tel je suis toujours la pour lui et theo

----------


## vidau.fabienne

comment va petit pére     ::   :bisous2:

----------


## vidau.fabienne

pleins de bisous et de pensées positives pour teoleo et yann  :bisous2:  :bisous2:   ::

----------


## MARTINE83

je viens d avoir yann au tel theo va tres bien!!   (ils etaient en promenade au parc)theo fait une petite infection suite a sa castration donc  pas de chariot pour l instant   yann va faire rajouter une roue centrale au chariot mais le chien et lui preferent l echarpe theo est plus a l aise avec 
sauf que yann a des cals aux mains a present !! 
30 millions d amis ont contacte yann la visite se fera peut etre la semaine prochaine yann attends comfirmation 
j ai rarement vu devouement et autant d amour pour un loulou!!!yann est un homme  formidable!!!!!il fait tout pour theo!! il me dit que les journees filent vite !! entre son boulot et le ti pere!!! je le crois volontiers!!!

----------


## tatmikina

merci mille fois martine pour ces infos
passe le bonjour à yann

j'ai l'impression que le théo...il va plus le quitter son maître!!!  :kao1:

----------


## betty42

merci martine pour les infos 

oui Yann est super
 quelle chance à Théo d 'avoir trouvé tant

----------


## tatmikina

et à toi betty aussi qui a été sa grande bienfaitrice!

----------


## vidau.fabienne

:merci:  yann de tant de devouement pour téoléo, on se dit que loulou serait surement  soit encore au froid ou en france dans un refuge mieux adapté que ceux de son pays avec moins de chiens etc  : mais chez vous le pépere est protégé des agressions , des bousculades  etc ,et c est    :Embarrassment: k:   : pour les bobos aux mains c est clair c est moins    ::   :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:

----------


## MARTINE83

vendredi 12 mars yann recoit 30 million d amis 
le journaliste m a tel je pourrais y etre avec yann a partir de 12h 
le reportage va se faire a toulon decision de 30 millions d amis 
je vais essayer au max de dire ce qu il faut pour yann et leo theo pour 1 famille pour le chien ou 1 maison pour yann et ses animaux
et surtout pour le refuge de becej je voudrais un coup de main de quelqu un pour m aider a dire un max et ne pas oter de chances au refuge d etre aide 
je ne suis pas douee du tout pour paraitre en public!!!!
je le fais pour l amour des chiens de becej!!!!alors svp de l aide!! pour m aider a rediger quelque chose on a ete prevenus hier avec yann!!!

----------


## tatmikina

martine, j'ai réfléchi, je te mp.

----------


## vidau.fabienne

martine tu seras tres bien et surtout toi au moins on sait que tu seras bien coiffé ! tu le fais par amour donc on te fait confiance   :bisous2:  :bisous2:   :Embarrassment: k:  bisous a téoléo et yann

----------


## MARTINE83

je ne suis jamais coiffee!!!! j ai horreur de ca!!!!
je vais essayer de faire de mon mieux ..

----------


## vidau.fabienne

mets une mini zupe    ::   si ca peu attirer le  client    ::   allez je vais lire mes mails et y en a ce soir  :bisous2:

----------


## betty42

vous allez être très bien tous les 3 j 'en suis sûre 


gros bisous à tous

----------


## tatmikina

désolée martine j'ai été débordée, j e te fais ça ce soir

----------


## MARTINE83

ok alice merci!!!

----------


## tatmikina

Martine,

Je suis très fatiguée, et je suis débordée.
Les chiens de Becej, ça me tue à petit feu, je ne dors pas beaucoup.
Je te fais juste une petite chose, désolée de pas pouvoir faire mieux.
J'ai commencé à écrire un long mail que j'ai perdu en plus, ça m'a un peu découragée.

Alors voilà, pour Léo je te fais confiance, au fond je l'ai confié à Yann et j'imagine que vous saurez quoi dire pour demander de l'aider pour lui.

Maintenant voici pour la part qu'ils avaient dit qu'ils m'accorderaient pour ceux qui eux, sont restés là bas et continuent à se faire abandonner, tuer, fracasser par les voitures.
Pour tous les handicapés là bas (et j'avais des photos à leur donner!), pour tous ceux qui crèvent au trou, il faut dire un mot. 

Deux choses importantes :

1.L'adresse pour les dons : Mukitza, donner leur l'adresse, tu la connais, tu l'as mise sans fois quand tu m'aider à rapatrier des dons!    ::   Qu'ils envoient tous des dons pour les chiens de Becej!!
et pour les refuges de l'est d'une manière générale.
Pour les stérilisations, les conditions de vie, de santé mentale et physique absolument horribles.

2. Donne leur le site

http://nobodysdog.e-monsite.com/
comme ça des gens vont connaître le projet nobody's dog
et plus y aura de gens, et plus nombreux seront les chiens sauvés.
dis que c'est une asso en cours de création, un projet qui se voudrait à portée internationale, pour aider les chiens au delà des frontières.

Dis que l'union fait la force, dis qu'une fois qu'on est allé là bas on ne peut plus que sauter, pas reculer, 
qu'on ne peut plus fermer les yeux.



Dis que la misère animale n'a pas de frontière.
Dis que tous les chiens méritent d'être sauvés.
Et que là bas ils crèvent dans des conditions horribles sans réconfort.


Dis que si Léo est rentré, d'autres sont restés, plein d'handicapés, plein de malheureux.
Qu'ils manquent de soin, qu'ils manquent d'amour.
Que le problème c'est les stérilisations qu'il faudrait faire en masse.

Que les gens aident la Serbie à régler ce problème des chiens des rues, en nous aidant à faire adopter ceux qui sont vivants, mais à empêcher des portées incontrôlées qui font des tas et des tas de chiens malheureux.

Dis leur qu'on a besoin de bénévoles.
Qu'on a besoin de vétérinaires.


Dis leur que je vais crever pour eux........   ::  
je sais pas quoi te dire.

dis moi ce dont tu as besoin.


Je leur ai envoyé un topo de malade sur léo.
ils m'ont dit qu'ils voulaient m'interroger sur becej...

dis leur de venir en Serbie filmer
dis leur je t'en supplie dis d'arrêter les élevages, la vente en animalerie
qu'il faut qu'on assume tous nos abandonnés avant d'en permettre de nouveau


*STERILISATION ET ADOPTION*

stérilisation en amont,
adoption en aval

dis que Léo c'était le plus beau
dis qu'ils ne m'ont pas crue au refuge quand je leur ai dit que j'allais trouver
ils avaient leur air sceptique

et ils son toujours sceptiques

si je leur dis que léo va passer à la télé française ils vont en être malades.

dis que j'ai vu dans les yeux de Léo qu'il ne voulait pas mourir.
et que je lui ai dit mon L2o tu vas pas mourir.

----------


## shoupie

tatmikina      j'en    de lire ton appel au secours pour ces petits malheureux.

Pourvu qu'ils "entendent" tout cela et passent le message comme nous voudrions qu'il le soit.

----------


## MARTINE83

ok alice combien de chiens as tu ramenes, en tes 3 voyages? 30 je crois..
je leur donn le lien de la petition aussi
la date du prochain voyage c est bien en mai?
QUELQU UN A L ADRESSE DE MUTZIKA? je l ai laissee a mon boulot et pas le temps  de chercher  ( je fais mon topo ce soir)
pour yann t inquietes pas on est deux
c est pour becej que j avais peur d etre nulle!!c est tellement vital!!
ok alice courage!! je vais faire tout mon mossible pour essayer d etre ta voix et insister sur le fait qu ils faut!!! qu ils te voit!!!

----------


## tatmikina

non ne donne pas le lien vers la pétition
lors de la diffusion, les chiens seront déjà morts.
ça n'aura plus aucun sens et la pétition n'existera plus dans le nouveau contexte.

----------


## vidau.fabienne

eh ben dis donc c est un cri du coeur, plus qu un appel au secours, un hommage je sais pas ,,, c est juste trop beau et si bien dit et voila   :merci: 
j ai ete obligé de prendre un bout de sopalin ( plus de kleenex   :mouchoir:  :mouchoir:  :mouchoir:  = )
téo léo  , tu sais que j ai abandonné ta banniere 2 ou 3 jours et que je ne t oublie pas ! un loulou avait besoin d aide , j attends confirmation qu il soit vraiment sauvé de l eutha et s il le faut je remettrai ta banniere et celle de gaga    ::   mais j espere qu apres le reportage , une solution adaptée  a tes besoins ou a ceux de yann et toi sera trouvée ,
 pour demain martine , tu es le porte parole de tout ces chiens  en galere   :bisous3:  :merci:  pour eux 
bises téoléo et yann

----------


## MARTINE83

lourde responsabilite!!!! j espere qu ils vont me laisser m exprimer!!!

----------


## betty42

Martine chose importante et je ne sais pas si quelqu un a répondu à ta question

l 'assoc c 'est Mukitza france 19 rue du bas Igny 91430 IGNY 
qui est également sur le site d ' Alice nobodys' dog

 Yann et Martine bon reportage

----------


## vidau.fabienne

bises a martine yann et téoleo , vous etes les portes paroles de beaucoup de loulous !!on croise les doigts pour une solution pour yann et le pt pére  deja ce serait    :Embarrassment: k:  pour eux   :bisous2:

----------


## tatmikina

je viens de retrouver dans mes archives la vidéo qu'ils m'avaient envoyée pour me demander s'ils pouvaient euthanasier ce chien.
c'était léo.
ils me montraient la vidéo, c'était pas longtemps après l'accident, quand léo n'était pas encore musclé, 
et étonné de ce qui lui arrivait...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKnV0Jb0k7c

ça m'a beaucoup ému de revoir ça.

----------


## Vegane7

Même si on n'a pas rencontré Léo, on est ému aux larmes...
C'est mon cas.
Pauvre petit chéri...

----------


## betty42

Oui super émouvant 
et tellement beau   le sauvetage 

j 'espère juste que Yann gardera son beau Léothéo maintenant 
 en trouvant une solution maison car ils doivent être inséparables..

vivement des nouvelles du reportage...

----------


## vidau.fabienne

dans maxi 10 mn , un quart d heure sur la 3 aux actualites nationales reportages sur le trafic des chiens en ROUMANIE  et la mobilisation et la colere des assocs en france  regardez c est de suite

----------


## MARTINE83

oui fabienne j ai vu!!!!le reportage de leo theo passera peut etre encore plus le message
 le tournage a debute a 9h30 pour finir a 16h30
le journaliste  frederic tres gentil et humain a qui j ai parle  des le depart a bien compris mon desir reel de parler de la serbie et des sauvetages du site des conditions de vie des chiens 
je luui ai dit  etre venue principalement pour ca et bien sur essayer au max d aider yann 
l interwiew a dure pour ma part environ 20mn et j ai reussi a tout dire je suis bien consciente qu ils vont couper..des bouts ils ont fait de jolis plans de yann et theo notre mascotte a assure!!une vraie star!!
il y aura 4 mn pour yann et ltheo et quatre mn pour l asso nobodysdog!!
curieusement le trac a passe tres vite mon caeur battait bien fort et je restais concentree au max pour ne rien louper ( oubli total de la camera 
je lui ai demande apres lui avoir fait lire ma liste  de me poser des questions et c est ce qu il a fait 
j ai pris des photos que je vais vous mettre plus tard theo est magnfique!!!il m a bouffe mon manteau il epouille   non serieux ce chien est un amour!!!plein de vie et de joie il faut que l on s y mette tous et lui trouver une maison a toulon 
j espere de tout caeur que cela servira a becej!!!

----------


## vidau.fabienne

merci martine tu vois le coeur a parlé et en regardant le titou tu savais pourquoi t etais la !! oui le top ce serait que le couple téo , yann soit pas separé j ai du mal a y penser sauf bien sur si ca devait etre trop compliqué pour yann , avec le taf etc pas evident de gerer tout !! a plus je regarde les enfoirés a la télé ,, y en a aussi des humains qui ont besoin d etre aidé !! decidement la vie n est simple pour personne a 4 ou a 2 pattes    ::

----------


## capucine2345

::   ::   ::   MARTINE    ::  
 ::   ::   ::    YANN    ::  
 ::   ::   ::   LEOTHEO   :bisous3: 

 :grrr:  j'ai raté le reportage sur le trafic de chiens hier   :grrr: 
mais ça avance, ça avance

Une idée de la date de diffusion du reportage de 30 millions d'amis ????????????

 :merci:  :merci:  :merci:  :merci:  :merci:  :merci:  :merci:

----------


## vidau.fabienne

ca dure pas tres longtemps mais on voit  comment pratique la fille qui enquete ( stephanie  de l assocc stephane lamart )  tu peux peut etre le revoir c etait hier soir au journal national de 19h20 sur la 3 ,et apres on voit un refuge avec ces pts loulous recuperes dont 1 atteint de la maladie de carré (   ::   tellement terrible ) et la presidente explique les maladies etc que ces chiens vendus sur les trottoirs par des roumains ont souvent   ::   bises a tous   :bisous2:

----------


## MARTINE83

et pourquoi? ne pas contacter ( stephanie) pour avoir les coordonnees du journaliste qui s interresse a ce sujet? battons le fer tant qu il est chaud!! puisque la france commence a s interreser a l est...  on pourrait ainsi montrer becej..non?

----------


## shoupie

Un autre reportage ce soir à la télé sur les chiens vendus dans les rues de Paris par des soi-disant SDF.

Je ne me rappelle plus si j'étais sur la 1 ou la 2 mais c'était le journal de 20 h.  Désolée   

On dirait que ça commence à bouger .... ils interviewaient Stephane Lamart

----------


## Vegane7

C'était sur la 2.
Bah, les reportages télé s'enchaînent, mais tant que les pouvoirs publics s'en moquent, aucun risque que ça change.
Même les flics ne bougent pas alors qu'ils ont le spectacle de ces chiens vendus illégalement dans la rue, sous leur nez.

----------


## MARTINE83

a chaque fois que je vois un truc qui cloche dans ce genre j apell les flics et ils se font controler si chacun le faisait il y en aurai moins..

----------


## capucine2345

> ca dure pas tres longtemps mais on voit  comment pratique la fille qui enquete ( stephanie  de l assocc stephane lamart )  tu peux peut etre le revoir c etait hier soir au journal national de 19h20 sur la 3 ,et apres on voit un refuge avec ces pts loulous recuperes dont 1 atteint de la maladie de carré (    tellement terrible ) et la presidente explique les maladies etc que ces chiens vendus sur les trottoirs par des roumains ont souvent    bises a tous   :bisous2:


 :merci:   fabienne j'y avais pas pensé et effectivement j'ai vu   :beurk:  :beurk:  :beurk:  :beurk: 

pauvre tit chiot atteind de sa maladie de carré   :demon:  :demon:  :demon:  :demon: 

 mais il faut absolument faire passer le message qu'informer les forces de l'ordre c'est lutter contre ce trafic, puisque confiscation de la marchandise = perte d'argent !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :hein2: 

 ::   Pauvre petit LEO je me sert de ton post mais je sais que si tu comprennais tu m'en tiendrais pas rigueur    ::   ::   ::

----------


## betty42

bravo à tous les 3 

martine tu nous diras la date si tu sais de la programmation de votre prestation lol

----------


## yann83

bonsoir à tous
désolé de ne pas écrire souvent, mais entre le boulot et les animaux, la journée passe vite
Théo va très bien, ce midi il a mangé du poulet ( vrai poulet ) avec des pâtes (  on le gâte de temps en temps )
sinon le matin c'est croquette + un steack haché
et le soir c'est croquette + une petite boite de thon

en promenade il a dragué une femelle berger allemand, il connait le chemin du parcours de promenade par coeur !
il est heureux, je vous assure, j'ai pas été génial durant le reportage, en plus j'ai une sale tête !!
et ils m'ont tué, Théo à été génial, il a marché de 10 h à 17 h il été crevé aussi.

enfin tout va bien, on espère déménager avec un jardin, mais ça va, il dort bien, mange bien, joue avec ma chienne,
rencontre plein de chiens tous les jours en balade, je me rappelle plus si je vous l'ais dis mais on l'a fait castré,
obligé dû au fait qu'il marche en rampant à la maison. on lui a fait nettoyer les dents aussi.
il n'a aucune sequelle de sa vie passée, c'est un chien normal !
bonne nuit !
yann

----------


## yann83

ps : martine a été géniale durant le reportage !
j'espère qu'ils vont pas trop couper ..

----------


## yann83

désolé pour les fautes, je viens juste de m'en apercevoir en me relisant, mais c'est trop tard !

----------


## tatmikina

merci Yann...pour tout, et pour lui.
je pense que ce post n'a plus de raison d'être.
ou du moins qu'il doit passer dans les sortis d'affaire.
tu me confirmeras Yann, car toi seul peux décider,
mais Léo je pense pas que tu vas pouvoir le quitter, ni lui te quitter.

----------


## yann83

oui bien sur vous pouvez le supprimer

----------


## tatmikina

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## capucine2345

:saute2:  :saute2:  :saute2:  :saute2:  :saute2:  :saute2:   merci YANN

 :Stick Out Tongue: lusun:   alice    ::  

Que te souhaiter de plus leothéo    ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## shoupie

Mais si vous supprimez le post nous voulons des nouvelles, plein de nouvelles de Leo/theo ; sa vie nous tient tant à coeur !

Merci 1000 et 1000 fois Yann, tu es si méritant mais je suis sure qu'il t'apporte autant de bonheur que tu pouvais en désirer, même si c'est lourd au quotidien. Et le chariot qu'est ce que ça donne ?

  à vous deux

----------


## vidau.fabienne

oh yann je me doutais que les liens avec téoleo etait tres fort mais bon pas facile de pouvoir gerer un loulou comme léo , mais il a l air d y mettre tellement du sien aussi pour soulager  tton travail   :lol2:  voila je verse ma petite larme  j ai eu léo tellement longtemps en banniere , je comptais le reprendre des que pt wika aurait un peu des touches  et je crois que si tout suit son cours , on aura peut  je dis bien peut etre , un autre   :bisous2:  :bisous2:   :  pt pere qui va venir bronzer sous le ciel de provence ! j attends la suite et surtout l espoir d une pte maisonnette avec jardin pour le loulou , ta fille et toi et peut etre d autres loulous , en fait je sais pas si léo est " fils unique "   ::   ::   ::   ::   :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :merci:  :merci:

----------


## MARTINE83

ho non!!!! alice   yann!!! ne faites pas supprimer ce post!!!svp!!!! 
yann non!!! tu es super!!! ne dis pas ca!!et ta bouille moi je la trouve hyper bien!!! :Smile:  
je ne crois pas que j ai ete super yann   j ai juste essaye d etre precise ..
tu es 1 personne comme il y en a peu....et de TRES grande valeur je serais toujours la pour toi et theo!!!
fabienne yann a kenny sa fille saeur de theo et complice et 5 chats sauves de la rue et 1 cochon d inde son dernier rescape....
theo adopte!!!!!!yes!!!!!

----------


## huet

Nouvelles. Le petit Léo va rester chez son SAUVEUR.  Je souhaite, que vous trouviez vite une maison avec un petit jardin pour léo et pour vous faciliter la vie avec tous votre petit monde.
Bonne route petit Léo. Un grand   à Yann. Les gens comme vous sont rares. Léo a eu beaucoup de chance de vous avoir rencontré. C'est une belle histoire    entre vous deux.

----------


## MARTINE83

yann a besoin de l aide tout le monde pour trouver sa petite maison je cherche tant que je peux de mon cote

----------


## vidau.fabienne

pour la maison il cherche ou ,, l ideal c est le bon coin et recherche avec particuliers t evites deja un mois de loyer foutu en l air 
quand tu passes par une agence qui te prend un mois de loyer pour faire visiter et signer un bail  , apres bien sur il y a la  caution ou un loca pass mais bon evitter de jeter en l air un mois de moyer c est mieux , la caution tu la recuperes en partant pâs les frais d agence , pour la fille je croyais que c etait une fifille a 2 pattes    ::   ::   ::   donc une chambre suffit ou 2 si yann veut faire un bureau pour bosser   :bisous2:

----------


## betty42

Yann 
je suis tellement contente pour ce petit théoléo

----------


## vidau.fabienne

si on cherche dans le var par exemple il y a une  maisonnette t 2 avec jardin  a cotignac et une a st aygulf  etc faut voir le budget

----------


## vidau.fabienne

Accueil > Var > Locations > Loue maison individuelle T3 avec jardin expo sud 
Loue maison individuelle T3 avec jardin expo sud

Mis en ligne par gattini le 17 mars à 08:35. Contacter l'annonceur 
 Envoyer un email 
 gattini :  

Gérer votre annonce 
 Modifier 
 Supprimer 
 Remonter en tête de liste 
 Mettre en avant 
Loyer mensuel : 670 
Ville : 83570 Cotignac 
Type de bien : Maison Pièces : 3 
Surface : 70 m2 
location à un km de la ville maison individuelle avec jardin deux places de parking, exposition plein sud,deux chambres,une salle d'eau, toilette,hall,une piéce à vivre,une cuisine américaine,terrasse

----------


## vidau.fabienne

evidemment c est un exemple le hic c est souvent que vers chez vous comme ici les gens loue d octobre a juin pour louer juillet aout septebre plein pot  :lol2:

----------


## MARTINE83

merci fabienne!!!
la fille de yann c est kenny yann a sa maman avec lui donc 2 chambres 
plutot toulon  :Smile:  
ou meme une co loc avec  des gens qui aim les betes bien sur

----------


## vidau.fabienne

et le budget c eest important aussi  et combien  de kms autour de toulon

----------


## vidau.fabienne

tiens une coloc 
Loyer mensuel : 780 
Ville : 83143 Le Val 
Surface : 80 m2 
A LOUER - Court ou long séjour - 7 km de Brignoles (Var)
Appartement indépendant dans mas provencal 80 m² en rez de chaussée - double séjour - 2 chambres - 2 salles de bains/wc - cuisine - couloir - 20 m² de terrasse sur grand jardin arboré en bordure de rivière - photos sur demande - contact par téléphone de 8h à 22h - COLOCATIONS possible  
 tel 0494863517

----------


## tatmikina

le post ne sera pas supprimé bien entendu, je voulais juste dire le passer dans les sortis d'affaire, et pas qu'il reste dans les urgences.

----------


## MARTINE83

le reportage 30 millions d amis passe le 17 avril

----------


## vidau.fabienne

et meerdum je finis a 13 h le temps de rentrer c est cuit , en plus l autre jour un ami est passé avec ses malamutes et j ai jamais reussi a revoir le sujet  et c est toujours pareil  on arrive pas a les revoir , si quelqu un connait une combine bises au bibou   :bisous2:  et a yann

----------


## MARTINE83

te le faire enregistrer moi non plus je le verrais pas je bosse le samedi   il parait que ca passe en rediffusion sur le net

----------


## vidau.fabienne

oui mais j ai deja essayé et j ai jamais vu autre chose que 1 mn le lancement de l emission et c est tout faut qu on voit si quelqu un pourrait l enregistrer et le passer sur you tube ou autre    ::

----------


## MARTINE83

j ai fait des demandes...

----------


## betty42

merci martine d 'avertir super 

Alice avait dit qu "elle pourrait mettre la vidéo sur le site je crois???

----------


## vidau.fabienne

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   que les dieux et déesses de l informatique nous permettent de voir l emission ,  en plus j ai meme pas la possibilité d enregistrer ,   ::   :bisous2:

----------


## tatmikina

j'avoue que je ne sais pas comment faire...
enregistrer sur dvd? et après le mettre en ligne sous forme de vidéo?...
suis pas une pro de la technique...
peut être l'émission sera visionnable en ligne, mais pas longtemps, et c'est pas sûr
j'aurais bien aimé la mettre sur le site...un super doué pourrait le faire? (je demande ici on sait jamais)

----------


## Coline54

Bonsoir, je suis ce post depuis un bon moment je trouve que ce sauvetage est magnifique et l'adoption par Yann extraordinaire, merci à toutes les personnes qui se sont impliquées  

J'ai trouvé un lien pour revoir l'émission de dimanche dernier et qui apparemment repasse chaque émission pendant la semaine qui suit

http://cookiies.over-blog.com/ext/http: ... r/france3/

----------


## tatmikina

chouette, mais après du coup pour le réutiliser et le mettre en lien sur le site, ça va pas être bon

----------


## Coline54

Je cherche, je cherche... le lien donné fonctionne mais que pour le sommaire de l'émission

----------


## tatmikina

oui de plus ce ne sera pas un lien éternel
non l'idée serait de trouver qqn qui puisse l'enregistrer et reconvertir la vidéo pour la mettre en ligne...

----------


## Coline54

Introuvable, sur le site de 30 millions d'amis ils disent que pour le moment on ne peut revoir une émission, qu'ils sont en train de faire pour que cela soit possible dans l'avenir...

Désolée de ne pouvoir aider je ne suis pas assez calée pour mettre des vidéos en ligneet je ne peux pas enregistrer...

----------


## loulouk

je suis entrain de chercher d emon coté quelqu'un qui peu l'enregistrer

----------


## betty42

peut être que Yann sait lui 

il est webmaster mais aura t il le temps??
Yann si tu nous entends??

----------


## tatmikina

apparemment mamanboubou peut l'enregistrer

----------


## shoupie

Super génial si l'on peut l'avoir après coup car moi je suis en cure et pas possible vu les horaires de déjeuner de regarder la télé.

J'ai tant envie de voir ce petit bout et Yann en vrai !

Merci Yann pour le petit Leo.

----------


## tatmikina

bon on est 2 à l'enregistrer en dvd
et chupachup le mettre en ligne sur le site
donc ça devrait être bon!

ah Léo, ton heure de gloire samedi! tu seras vengé, et vengera tous les autres, quand tous verseront une larme sur ton histoire!
toi qui devais aller au trou!...

----------


## shoupie

Merci tatmikina

----------


## MARTINE83

ca serait bien d envoyer 1 copie au refuge!!! que les serbes voient ce que sont capables de faire de tites francaises!!!!

----------


## MARTINE83

un tit avant gout de theo photo prise pendant le tournage

----------


## MARTINE83



----------


## MARTINE83



----------


## MARTINE83



----------


## MARTINE83



----------


## capucine2345

*AVANT* A BECEJ

















*APRES*CHEZ YANN





ON CROIRAIT QU IL S AGIT D UN AUTRE LOULOU   :amour:   ::

----------


## betty42

super les photos 
comme tu es beau Théoléo
 oui quel  changement 

encore bravo

----------


## delph2309

Magnifique ces photos !    ::

----------


## loulouk

vivement demain le reportage j'ai hâte ! 

il est vraiement beau ce léo   et a pas l'air géné par l'écharpe

----------


## huet

On ne reconnait pas le petit bonhomme.   Le petit Léo a pris du poids.....   Ca ne lui a pas fait de mal et en plus, il doit être gâté.   Il respire le bonheur.  
j'ai hâte aussi de voir la vidéo. Car malheureusement, je serai sur la route au moment de la diffusion.

----------


## MARTINE83

super reportage!!!! le journaliste fred !!merci il a bien mis en avant becej!!! merci a lui!!!!!
yann desolee tu n as pas eu le visage cache comme tu voulais mais tu as  assure a bloc!!!!!!bravo yann!!!!!!!et notre theo!!!!!!!!

----------


## MARATHONMAN

cela fait plaisir de voir des adoptants comme Yann

----------


## si_lic

Super le reportage!!! Bravo Yann et Martine!   Yann c'est vraiment extraordinaire ce que tu fait pour Léo-Théo!!! Contente que l'on parle d'Alice et de son travail pour les chiens de Serbie! 
Bravo!

----------


## anniec

:bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:

----------


## Chinooka

Superbe  !!!

Le reportage est super bien fait : on imagine bien la vie au quotidien pour Yann et Théo et Martine a bien expliqué la situation en Serbie. Bravo Alice pour tout ce que tu fais 

Théo est tout à fait épanoui, quel bonheur de le voir comme ça et bravo Yann, tu passes super bien à la télé 

Si tous les abandonneurs qui abandonnent pour un rien pouvait voir ce reportage, ça leur donnerait une belle leçon de courage et d'amour entre un poilu et son maître !!!

J'ai suivi ce topic de près mais je ne suis jamais intervenue parce que je ne pouvais et ne peux absolument pas faire de dons en ce moment

----------


## chupachup

Ya le site en plus cest vraiment top !

----------


## loulouk

j'ai du m'absenter j'ai pas pu le voir ! pitié dites moi qu'il a bien été enregistré et mis en ligne

----------


## vidau.fabienne

::   ::   ::   ::   :merci:  :merci:  j espere que ce soir en rentrant je verrai quelque chose ou demain ,merdum ,, marre de bosser ; les photos    :Embarrassment: k:  trop beau le bibou    ::   :bisous2:

----------


## momo

Le reportage etait sublime 
Yann   pour tout ce bonheur offert à THEO,ta louloutte et les minous que l on a vu sont trés beaux 
Quel changement pour THEO  
J espère que tu réussiras à avoir un pavillon ou un appart plein pied avec petit jardin pour plus de facilité pour toi et tes compagnons

----------


## martinesch

Yann ... un seul mot ... *BRAVO* !

Je suis fière d'avoir croisé ta route et celle de Théo ...

Maintenant il faut trouver cette petit maison/jardin pour un bonheur total

----------


## Harmonie-03

J'ai vu le reportage, en différé (enregistré par ma maman) et je pense que je vais me le repasser une petite fois encore...

Juste pour me dire que les miracles existent encore.

Merci.

----------


## tiff02

tres beau reportage j'en ai eu des frissons et le Pepere il pete drolement la forme. 

Bravo

----------


## betty42

oui  très bien le reportage 

Yann Martine Théoléo vous étiez super 
je vais me le repasser

----------


## virginie63

Super reportage et milles    pour ce magnifique sauvetage !!!

----------


## tatmikina

Aujourd'hui je suis très fière...
De voir mon beau léo dans sa nouvelle vie...

un immense merci à Yann.
j'ai vu un Léo plus qu'heureux

Merci à Martine d'avoir été la voix des nobody's dogs.

merci à la personne qui a signalé le cas de Léo à l'émission, 

Léo a eu son heure de gloire.

----------


## MARTINE83

je te donnerai l adresse mail de fred qui a respecte ton desir pour becej c est rare un journaliste qui tient parole!!! :Smile:

----------


## tatmikina

avec fred on s'est pas mal écrit

----------


## MARTINE83

cool!!!! je ne savais pas oups!!

----------


## vidau.fabienne

::   degouté de la vie j ai rien vu    ::

----------


## MARTINE83

alice a dit qu il vont la mettre sur le site fafa

----------


## vidau.fabienne

je m en doute que si quelqu un l a; il nous fera ce cadeau   :merci:  :merci:

----------


## tatmikina

je l'ai enregistré mais il sera en ligne la semaine prochaine...

----------


## MARTINE83

le post de becej est verrouille..  ou est la suite??

----------


## tatmikina

non il est ouvert

----------


## MARTINE83

oui bon moi suis fatiguee la...je vois du verrouille ou y a pas..

----------


## tatmikina

non il l'a été pendant un moment, apparemment un souci que les modérateurs ont avec un membre, rien à voir avec Becej

----------


## meriem

:Embarrassment: k:  je viens de découvrir et de lire tout le post   a yann pour tout le dévouement que tu as, quelle patience, je suis très émue de repensé ra tout ce que tu as fait

 a théo , quelle transformation, quel magnifique chien, tu t'es battu pour vivre, et mon dieu que tu es vivant  

bien sur pas vu le reportage, quand je suis arrivée au message qui disait la date du reportage, il était déjà bien tard...

j'espère qu'on le verra!

tatmikina

----------


## MARTINE83

http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=1kLcALCYV_M
tenez cathy var me la pris au camescope

----------


## MARTINE83

http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=1kLcALCYV_M

me suis plantee oups

----------


## shoupie

Voui voui martine83 tu t'es pl***     mais pas grave    . 

  et je me suis permis de corriger : voici le lien

http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=1kLcALCYV_M

Qu'il est beau le Théo/Léo j'en ai  

Merci mille fois Yann tu es merveilleux pour ce loulou. Je t'admire !

Beaucoup de bonheur à vous deux et à tes autres protégés.

----------


## MARTINE83



----------


## meriem

martine je t'ai oublié  

  bvo a toi aussi

----------


## herminie

Ou doit on aller après avoir cliquer sur le lien ?

----------


## vidau.fabienne

perso j ai fait un copié coller et je l ai mis dans a barrre de recherches mais j ai pas le son    ::

----------


## meriem

http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=1kLcALCYV_M  voilà le lien

----------


## meriem

en fait faut copier coller car quand on clique ca prend pas tout


beau reportage

----------


## cathy83

[flash=425,350:4ay9gx6f]http://www.youtube.com/v/1kLcALCYV_M[/flash:4ay9gx6f]

----------


## MARTINE83

ouff cathy !!! moi j ai patouille merci!!!!

----------


## Coline54

Bravo Yann et Martine et bravo Théo aussi, si seulement ce reportage pouvait apporter une solution de maison avec jardin pour Yann et Théo, et plein d'adoptions pour les chiens de Becej
Respect Yann
Respect Alice et sa troupe de copines

----------


## vidau.fabienne

impossible d avoir le son dommage    ::

----------


## vidau.fabienne

j ai vu   :mouchoir:  :mouchoir:  :mouchoir:  :mouchoir:  trop beau   :merci:  yann  :bisous2:  :bisous2:   ::   tout les 4 pattes    :Embarrassment: k:  :bisous2:

----------


## herminie

Merci à Cathy pour la vidéo. Je confirme : très beau reportage ! En espérant que cela entraîne des adoptions ou dons supplémentaires.

----------


## herminie

Je viens de regarder une deuxième fois ce reportage et me demandait si Yann avait l'intention d'appareiller Théo avec un chariot ? Ce qui le soulagerait. En tous cas quel plaisir de voir le bonheur de Théo. Il y a de quoi convaincre beaucoup de personnes sceptiques sur ces sauvetages. Alice disait qu'elle voulait envoyer ce reportage en Serbie, et bien elle a tout à fait raison et elle doit être fière de ce qu'elle fait.

----------


## herminie

Excusez moi au sujet de ma question pour le chariot de Théo, je n'avais pas encore lu les 18 pages !

----------


## Mélancolia06

C'est un super beau reportage, bravo a toute la chaine qui s'est formé et qui a permis a Théo d'arriver jusqu'à Yann

----------


## zorkita

Bravo Yann   et....

Bravo Martine

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> Il y a de quoi convaincre beaucoup de personnes sceptiques sur ces
> sauvetages. Alice disait qu'elle voulait envoyer ce reportage en
> Serbie, et bien elle a tout à fait raison et elle doit être fière de ce
> qu'elle fait.


 
Yann, Kim,Alice et tant d'autres un grand

----------


## nann

normalement il y a le son..en tout cas chez moi ça marche avec le son
merci à tous pour tout ce que vous avez fait pour Théo.... il est plein de vie

----------


## flo-12

Un grand bravo à Yann et à l'asso "nobody's dog". J'ai vu hier  le site et la page "hommages" est terrible, j'en avais  les larmes aux yeux.

----------


## vidau.fabienne

j ai tout vu et avec le son    ::   :Embarrassment: k:  :bisous2:  :merci:  :merci:

----------


## mariane

Magnifique le reportage   Très émouvant 
J'en avais les larmes aux yeux en voyant Léo/Théo se traîner tant bien que mal pour s'approcher de la personne qui le filmait au refuge. Ce qu'il a dû souffrir le pauvre toutou là-bas !

Un grand merci à Yann pour son grand  [img]users/1812/19/00/02/smiles/Amour21_.gif[/img] et aussi à NoBody's Dog et Alice et toutes les personnes qui y participent, sans qui ce beau loulou n'aurait pas eu la chance de connaître ce bonheur [img]users/1812/19/00/02/smiles/Bisous04.gif[/img] Sa transformation est sublime et fait très plaisir à voir  

  d'avoir mis en ligne le reportage de 30 Millions d'Amis, car je n'ai pas pu le regarder à la télé et j'en étais bien triste de l'avoir raté.

----------


## tatmikina

la vidéo est sur le site

http://nobodysdog.e-monsite.com/accueil.html

sur la page d'accueil

bon, le souci c'est qu'il est dit que nobodys dog est une asso alors que je l'ai pas créée encore
que martine fait partie de l'asso alors qu'il n'y a pas d'asso

et les eutha de nuit j'ai dit que mon employée m'avait dit qu'elle craignait que ça arrive, pas que c'était arrivé
médias de masse, pas facile de démentir derrière, en espérant que j'aurai pas de problème

j'ai jamais dit non plus que je voulais leur montrer ce reportage
c'est qqn qui a dit ça à ma place
il y a beaucoup d'imprécisions et de choses transformées c'est le danger des médias et des forums
ce qui peut porter beaucoup de préjudices par la suite

je préfère franchement pas leur montrer vu tout ce qui est dit
mais bon, l'essentiel est que Léo est en bonne santé!
et heureux!

l'asso va être créée pendant les vacances de Pâques, cette fois c'est sûr et il est temps, pour qu'on ait un cadre juridique plus solide

----------


## capucine2345

:Embarrassment: k:   pas de soucis Alice question préjudice t'es blindée   :hein2:  :hein2:   et habituée   :hein:  :hein: 

Ce reportage est vraiment super    ::   ::   ::    à LEO et merci YANN   ::   ::  

J'attends avec impatience cette belle et grande assoc qui fera parler d'elle   :kao2:  :kao2:  :kao2:  :kao2:  :kao2:  par ces magnifiques sauvetages et ses très belles histoires  :bave:  :bave:  :bave:

----------


## MARTINE83

je n ai pas dit que je faisais partie de l asso...au reportage ni ailleurs..
j ai dit qu il fallait rencontrer alice ( coupe)
j ai dit que celle qui peut le mieux parler du refuge c est alice....( coupe)
j ai dit que l asso est en cours de creation ..( coupe)
si j ai parle des euthanasies de nuit c est que je l ai lu...
pour les imprecisions ..desolee j ai fait de mon mieux..et je n ai rien transforme..
j ai juste voulu etre percutante!! et essayer de montrer les horreurs de becej..
sachant que beaucoup de choses seraient coupees il fallait bien qu il reste quelque chose...
j ai volontairement pas dit de choses mignonnes..et jolies pour que ca ne soit pas trie..
desolee de ne pas avoir ete a la hauteur..
 j ai juste rendu service ( j ai horreur d etre vue..a fortiori a la tele!!)ca a ete un gros effort pour moi....

----------


## tatmikina

ah Martine je n'ai pas dit que c'était toi!
ils ont fait des coupures, des raccourcis, et amalgames
c'est le risque des médias...
et sources de malentendus

je te suis très reconnaissante

----------


## herminie

Effectivement Alice, ce n'est pas vous qui aviez suggéré d'envoyer le reportage au refuge en Serbie. J'ai commis une erreur, je viens de m'en rendre compte suite à votre remarque.

En tous cas cela n'enlève rien au fait que je trouve que c'est très judicieux et montre l'importance de votre travail à toutes qui vous impliquez.

----------


## tatmikina

les relations avec le refuge là bas sont extrêmement compliquées, le moindre faux pas peut stratégiquement tout foutre en l'air et mettre les chiens en danger, je marche donc sur des oeufs.
l'importance du travail fait ici, ce n'est pas le sujet. je n'ai aucun intérêt à leur montrer.
le tout c'est le bien être des chiens.
et les choses sont trrrrrrrrrrrrrrès compliquées!

mais que Léo soit heureux, ça ça n'a pas de prix et je regarde le docu en boucle pour le voir courir heureux...

----------


## MARTINE83

ok alice   oui theo ( leo) est heureux!  comme tous ceux que tu a ramenes 
ET QUE TU  VAS RAMENER ENCORE  je suis  admirative et je remercie tous ceux qui t aident sur ce post et ailleurs ... ..vous faites une sacree belle equipe!!!!

----------


## MARITE

Que du bonheur ce reportage 
Yan va finir par être champion du monde de course ....
Bravo 
Merci à la personne qui a fait l'enregistrement nous permettant ainsi de voir ce beau reportage

----------


## danyhu

Merveilleux reportage!!!!

Yann ne voulait pas de mâle, pas de labrador et pas un handicapé.... il est servi!

----------


## Daysie433

j'ai vu l'émission en rediffusion en pleine nuit cette semaine et ne peux que dire : bravo Yann, merci pour Théo/léo, j'espère que tu vas vite trouver une maison pour être moins fatigué et que Théo puisse mieux profiter de sa belle vie maintenant  :amour:  il court vite le bougre et est plein de vie c'est super. Chapeau bas Monsieur Yann   ::   merci Tatmikina   :Embarrassment: k:  que d'amour envers ces petits traumatisés........continuez ainsi cela vaut la peine pour tous ceux qui sont encore à sauver.  :bisous3:

----------


## chupachup

Merci Martine   ::

----------


## MARTINE83

merci!! choupa suis contente de l avoir fait!!
pour beaucoup de raisons!! alice becej les loulous partis au ciel!!  yann leo et vous qui aidez alice!!!

----------


## betty42

oui moi aussi je me suis repassée en boucle le reportage 

tellement émouvant 

un grand merci Yann Martine bien sur Alice et toute l 'équipe

----------


## tatmikina

et à betty42! qui a beaucoup aidé!

----------


## zorkita

Comment va le beau Léo depuis son apparation en star de télé   ?

----------


## tatmikina

loulouk a essayé de joindre Yann et je lui ai envoyé des mails...
pas de nouvelles
peut être martine 83, as tu des nouvelles à nous transmettre?

----------


## vidau.fabienne

et moi je suis bien contente d avoir retrouvé le post parce qu en tapant leo il venait plus , je voulais envoyé un lien pour un harnais pour l arriere train et qui m a l air top ; va falloir que je retrouve le post ou j ai vu ce lien  bises au pepere et a yann   ::   ::

----------


## MARTINE83

j en prends et revient vers vous

----------


## loulouk

martine si je pouvais avoir ne privé un numéro pour contacter yann, celui que j'ai ne doit plus être bon, j'ai beosin de le joindre pour l'identification de léo

----------


## tatmikina

Comment va le Léo?

----------


## MARTINE83

je tel a yann et vient vous dire

----------


## MARTINE83

leo theo va tres bien selon la maman de yann au tel 
yann a appris a appuyer sur la vessie de theo pour lui vider dehors sinon il a toujours les couches dedans 
je vais essayer d aller un dimanche matin rejoindre yann au parc pour prendre des photos et vous les mettre ici je ne promet pas quand ...

----------


## loulouk

merci pour les nouvelles

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Vous donnerez le bonjour à Yann que je ne connais que par le reportage mais j'ai de l'admiration pour de telles personnes
Cela ne doit pas être facile 
Caresses à son adorable compagnon   ::   ::   ::

----------


## vidau.fabienne

petard ce yan quel gd bonhomme aussi , apprendre a vider la vessie de son loulou ,   ::    si c est pas de l amour ca     :Embarrassment: k:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:

----------


## MARTINE83

ho oui!!! yann est super!!! ok marathon je transmettrai!!!

----------


## betty42

oui un grand bravo à Yann  
je suis super contente de ces bonnes nouvelles 

il ne sert pas du chariot ? Léothéo en a peur ??

bonjour à Yann et Martine 

grosses caresses à Léothéo

----------


## loulouk

j'avais eu yann au téléphone y'a quelques temps, apparemment leo n'est pa sà l'aie avec le systeme de chariot, il semble mal adapté pour un chien de son gabarit, 
leo préfère le systeme de l'écharpe

----------


## betty42

ok ok c 'est vrai que dans le reportage Yann se débrouille super bien avec le système écharpe 

le tout c 'est que Léothéo soit heureux et c 'est le cas 

Martine si tu peux

----------


## tatmikina



----------


## vidau.fabienne

il y a des harnais pour loulou handicapé pour l arriere train qui sont bien faits parce que je ne sais pas trop comment yann a combiner son systeme d echarpes  mais  les harnais proposés sont apparemment tres confortables pour le dessous du ventre , l entrejambe etc mais aussi pour le maitre qui le regle a sa hauteur sans etre obligé de marcher un peu courbé pour promener loulou ,bises   :bisous2:  aux 2 winners    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## meriem

Alors ces photos

----------


## MARTINE83

alors?? pas pu degager du temps pour y aller

----------


## momo

Comment se fait il que nous n ayons plus de nouvelles de LEO?

----------


## MARTINE83

parce que je manque de temps et yann son pc a bueuguer cher et qu il a perdu ses identifiants tout!!!! donc il m a dit au tel qu il ne vient pas sur rescue il m a dit que leo va bien

----------


## betty42

merci martine

gros bisous à tous

----------


## anniec



----------


## vidau.fabienne

toujours pas trouvé une petite maison   j espere que tout les 2 vont bien gros bisous les petits mecs

----------


## MARTINE83

non

----------


## allessandra47

tout ce que vous avez pu faire et je ne regretterai jamais d avoir pu contacter l asso de 30millions d amis pour raconter l histoire de leo Theo...   Il faut perseverer et continuer a oeuvrer car cela n ' est pas vain...  vive la mascotte theo mais n oublions pas les autres... 

Si yann a besoin de quoi que ce soit faites le savoir! bisous a tout les deux ainsi qu à ses boules de poil!

----------


## MARTINE83

yann a besoin d une petite maison avec jardin pour theo ...  et d autres choses en mp....

----------


## dadatsun

comment peut on aider yann ???

----------


## chupachup

Comment va Leo ? nous n'avons plus de nouvelles
Pourrait on avoir des photos ?
Merci beaucoup

----------


## MARTINE83

non chupachup impossible 
je me bats pour ma chienne jour et nuit depuis 1 mois et demi 
je ne peux pas aller voir leo theo je suis desolee    ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

qu est ce qu elle a ta louloute ma martine    ::   , envoie moi un mp si c est confidentiel , gros bisous , léo est bien chez son papa on en doute pas   :bisous3:

----------


## MARTINE83

oui leo est chez yann il est heureux je tel regulierement cet ete il l a mene se baigner a la plage   :amour: 
fafa je te mp plus tard demain ce soir suis hs je vais m occuper d elle puis essayer de dormir quand elle dort

----------


## Coline54

Grosses caresses a Léo quand tu le verras Martine et j'espère que ta louloute va se rétablir très vite    ::

----------


## betty42

merci martine pour les nouvelles 

super contente pour théo    ::  

 ::   ::   Yann

----------


## tatmikina

Merci Martine de faire le relais, malgré toutes tes préoccupations.
Ce qui nous ennuie, c'est pour l'identification de Léo, ce n'est toujours pas fait, et il nous faut ce papier pour boucler son dossier...

----------


## MARTINE83

alice je vais cet aprem tel a notre veto commun et voir deja ce qu il est possibl de faire poour avancer les choses

----------


## tatmikina

merci Martine, t'assures

----------


## MARTINE83

j ai recu de yann 3 photos superbes de theo leo a la plage mais ne peut les mettre ici qui m aide???  :hein2:

----------


## loulouk

je veux bien, tu as mon mail ?

----------


## MARTINE83

non  :Frown:  merci loulouk!!!

----------


## MARTINE83

photos envoyees a chupachup    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## MARTINE83

vous allez voir comme il est beauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu il vient d avoir ses rappels vaccins et mange a present des croquettes gastro intestinal car a eu des soucis de ....mais c est regle 
pour aller se baigner ils prennent un bateau sur le port de toulon et hop la plage ou c est autorise ...

----------


## loulouk

léo à la plage   ::  






on aurait pas pris un peu d'embonpoint ?    ::

----------


## loulouk

ils sont craquants tous les deux comme ça   :kao3:

----------


## MARTINE83

bin oui....il est un peu au regime c est depuis la castration..   ::

----------


## loulouk

il profite de la vie    ::  

ça ne l'empêche pas d'être mignon    ::   :amour4:

----------


## MARTINE83

merci a loulouk et chupachup!!! pour l aide apportee    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## loulouk

pas de problèmes, on est là pour ça    ::

----------


## danyhu

Quelle chance il a Léo d'être tombé sur un maître comme Yann!!!!   

A-t-il trouvé une petite maison?

----------


## vidau fabienne

je suis tres contente de voir léo autant en forme ( dans tout les sens du terme    ::   ::   ::   ), il a beaucoup promené sur sa banniere avec moi ,le pépere, jusqu a ce qu on soit sur que finalement yann serait le seul adorable papa que le bibou pourrait trouver   :: il est superbe et le blanc beige    ::   :Embarrassment: k:  magnifique de voir ce que léo peut vivre , je suis toute emue de voir ca , d autant plus que physiquement c est pas evident de gerer pour yann qui souffrait du dos me semble t il   :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :merci:

----------


## anniec

:bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:

----------


## aline3405

Je suis admirative du dévouement et de l'amour que Yann donne à Léo!!!! Le loulou a l'air épanoui, heureux, bien dans ses pattounes...!   :amour3:  C'est l'histoire de Yann et de Léo qui m'a donnée envie de me rendre sur le site Nobody's dog. Son témoignage sur les chiens de refuge m'avait émue au plus haut point et j'ai voulu voir ces loulous qui attendaient dans le froid, la faim et la peur que leur ange gardien Alice les sorte de là... J'ai craqué pour la petite bouille de Stajski et je n'ai jamais regretté mon choix depuis.
Donc je tiens à remercier Yann et Léo, c'est aussi grâce à eux que Stajski est avec moi aujourd'hui!!    ::

----------


## MARTINE83

oui aline quand on a fait  cette emission avec yann ..( on etait pas vraiment a l aise devant la camera) c  etait pour montrer ce qu est la vie des chiens en serbie je suis heureuse que grace a ca tu ai sauve un loulou!!!   ::  
non yann n a pas trouve de maison et oui il est devoue et aimant    ::   c est un gars super!! il nourrit et sauve les chats du quartier!!!   :Embarrassment: k:  et m a tel ce soir pour sauver un jeune chien maltraite par ses voisins ( je l ai adresse a 1 asso amie )

----------


## vidau fabienne

martine je n ose pas trop te demander des nouvelles de lola , tu en es ou avec la puce  :hein2:  :bisous3:  :bisous3:

----------


## almasola53

Quel changement ! Rien à voir avec le pauvre chien que j'ai vu à son arrivée à Villejuif en décembre dernier. On croirait que ce n'est pas du tout le même chien. Bravo Yann, d'avoir sauvé la vie de ce beau Léo.

----------


## martinesch

Oui, rien à voir avec le Léo arrivé à Villejuif, dont Armelle a pris soin jusqu'à son co-voiturage - A l'arrivée, Yann a pu le prendre dans ses bras, presque sans effort ... je pense qu'il aurait plus de mal maintenant !!

Quel bonheur de les voir heureux   :amour:

----------


## MARTINE83

martine yann continue a porter theo leo...a cause de son handicap..

----------


## betty42

merci à vous  pour les photos 

superbe théo   ::    elles sont émouvantes ces photos 

encore bravo à tous
 toute cette merveilleuse chaîne ce super sauvetage de Noël

oui apparemment jamais pu adapter le chariot ce doit pas être évident

----------


## MARTINE83

il a toujours eu peur du charriot ..   ::   ::

----------


## betty42

oui martine dès le départ tu nous l 'avais dit

pas grave apparemment Yann a un bon système mais plus fatigant pour lui ..

plein de bisous à tous

----------


## momo

Quel bonheur de voir ces jolies photos de THEO et de sa copine tous les deux entourés par leur MERVEILLEUX papa   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Yann,  :merci:  pour tout ce bonheur que vous offrez à ce beau THEO   ::   ::   ::

----------


## maruska

pour Théo!

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Cet homme est formidable

----------


## capucine2345

Bonne fêtes de fin d'année à THEO LEO et YANN
J'espère que l'année 2011 leur apportera la maison tant rêvé

 :amour:   ::   :amour:   ::   :amour: 

cette histoire est exemplaire    ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

c est vrai que yann est exemplaire et on ne peut que lui souhaiter tout le bonheur du monde avec le bibou  et  les autres 4 pattes , et pleins d amour et de bisous et de calinous a vous distribuer ,   ::   ::   :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:

----------


## MARTINE83

bonnes fetes a tous !!!!!!!

----------


## anniec

:bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:

----------


## Coline54

Bonne année à Yann et Léo-Théo et une maison pour eux en 2011  :bisous3:

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Des nouvelles récentes du duo???

----------


## momo

Passez de bonnes fetes de fin d année Yann et toute ta jolie famille   ::   ::   ::  
Une maison pour 2011 ce serai le réve pour tout le monde   :Embarrassment: k: 
 ::   ::   THEO et tous tes amis.

----------


## betty42

BONNES FETES A TOUS 

 ::  

BISOUS A YANN LEOTHEO ET MARTINE 83

----------


## MARTINE83

la cata!!!!!!!!! help!!!!!!!
http://rescue.forumactif.com/t315304-re ... se#6968047
yann est a l hopital!!!!!!!!! besoin d aide svp!!!
j ai ete avertie ce matin par sa mere ...j y suis allee de suite ..j ai besoin de creer un reseau de solidarite pour sortir leo theo....il a ses couches mais a besoin de sortir balader ...sinon ...   ::   ::   meme si et quand..yann sort de l hopital il va falloir l assister pour les sorties du moins pendant 1 moment ..j ai trouve 1 benevol le matin et 1 l apres midi ..mais je dois payer les bus ..5.60 par jour pour 1 et 2.80 pour l autre ..je ne peux pas toute seule de plus il reste peu de croquettes yann les commande sur internet ce sont des vir******* light adulte dog 13kg 500 
comment je fais?? et il n est pas la......je vous en prie aidez moi !!!!!a aider yann et leo theo ...

----------


## anniec

Loin de Toulon..

Que peut-on faire pour aider ? Commander des croquettes ?

----------


## MARTINE83

oui merci adresse de yann en mp si tu veux    ::

----------


## chupachup

La mère de yann ne peut pas les commander les croquettes ?

----------


## MARTINE83

non ne sait pas se sevir du pc ...et de plus ils sont a sec..yann n a pas ete paye depui s juin...et elle fait des menages mais la ne peut y aller....yann bosse chez lui ..a domicile leo theo n a pas l habitude d etre seul..donc doit rester a la maison don elle ne peut rentrer d argent c est la m...!!! totale!!!!!j ai besoin d aide la...

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Fais ta demande dans une autre rubrique car là tu ne vas pas toucher grand monde à part ceux qui suivent l'histoire
Pour ma part j'ai des parrainages en route impossible d'aider + 

Faut faire des affichettes pour mettre chez le véto, les boutiques les poteaux dans les rues PARTOUT
sa maman peut peut être le faire
Sinon il n'est pas sous asso ce chien???

----------


## MARTINE83

la maman agee a deja trop a faire ..elle le fait tres bien d ailleurs...chienne 6 chats 1 cochon d inde....
il y a du monde qui suivait theoleo je suis etonnee mais il vont surement venir    ::  
ils n ont pas du recevoir les alertes   merci a toi   :amour:

----------


## vidau fabienne

moi j ai passe le lien sur  les posts ou je reponds    ::   vous avez des nouvelles de yann   ::   :merci:

----------


## MARTINE83

yann toujours a lui faire des examens ..ils cherchent....il a vomi tres fonce...maux de tete epouvantables nausees permanentes perte d equilibre...a perdu l audition d 1 oreille...n a pa pu manger depuis 2 jours ..n a pas faim
merci fafa !!

----------


## vidau fabienne

::   pauvre yann , si tu l as au telephone ou autre dis lui nos meilleurs sentiments  pour lui

----------


## Yzarah

Nous qui sommes loin de Toulon, comment pouvons-nous vous venir en aide ?  :hein: 

Appel aux dons, commande de nourriture, de couches pour Theo/Leo, ... ??? 

 ::

----------


## MARTINE83

j ai trouve 1 asso qui veut bien faire le relais pour si vous voulez aider 
je vais prendre quelqu un 1 boite qui sort les animaux je ne sais pas combien ca coute je viens vous le dire ..
.si vous voulez aider pour les couches et bouffe voici mettez bien pour theoleo merci ...je me demene au max pour lui ne me laissez pas seule 

paypal [email=ufpnfc@hotmail.fr:2uu4qdkq]ufpnfc@hotmail.fr[/email:2uu4qdkq]
asso eden'ou
9 rue esprit requien 84000 Avignon

----------


## MARTINE83

merci fafa    ::

----------


## Coline54

Ne t'inquiètes pas Martine, demain normalement tu devrais recevoir l'enveloppe et on ne te lachera pas   ::

----------


## MARTINE83

merci coline   :amour:  :amour:  :amour: 
avec l asso c est plus facile ouff ..pour les transferts de dons

----------


## anniec

Sac de croquettes commandé. Il sera livré chez Martine.

Courage à Yann et  amitiés à tous ceux qui lui viennent en aide   :bisous2:

----------


## MARTINE83

m   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   merci annie !!! c est formidable!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## POLKA67

30  envoyés par lien paypal, qui prend la relève ?

----------


## Yzarah

20 qui sont partis au courrier ce matin.

Courage Leo/Theo !!!    ::

----------


## POLKA67

Merci Yzarah  :amour: 

J'espère que d'autres vont encore suivre, tout don est utile   :Stick Out Tongue: lusun:   :Stick Out Tongue: lusun:

----------


## Yzarah

De rien c'est bien normal ...

Je n'ai pas pu donner grand chose, avec l'arrivée de Mozna nous avons eu quelques frais vétérinaire ce mois-ci ... Mais j'espère sincèrement que d'autres vont suivre ...

1, 5, 10 ... 20  il n'y a pas de petites sommes alors n'hésitez pas vous tous !    :Stick Out Tongue: lusun: 

Pour Yann et Leo/Theo    ::

----------


## Shanel11

bonsoir je fais un don de 10 euros par paypal   :amour:

----------


## cantalouve

je viens d'envoyer un don de 20 euros via paypal ,j espere que ca aura marché ,parce que je suis pas tres doué    ::   ::

----------


## Shanel11

J'ai fait un article sur FB , :
http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_i ... 5935461144

Martine dites moi s'il y a des choses qui sont à modifiés ou autres    ::  
 ::

----------


## MARTINE83

ho puree!! vous etes hyper    ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiii 
je suis emue    ::  
 je viens d arriver ..du boulot je suis allee cet aprem voir theo et presnter a annick et theo christine et olivia tout s est bien passe !!!? olivia et christine vont assurer a 2 le mardi matin et le vendredi aprem ?( theo pese 28kg .....
jjean luc assure lundi matin mercedi matin jeudi matin vendredi matin samedi matin et dimanche matin 
titia et moi lundi aprem titia mardi aprem mercredi aprem jeudi aprem samedi aprem je fais dimanche aprem 
aurelie assure tous les soirs il faut l aider la degager un peu ainsi que jean luc..
julia y va demain avec titia pour voir et verra ou elle se met 
il faut encore du monde  :Frown: 
j ai etabli un planing et chacun y met sa dispo pour theo

----------


## vidau fabienne

tu vois martine la pa ca peut etre ca aussi    :Embarrassment: k:  imagine yann et léo   ::    si tu n avais pas continué le combat apres blacky    ::   tu es un ange  :ange2:   toi aussi mais sur terre et tu assumes comme un chef    :Embarrassment: k: 
pt moral ce soir mon loulou va mal hier je lui ai donné 2 calmi***** pour le tranquiliser un peu vu que ca fait 15 jours qu il prend la nuit pour le jour , j etais passé chez la veto et en passant  a la pharmacie pour moi j ai cru bien faire en prenant un pt tranquillissant , il est shooté complet , le hic c est qu il dort dort et ne boit pas impossible de lui faire ouvrir la gueule juste 4 seringues apres midi , j ai tres peur ,la veto l a vu , coeur bon   :Embarrassment: k:  pas d avc ( je croyais ca quand je l ai vu se trainer etc , faut qu il boive    ::   bon allez on squatte plus le post du pt pere bon courage et bises a tous    ::   ::

----------


## MARTINE83

fafa merci    ::   ::   pour ton loulou il doit boire !! il faut !!!!pas de cal mi vet non ...mouille lui les babines et donne lui toutes les heures au pire fais le perfuser un peu  doucement ...pour l hydrater tous les vieux chiens font ca ce sont les joies de la viellesse  moi c est comme ca ici on s y habitue aux petits bruits des pattes la nuit 
j espere que ca va aller    :Embarrassment: k:  bisou fafa    ::  
je revois les posts et fait un tit etat des lieux    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## MARTINE83

voila c est fait 80 euros    :Embarrassment: k:   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :merci:  :merci:  :merci:  :merci:  :merci:  :merci:  :merci:

----------


## MARITE

Je viens d'envoyer 30 euros par PAYPAL 
Toute mon amitié à Yann et caresse au toutou

----------


## MARTINE83

merci!!!!!!!!   ::   ca fait 110 euros !!!! c est super    ::   ::   ::   ::   on va y arriver les tours des sorties s organisent aussi leo theo a ses 3 sorties par jour il reste que aurelie a 7 soirs a assurer ca fait beaucoup....et jean luc 6 matins il nous faut trouver plus de benevoles ..yann a encore des examens digestifs a faire et il ne peut encore tenir debout ..vertiges et vomissements les docteurs cherchent...j ai pu lui parler 3 mn je l ai rassure et lui ai dit votre magnifique elan d amour il etait emu  tres emu..il vous remercie a tous    ::   ::   ::

----------


## POLKA67

Génial, quelle organisation et tout ça dans l'urgence !  :applause2:  :applause2: 

Maintenant il faudrait encore quelques bénévoles pour soulager... car sortir THEO/LEO n'est pas une mince affaire + changement couches...

Manque plus que des bonnes nouvelles de Yann !

----------


## capucine2345

Prompt rétablissement à YANN, bien dûre épreuve encore celle là    ::  

 ::   ::   ::   ::    pour cette belle chaine    ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

j ai vu une video avec une espece de fofolette et un beau gosse roux qui roule dans un chariot ah mince c etait toi peut etre martine    ::   ::   et le teoleo qui voulait bien essayer son bolide    :Embarrassment: k:  ,  s il l accepte ce sera peut etre plus facile physiquemernt pour ceux qui oeuvrent dans cette superbe chaine de solidarité    ::   ::   des nouvelles de yann depuis hier   :merci:   ::   ::

----------


## chupachup

Des petites vidéos de Leo avec Martine, des bénévoles et son chariot !!!

[flash=425,350:1mh0bb5x]http://www.youtube.com/v/bXci8yrugDI[/flash:1mh0bb5x]

[flash=425,350:1mh0bb5x]http://www.youtube.com/v/2iCiOlpNoW8[/flash:1mh0bb5x]

[flash=425,350:1mh0bb5x]http://www.youtube.com/v/yQrDufjcOX8[/flash:1mh0bb5x]

Merci à tous pour votre mobilisation !!!   ::

----------


## Youki

C'est génial de voir ça  :amour: 
Encore bravo pour ce magnifique élan de solidarité  :merci:

----------


## Coline54

Wouawww Léo en chariot, ca va largement soulager Yann quand il sera guéri (des nouvelles de lui ?)
Martine as tu recu mon enveloppe ?

----------


## oli83

juste   :applause2:  :applause2:  :applause2:  pour le chariot de léo    ::   demain balade avec lui.  Des news de yann  :ben:  sa va mieux,?

----------


## loulouk

c'est génial que léo accepte enfin ce chariot    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## POLKA67

Je ne sais pas comment faisait Yann sans le chariot  mais il doit avoir un bras hyper musclé...  :ange2: 

Merci OLI, cela va te changer de ton poids plume tout brillant,  pas moyen de porter THEO/LEO lorsqu'il fatiguera...   ::  

Il ne manque plus que des nouvelles rassurantes pour Yann...

----------


## MARTINE83

alors j arrive enfin !! a venir vous repondre ....   ::  
oli merci!!!!! oui tu va te regaler anni ck te montrera comment l y mettre avec christine ca sera top par contre il ne veut pas avancer si annick ne marche pas devant ...
coline excuse moi oui j ai bien recu merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii   ::   ::   ::  
fafa mdrr fofolette oui c est tout moi ca   :lol2: 
polka oui tres muscle    :Embarrassment: k: 
cet apres midi ce coquin de theo est parti cher au carton sur un gros chien noir ...  :lol2:  si je ne tenais pas la laisse il y allait il se sent libre sur ce chariot c est super !!!!
il a pique un sprint pour rejoindre annick la maman de yann   :amour3: 
pour yann il a voulu sortir de l hopital il n en pouvait plus il est tres faible ..tres ...
.il a craque cet aprem devant nous ..remerciant il est tres gene de ce qu on fait pour lui ..si on l ecoute ( et on ne l ecoute pas ) il reprend en main tout !!! mais il vacille sur ses jambes je l ai retenu 2 fois cet aprem 
oli ne l ecoute pas s il te dis que ce n est pas la peine de venir ...il est comme ca yann toujours peur de gener ..
nous on lui a dit on sera la tant que tu ne sera pas gueri complet  c est comme ca on ne vous lache pas ..si tu as 1 malaise avec theo dehors tu met le chien en danger et toi aussi alors on reste la ...   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## MARTINE83

sur les videos quand vous le voyez s arreter c est qu il cherche annick la maman de yann il faut qu elle marche devant lui il est habitue comme ca...  :hein2:

----------


## laikalou

Aussi petite enveloppe envoyée ce week-end .....

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Pas facile  tout çà Espérons que l'aventure de Yann et Léo va se poursuivre dans les meilleures conditions

----------


## prem's

*Je suis désolée, j'ai un peu "tranchée dans le tas" pour les messages, dur de séparer les messages de soutien de la vie privée de Yann.

Je vous laisse re donner des nouvelles de la santé de Leo/theo et de Yann (sans rentrer dans les détails), ainsi que vos messages de soutien.   k:*

----------


## prem's

*Je suis désolée, j'ai un peu "tranchée dans le tas" pour les messages, dur de séparer les messages de soutien de la vie privée de Yann.

Je vous laisse re donner des nouvelles de la santé de Leo/theo et de Yann (sans rentrer dans les détails), ainsi que vos messages de soutien.   k:*

----------


## MARTINE83

pas de soucis prems....pas de soucis... yann va mieux beaucoup mieux...il a garde le benevole des sorties du matin
theo va bien il est heureux d avoir retrouve son maitre et sa petite vie 
je suis heureuse d avoir pu sortir ces deux etres de la catastrophe ou ils se sont trouves et d avoir pu aide leo theo et yann 
mon role est termine

----------


## anniec

Merci Martine pour votre action   :bisous2: 
Je suis heureuse d'avoir participé à cet élan de solidarité. 
Longue et heureuse vie à Yann et Théo    ::   ::   ::

----------


## MARTINE83

mer ci a toi    ::   ::   ::   ::    annie et a tous ceux qui ont aide yann et theo leo   :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour: 
yann est de mieux en mieux .....   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## vidau fabienne

t as recu la carte martine pour yann c est juste un pt mot mais il vient du coeur

----------


## MARTINE83

cc fafa ouiiiiiiiiiiiii recu hier de toi et virginie du 54 merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Coline54

Cool ben ça n'a pas trainé pour une fois    ::

----------


## laikalou

Oui un tout grand merci Martine pour toute cette coordination autour de Yann. On lui tient les pouces pour que tout continue d'aller de mieux en mieux

----------


## MARTINE83

je vous ai dit sur un precedent post que theoleo avait fait le fou avec moi  enjouant et qu il avait eu des reactions au  niveau de ses pattes arrieres  quand je lui ai gratouille sous les pattes  (entre les cousinets )
et bien cela s est reprodui avec la soeur de christine 1 des benevoles de theoleo    :Embarrassment: k: 
la soeur l a donc papouille.. masse ..et notre coquin a aime ca!!!! les 4 fers en l air 
1 idee commune a germee..et si ...????? et si il avait quelque chose a faire??? pour rendre a ce chien quelque chose.....  :hein2: 
 christine vient de me tel...et nous sommes du meme avis elle a pris contact avec son veto lui a tout explique il faut savoir que theoleo est depuis 1 an chez yann que cet accident a du arrive il y a 1 an et demi.....en serbie..
le veto va voir theoleo mardi il va teste  des trucs et dira s il y a lieu de faire un scann
 car seule 1 radio a ete faite depuis qu il est arrive en france ...
.et des tests sommaires avaient ete faits devant moi sur un chien mort de trouille chez un veto inconnu dans un endroit inconnu dans un pays inconnu.
.j ai vu ces tests et j ai refait ces tests chez yann( bon pas comme un veto bien sur...) en jouant avec theoleo sur sa couette 
et j ai vu ses reactions....visage etonne remuait les pattes regardait la patte que je chatouillait en froncant son front ..  :lol2: 
si par bonheur ce veto hyper gentil trouvait 1 chance ...il faudrait trouver 250 euros pour offrir a theoleo 1 chance de SAVOIR si on peut envisager quelque chose 
rien n est fait rien n est dit il faut attendre mardi 
voila les nouvelles    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## vidau fabienne

oh bonne mére  martine va savoir si pour une fois les dieux pouvaient aider ces 2 la , je crois que on mobilisera le forum entier pour les aider , tiens nous au jus

----------


## almasola53

Ce serait merveilleux que Léo/Théo puisse retrouver l'usage de ses pattes.
On en est pas encore là, mais vu qu'il a l'air d'avoir des sensations au niveau de ses pattes, il y a un petit espoir.
Je croise les doigts.

----------


## zorkita

L'histoire de Shouki (http://rescue.forumactif.com/t299723-ai ... t-de-vivre) peut redonner de l'espoir pour que Théo remarche, en plus ses maîtresses ont l'appareil de rééducation qu'elles utilisaient sur Shouki donnant des stimulations électiques pour remuscler les jambes, peut-être cela vaut la peine de les contacter pour voir si elles peuvent le prêter à Yann?

Il leur a fallut beaucoup de patience et d'amour mais grâce à leurs efforts, Shouki remarche.

----------


## vidau fabienne

oui c est sur que shouki est le plus bel exemple de "pt miracle " , bien sur on en est pas la mais
ca merite d etre exploité s il y a un espoir

----------


## catis

Je ne sais pas ou vous étes,mais il y a un super neurologue à l'ecole veto de Nantes...
Et s'il a des  reflexes,il faut commencer les electrostimulations,peut-être se remusclera t-il?et peut-être est-il opérable?oui,Shouki est un bel exemple de cas désespéré,tous les vetos voulaient l'euthanasier...alors les veto de ville,merçi bien...à part les vaccins,il faut mieux les éviter pour les cas graves,et aller voir les spécialistes,ils vont vous raconter des conneries,que c'est inopérable,simplement parce-que ils ne savent pas opérer ce genre de cas...et que ça les emmer*e...enfin,à vous de voir...

----------


## catis

En prime je vous met un lien vers un petit post ou nous sommes plusieurs cas de hernies discales,avec nos craintes et nos interrogations.
http://rescue.forumactif.com/t257546-he ... temoignage

----------


## vidau fabienne

il y a un tres gd specialiste sur marseille pour tout ce qui est orthopédie etc on va voir ce que le veto des filles sur place dit et je pense que s il n est pas apte a pousser plus loins ses competences il fera comme mon veto qui nous avait envoyé lui méme sur marseille chez mr Ca-----d
on va attendre mardi et les conclusions du veto pour se prendre a esperer merci maman shouki d etre passé sur le post de léo

----------


## catis

C'est un neurologue qu'il faut voir,pas un orthopédiste,un orthopédiste va tout faire pour améliorer la vie de ce chien dans cet état(chariot etc...il a déjà..)un neurologue va chercher la cause de la paralysie et si c'est opérable...méfiez vous vraiment des charlatans appelés veto,je sais,je suis méchante,mais j'ai craché au moins 400 euros en visites,medocs,foutage de gue**le,et il faut aller voir un neurologue canin reconnu et  sérieux...j'aurais gagné du temps,de l'argent et des mois de rééducation si mes abrutis de veto ne m'avaient pas laissé trainé comme ils ont fait...et j'en ai vu 4,tous ceux du coin,méfiez vous vraiment,ils n'y connaissent rien en neurologie et ne veulent pas l'admettre...et oui,je suis dure,mais en connaissance de cause...

----------


## jaspée

tiens, tiens, vous ici ma belle Isa... je viens de reussir à ma connecter, pas facile dans ce trou perdu, et je suis tombée sur le site de theo et de yann... j'avais suivi son histoire (avant la tienne d'ailleurs) mais je n'etais pas encore inscrite... a l'époque
Enfin bref, je constate que le loulou aurait une certaine sensibilité au niveau des pattes et je me disais que j'allais mettre un petit mot pour parler de Shouki... et que vois-je sur la page suivante... les 2 mémères à Shoukinette !! trop cool !!
c'est super de voir cette histoire se continuer avec tous les espoirs que cela génère... théo est jeune, et s'il y a possibilité de récupération, ce serait   :kao1: 
gros    ::    a yann et papouille à Théo, et bravo à tous ceux qui les entourent si bien !!

----------


## vidau fabienne

merci les filles de passer sur le post de pt léo   son histoire d amour avec yann est a l image de celle de shouki avec ses 2 mamans , de l amour de l amour

----------


## CHANTALNORD

Bonjour, fidèle lectrice et admiratrice de l'histoire de shooky je suis bien sûr arrivée sur ce forum. Franchement je pense qu'il faut écouter Isa. En effet, mon véto connait très bien celui de Nantes car il l'a connu lors de ses études. Il dit qu'il est vraiment très fort, je ne sais plus son nom mais Isa l'a . En fait il avait même proposé de venir dans le Nord pour opérer un jeune chien. Il y avait un risque lors de l'opération et les propriétaires ont préféré euthanasier leur chien!!!!! mais tout cela pour vous dire comment ce véto est super sympa et aussi surtout très professionnel, très fort dans le domaine de la micro chirurgie et pas très cher. Je pense qu'il faut essayer en premier temps de prendre contact avec lui, lui détailler le problème et envisager avec lui une solution. Je suis cette histoire et tenez moi au courant. Mais surtout contactez ce véto pour donner toutes ses chances à petit trésor,bonne journée à toutes et à tous

----------


## vidau fabienne

je penserai tres fort au gros pour sa visite véto  a yann , sa maman et les 4 pattes

----------


## MARTINE83

yann a repris sa vie en mains les bene voles ont fini leur mission  merci a tous !!!!!   :Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k:   ::   ::   ::   et tenez vous bien.....l ascenceur est en panne yann descend et remonte leotheo 4 fois par jour dans ses bras.....ce n est pas de l amour ca??????   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## MARTINE83

oups oublie.....5 etages....   ::   ::   ::

----------


## anniec

:bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:

----------


## vidau fabienne

que yann se méfie il doit y aller mollo c est pas une bricole son pt malaise , enfin j espere qu il sait se ménager

----------


## MARTINE83

j espere aussi fafa j espere ...je devrais aller le voir lundi ou dimanche prochain lui amener des boites chats je vous dirai comment je l ai trouve sinon au tel sa voix est meilleure et mon titi leotheo me manque    ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Yzarah

Je suis contente de voir que Yann se porte mieux ... Mais effectivement 5 étages avec un loulou dans les bras alors qu'il est encore en convalescence, est-ce bien raisonnable ?!  :hein: 

Sinon Yann a-t-il reçu les croquettes, dons, petits mots et autres formes de soutien que nous lui avons envoyés ?

En tout cas une chose est sur, cette belle chaine de solidarité me réconcilie avec l'être humain ...    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## jaspée

Quel courage il a, et quelle santé !! 5 étages avec ces kilos de poils a porter.. Bravo Yann, t'es un grand Monsieur et Théo a beaucoup de chance    ::   ::

----------


## betty42

oui super contente que Yann retrouve la forme 

mais en effet qu 'il ne fasse pas d'imprudence 

 :bisous3:  :bisous3: 
grosses caresses à léothéo

----------


## laikalou

> et mon titi leotheo me manque


Ah lala, ça ne m'étonne pas. Quand on s'investit avec autant de coeur et donner autant de temps comme tu l'as fait Martine, il y a des sacrés liens qui se font  ...


Et c'est vrai prudence tout de même à Yann, enfin c'est facile à dire derrière son ordi, ce n'est pas nous qui avons la panne d'ascenseur...

----------


## MARTINE83

leo theo ne remarchera pas...   ::   .on a essaye au moins de voir toutes les chances..voici le message de christine 

salut Martine! le véto est venu, il a fait les tests, malheureusement des terminaisons nerveuses n'étant plus reliées au cerveau, Théo ne pourra plus marcher sur ses pattes arrières, les réactions qu'on a constatées sont juste des réflexes nerveux, il lui a quand même fait une injection de cotisone pour enrayer une éventuelle infection au niveau de la colonne mais il a peu d'espoir d'avoir un résultat. Désolée tu dois être aussi déçue que moi ;... bisou

----------


## Coline54

Dommage.... mais bon Yann doit continuer à mettre Léo dans le chariot (enfin quand l'ascenseur refonctionnera) il faut absolument qu'il se préserve un maximum

----------


## jaspée

quel dommage, a force de voir des miracles se produirent.. on y croyait un petit peu... mais l'essentiel est qu'il soit en bonne santé et que ce "foutu ascenseur" soit réparé... 
tout plein d'encouragement à toi Yann, et plein de papouilles à ton poilu !    ::

----------


## MARTINE83

l ascenceur est repare je viens d avoir annick la maman au tel    :Embarrassment: k: 
yann va de mieux en mieux    :Embarrassment: k:  merci a christine pour avoir fait deplacer ce veto hyper gentil chez yann pour theo qui s est laisse examine les 4 fers en l air pour les tests ce toutou est une fortune!!!!!  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour: 
betty  :amour:   laikalou   :amour:  coline  :amour:  annie   :amour:   a vous toutes merci    ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :amour:

----------


## anniec

::   Martine 

Bonne chance à Yann et Théo    ::

----------


## oli83

Merci a Christine pour  Théo:léo  ,deçu bien sur du verdict du véto.   :ben:   Mais avec une famille comme Yann et sa maman ,il n'y a que du bonheur pour leurs animaux   ::   ::   ::    des gens  formidables    :Stick Out Tongue: oignee:   ::   caresses aux  loulous     :bulldog:  et aux   :chatnon:  :chatnon:  :chatnon:  :chatnon:  :chatnon:  un bonne journée a tous    ::   une grande balade  avec les benévoles et les toutous de tous et a organisé    :Embarrassment: k:  .bonne journée a tous   ::    Olivia

----------


## betty42

oui un peu déçue du verdict du véto

mais bon léothéo est tellement entouré    ::   ::  

bravo à vous toutes et tous
 bonne santé à Yann

----------


## vidau fabienne

bien sur décue aussi mais comme tout le monde dit avec sa gde famille de coeur de yann et aux gens superbes qui ont été la et qui seront la quoiqu il arrive le bibou a une chance extraordinaire de vivre une vie aussi epanouie malgré tout , reste juste a esperer que ce foutu ascenseur fasse pas des siennes tout les 8 jours pour preserver yann et sa maman

----------


## anniec

:bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:

----------


## vidau fabienne

salut la compagnie , pas trop de temps mais jer pense a tout le monde

----------


## jaspée

avons nous des nouvelles de Yann et de son toutou ? j'espère qu'ils vont bien tous les 2 (sans oublier la maman !)   ::

----------


## leea

ils vont trés bien tous les 9 ( Yann, sa maman Annick, Théo, Keny, et les 5 chats !! ) l'ascenseur aussi va bien .

----------


## loulouk

merci pour toutes ces nouvelles,
je ne suis pas intervenue très souvent ces dernières mais j'ai suivi de très près les mésaventures de leo

grosse bisouille au gros   :bisous2:

----------


## capucine2345

:merci:  à Yann et sa bonne volonté, j'espère de tout coeur que le pire est enfin derrière, cette courageuse famille n'a pas besoin de ça   :hein2:  :hein2:  :hein2:

----------


## momo

Comment vont LEO,YANN et sa maman SVP?
 :merci:

----------


## betty42

oui Martine svp??
comment vont ils ? 
 :hein2:  :hein2: 

merci

----------


## momo

Qui peut nous donner des nouvelles SVP?

----------


## vidau fabienne

heureusement que certaines sont plus doués que moi pour retrouver des posts , pour léo  ::   ::   faudra peut etre attendre , j ai cru comprendre que martine est en panne de pc 
si quelqu un sait comment retrouver le post de mon vieux paco  ::   ::   parti de salon il y a environ 3 semaines merci  ::

----------


## Lili03

Fabienne, si tu surveillais Paco, vas en haut de ce post à droite tu as  : *Voir mes messages* clic dessus et tu devrais retrouver tes sujets surveillés ...

----------


## vidau fabienne

ay est , je l ai retrouvé sur le forum et sa maman m avait envoyé un pt mp pour que je le retrouve ,   ::   ::  pétard il profoite le bonhomme , il est au paradis , trop contente , en plus c est un amour de loulou qui s est fait une copine a  2 pattes de 3 ans et demi qui l adore  ::   ::   ::  merci , pour le truc mais par voir mes messages je ne retrouve pas tout et c est vraiment trop long  avant je rentrais je nom d un loulou dans recherche , mettons  darling ou oxow les 2  ::   ::  chow chow de darlow et j arrive sur une liste ou il y avait les loulous qui s appellent comme ca , j avais juste a retrouver les loullous que je suis ; la je peux plus ,  ::

----------


## MARTINE83

ouff je vous ai retrouvees enfin j ai vraiment du mal deja pour revenir me connecter sur ce nouveau forum et apres pour le connaitre je ne suis pas 1 pro .. leo theo et yann vont bien aux dernieres nouveeles yann s est remis de son accident et les bb ont retrouve leur papa

----------


## vidau fabienne

merci martine pour les nouvelles , si tu les croises un jour , yann , sa maman et la meute de 4 pattes chats et chiens , fais leur de gros  ::   ::   ::

----------


## MARTINE83

des nouvelles de theo et yann tout le monde va bien theo est un bonhomme heureux de vivre entoure d amour yann est tres bien remis au niveau de sa sante il pete la forme theo ne met plus de couches yann a appris a lui vider la vessie dehors

----------


## Coline54

Merci Martine pour cette bonne nouvelle du duo de choc, c'est génial que les couches ne soient plus obligatoires parce que mine de rien...ca devait chiffrer

----------


## MARTINE83

oui

----------


## betty42

:: bisous à tous 

super les nouvelles merci martine

----------


## MARTINE83

leo theo toujours cool et heureux tout va bien 
de rien betty <3

----------


## vidau fabienne

merci martine pour les nouvelles de téoléo et yann , j ai perdu presque tout mes posts adorés , celui de jouta aussi si quelqu un sait ou le retrouver , , jeff et sucrette , et les 2 pts bouts a paris , j ai perdu leurs noms on dirait des jumeaux , 
est ce que yann habite toujours au meme endroit , ou a t il reussi a trouver autre chose , c etait un sacré duo les 2 voire meme trio , j espere que la maman de yann va bien aussi , elle en a bien eu du souci elle aussi , heureusement que vous avez aussi été la toute l equipe , je sais pas non plus ce qu est devenu le loulou tres fatigué dont vous aviez aidé la famille a refaire l appart et les remeubler ,, , un bisou , une pensée pour cuccheta , blacky , tara et tous les autres , ton combat n est pas vain martine ,  :: j ai perdu le pt ange en smiley mais je sais que tout les loulous que tu as au fond de ton coeur ont été des anges sur terre , ils le resteront eternellement , amitiés a yann et caresses  a téoléo

----------


## vidau fabienne

[flash=425,350:4ay9gx6f]http://www.youtube.com/v/1kLcALCYV_M[/flash:4ay9gx6f]

----------


## vidau fabienne

http://nobodysdog.e-monsite.com/accueil.html

----------


## vidau fabienne

pour voir d autres photos et le reportage 30 millions d amis sur le beau , allez dans les adoptés , puis france , les photos des loulous appraitront le bibou est le 3 eme de la 2 eme rangée  vous cliquez et c est parti , je ne suis pas arrivé a retrouver le lien direct vers le reportage 30 m d amis ,

----------


## vidau fabienne

toujours aussi emouvant ::

----------


## MARTINE83

oui yann habite toujours perche dans son immeuble  :Frown: 
tu parles de menzo tout va bien pour lui et sa famille  :Smile:  menzo est heureux je le visite regulierement aussi sa mautresse gere a present comme un chef!!!!!
sur le mur de fb on a ascott un pauvre papy rott en hyper urgence il va mourir!!! et seule je ne peux rien... :Frown:

----------


## MARTINE83

1 belle photo de theo heureux comme c est pas possible  :Smile:

----------


## anniec

::  ::  ::

----------


## kate51

il est magnifique ::

----------


## astings

quel bonheur de le voir ainsi.

----------


## vidau fabienne

je l ai eu sur mon mur  :: il attend le beafteck la ,  ::

----------


## MARTINE83

oui fafa c est moi qui te l ai mis !!  :Smile:

----------


## Coline54

Wouaww qu'il est devenu magnifique euhhh un peu rondouillet le pèpère je crois que Yann n'a pas besoin de faire d'haltères héhé

----------


## MARTINE83

:Smile:

----------


## martinesch

::

----------


## Siouxie

Magnifique cette longue et belle histoire..... ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

entre la photo de la pte misére de la 1 ere page et la photo du bonhomme sur son fauteuil que de chemin parcouru , que de volontés de part et d autres mais quel courage a eu yann meme quand la maladie l a contraint a l hospitalisation et surtout sans les bénevoles qui ont pris le relais durant cette hospitalisation ou aurait atteri téoléo , loin de son amour de maitre , de ses repéres , au dela de l amour de l animal une magnifique chaine de solidarité a pris le relais pour sortir  téoleo , lui vider sa vessie etc , sans ses personnes l histoire s arretait , merci a vous  ::

----------


## MARTINE83

oui ma fafa  :Smile:  c est l amour qui a guide sauve leo theo uniquement  l amour et ca c est beau!!!!!!!  :Smile:  
en janvier je vais aller les voir  :Smile:  j essaierai de prendre plein de photos  :Smile:

----------


## momo

Qu est ce que ça fait plaisir de voir LEO aussi heureux...MERCI Yann.
Comment va la louloutte(j ai oublié son nom)?

----------


## MARTINE83

la soeur de theo leo c est kenny  :Smile:

----------


## MARTINE83

theo leo et kenny a la plage avec leur papa  :Smile:

----------


## POLKA67

Eb bien je n'avais pas vu la photo sur le fauteuil, cela fait tellement plaisir de le voir si heureux !

----------


## oli83

)Un petit coucou à Yann et sa maman caresse à tous les poilus de la maison

----------


## anniec

::  ::  ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

:: pareil pleins de bisous a yann , sa maman et kenny et théoléo !!! qui aurait pu imaginer ce pauvre loulou un jour prenant un bain de soleil avec son papou  ::  que du gd bonheur

----------


## momo

Quel bonheur de voir THEOLEO aussi heureux...
MERCI Yann  ::  ::

----------


## MARTINE83

theo leo toujours en forme !!!!

----------


## anniec

::

----------


## MARTINE83

theo ( leo ) va bien heureux avec yann <3

----------


## astings

Je pense souvent à eux ,je suis heureuse que tout aille bien.

----------


## MARTINE83

::

----------

